#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-05
<mydogsnameisrudy> 1
<snap-l> The meeting is at 9pm, not 8pm
<mydogsnameisrudy> is there snacks?
<Neal__> Back on now with the other system
<Neal__> As a Nooby, I hope you folks don't get too tired of my questions
<mydogsnameisrudy> there is only one stuped question that the one you dont ask
<_stink_> why does my brain seem to remember us having our monthly meetings during the work day
<_stink_> ?
<jrwren> i don't recall that.
<jrwren> your brain might be broken.
<greg-g> rick_h_: jrwren you guys might enjoy this talk: http://vimeo.com/9270320
<greg-g> actually, everyone here, if you're a dev
<greg-g> _stink_: snap-l ColonelPanic001 Blazeix smoser Wolfger ^^
<jrwren> thanks, I probably watched that 2yrs ago, cuz I read Greg Wilson's blog, but I'll watch again.
<greg-g> ah, nevermind then :P
<_stink_> jrwren: you are probably right about my brain.
<snap-l> OK, I'm blaming greg-g for posting that video, of which I'm 27 minutes into it. :)
<snap-l> Very interesting. :)
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/84/detail/
<snap-l> Welcome, one and all to the December meeting of #ubuntu-us-mi
<brousch> i'm here! i remembered!
<snap-l> the agenda is posted in the link above
<snap-l> brousch: Gold star
<brousch> yeah!
<snap-l> If anyone has anything else to put in the agenda, please either add it to the meeting, ir bring it up once the agenda items have been exhausted
<snap-l> 1. Pangolin images
<snap-l> Just so everyone is aware, Alpha 1 of Precise Pangolin (12.04) dropped earlier this week
<snap-l> so fire up your bit-torrent and download 'em. :)
<snap-l> I'm personally focusing on running these images in a VM, and helping to squash bugs
<snap-l> Anyone installed them yet (in a VM, or otherwise?)
<brousch> i am a wimp
<brousch> i don;t think i;ve ever run an alpha
<snap-l> That's OK
<snap-l> Personally, I've waited for RCs in the past
<snap-l> but I think it'd be helpful  since this is a Long Term Support (LTS) version
<brousch> ooooh, that's right
<snap-l> We'll be living with this sucker for 5 years. :)
<snap-l> Anyone know when the next global jam day is, btw?
<snap-l> Hm, not sure it's been announced yet
<snap-l> There'll be more stuff happening, likely after the first of the year.
<snap-l> Anyone got anything else on Pangolin for now?
<snap-l> If not, we'll move on to item #2.
<snap-l> 3...
<snap-l> 2...
<snap-l> 1..........................
<snap-l> OK, moving on to item 2
<snap-l> Team reports
<snap-l> Just a quick reminder that team reports are still out there. :)
<snap-l> I know November hasn't had much going on outside of CHC and the meetings for the east siders
<snap-l> brousch: Anything happening on the west side of note?
<brousch> just the usualy grlug meetings
<snap-l> kk
<snap-l> If anyone else has done anything during the past few months as part of the loco, and doesn't see it mentioned in the team reports, feel free to add it, or find someone to give you access to add it. :)
<snap-l> It's a wiki. It wants to be edited. :)
<brousch> actually we have been working on a big project. it's all ubuntu, so that's kind of cool
<brousch> and python
<snap-l> brousch: What's that?
<brousch> it's a touchscreen gambling thing for overseas and canada
<snap-l> seriously? :)
<brousch> they ran on windows, but crashed a lot, so we've been working on getting the touchscreen, receipt printer, and bill validator working
<snap-l> Hah, that's awesome.
<brousch> something like 450 units shipping
<brousch> we are not selling them, just getting the linux part running for the manufacturer
<snap-l> Which manufacturer?
<snap-l> There's only a handful of them out there.
<brousch> i have no idea
<brousch> wait, this is it http://doncarboneentertainment.com/
<snap-l> Regardless, that's very cool. I'm jealous.
<snap-l> Don Carbone. Sunds like a Godfather character. ;)
<brousch> i know, kind of scary
<snap-l> http://doncarboneentertainment.com/images/DC%20Entertainment%20&%20Sportbetting%20Porfolio_2_img_10.jpg
<snap-l> That's pretty strange. :)
<snap-l> Anywho...
<brousch> flash app
<snap-l> Cool that they're tapping in to the community for help
<brousch> yes, well, kind of a roundabout thing there
<snap-l> I've long held that Windows doesn't have a place in vending equipment.
<snap-l> And if they allow the results to be OSSed, that would be a huge win
<brousch> i was surpised the group went with ubuntu since they mostly use other distros
<snap-l> I know there's several folks out there that were looking for help with bill changers and Linux
<brousch> yeah, they're kind of a bitch. the last thing we're working on i think
<snap-l> Anyways, major rathole aside... :)
<snap-l> 2b: IRC meetings for 2012
<snap-l> I know we mentioned moving this meeting in the past
<snap-l> and I'm not opposed to that
<Neal__> Looks kind of like Party Poker
<snap-l> seems that Sunday nights are a little quiet for participation
<brousch> shouldn't be
<snap-l> So, I'd like to ask if folks want to move the meeting to a different day / time, or if this is working just fine.
<mydogsnameisrudy> im up at 5am
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: I'm not
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok
<snap-l> and will never be, unless someone lit a fire under me
<snap-l> (this is not an invitation)
 * brousch puts the matches away
<snap-l> Might be better to ask this on the mailing list. :)
<brousch> that would make sense
<snap-l> Since that way we can get more of the folks that aren't here. :)
<snap-l> OK, I'll post something on the list, and we'll get some feedback that way.
<snap-l> OK, any other team Business?
<snap-l> Any other business in general?
<mydogsnameisrudy> what can someone new do to help
<brousch> evangelize?
<Neal__> What/where are the teams?
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: There's also assisting with bug reporting, development, packaging
<mydogsnameisrudy> i could load the alpha on a system and test it
<brousch> there is only the michigan team
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: that would be aswesome, but I'd caution against using it on your main machine for now
<brousch> but we have sub-groups in locations where anyone wants to run one
<snap-l> not that I think it'll do bad things, but I don't want you upset if it does. :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> i have a few laptops
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok ill look into that then
<snap-l> There are several teams that you can get involved with as well
<snap-l> #ubuntu-community-team for helping with the community teams
<snap-l> I'd recommend checking out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams for each of the teams that are out there
<Neal__> As new as I am, I'd be hardpressed to add much I'm sure.
<snap-l> (not sure how up-to-date that list is, but it'll give you a start)
<snap-l> Neal__: Nothing wrong with diving in. :)
<snap-l> We all start green
<brousch> brown
<snap-l> but then some of us go blue instead. ;)
<Neal__> Ya...I feel like I've still got a ways to go just to be green.
<snap-l> Neal__: That's why we're here.
<snap-l> We help each other grow
<snap-l> There are also several of our members that have become Canonical employees
<snap-l> and others that are mistaken for being Canonical employees.
<Neal__> Ubuntu is that companies
<snap-l> Canonical is the company behind Ubuntu
<Neal__> 'Oops...Ubuntu is that companies 'Baby' right?
<snap-l> but they don't own or control it
<snap-l> The community drives it
<Neal__> OK
<snap-l> although at times Ubuntu has been taken in directions by Canonical
<Neal__> Like now with the Unity thingy?
<snap-l> It's not nearly as contentious as some blogs / news organizations make it out to be. :)
<snap-l> Neal__: Yep, that's a good example.
<Neal__> I just got it, and really do like it
<snap-l> That's awesome.
<mydogsnameisrudy> classic
<snap-l> Before we get too far into the weeds, any other business?
<snap-l> if not, we can call this meeting adjourned.
<snap-l> Thanks everyone for showing up, and participating. Stay awesome!
<mydogsnameisrudy> bring in the dancing girls
<jrwren> and boys
<Neal__> Break out the B...........
<mydogsnameisrudy> oh not that
<snap-l> Full production number.
 * jrwren wayves show fingers
<snap-l> JAZZ HANDS
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok is the alpha out on iso?
<snap-l> It's available for download, but I believe this is not going to fit on a CD-R
<jjesse> evening
<snap-l> I believe this release is going to break the 650MB limit.
<mydogsnameisrudy> dvd then
<jjesse> snap-l,  they announced it at UDS
<jrwren> CD is dead tech.
<jrwren> i want netboot back.
<jjesse> for 12.04
<jrwren> 10yrs ago debian TFTP booted and installed all from FTP/HTTP extremely well.
<snap-l> jrwren: I want a gigabit pipe to my house.
<brousch> you can still do that
<brousch> one of the guys in grlug does it
<jrwren> i do it in my home, but I setup a mirror on my home box to do it.
<snap-l> TFTP, talk about dead tech
<jrwren> I've not seen it done with ubuntu to a non mounted package source.
<jrwren> TFTP ain't dead, it is used everywhere.
<brousch> they might tftp boot the iso
<jrwren> well, not exactly, but very close to that, yes.
<jrwren> that is what I do.
<jrwren> but i'm talking, you only download a 10MB bootstrap, boot that, and the rest is http, you don't have to download separately.
<jjesse> just PXE boot the sucker and pull it from a mapped drive
<brousch> debian still has that
<_stink_> +a.
<_stink_> er
<_stink_> +1.
<jrwren> yeah, debian does, why ubuntu never adopted it, I'll never understand. i guess because of hte power of the CDR
<snap-l> Yep, the CD-R is powerful
<mydogsnameisrudy> everyone has one now
<jrwren> i don't.
<jrwren> i'm getting rid of mine.
<jrwren> i almost never use optical media of any kind.
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: except for Macbook Airs, my IBM Thinkpad X120E, and a slew of Netbooks. :)
<snap-l> jrwren: But, how do you rip CDs? :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> the everyday person will have one
<rick_h_> snap-l: you're forgetting you're in the aging crowd of "buying physical media"
<jjesse> i have a usb cd/dvd that i use
<snap-l> rick_h_: Oh, I thought I was in the crazy crowd of "hoarders"
<jjesse> i took the cd drive out of laptop for an extra drive
<jrwren> snap-l: touche!
<jrwren> i still love audio cds.
<jrwren> i still buy 'em.
<jrwren> digital is great and all, but I like the art, I like buying from the artist.
<snap-l> rick_h_: I wanted to punch someone in the neck when I heard on TWiT that Spotify can replace physical and m3 downloads.
<jrwren> probably more than 75% of my music has been signed by artist over the past 5 yrs :)
<snap-l> If they sold FLAC, I might not care so much
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, I know. but I did some polling, in my family I think I can round towards 80% haven't bought a cd this year
<rick_h_> itunes + streaming ftw
<jrwren> dude, nearly every sentence I hear on TWIT makes me wnat to punch someone.
<snap-l> assuming artwork and other stuff.
<rick_h_> and that's a lot of younger kids, etc
<rick_h_> jrwren: heh, it does wear after a bit doesn't it
<snap-l> yeah, I'm the only one buying CDs
<rick_h_> snap-l: someone is buying them, they're still all over stores
<mydogsnameisrudy> last cd i got was the blackkeys
<rick_h_> but I'm having a hard time finding those people these days
<snap-l> rick_h_: Blame me
<rick_h_> I think the cd player in cars is to blame
<snap-l> I love CD sound over Mp3s
<rick_h_> my aunt had, but only because she can't hook her phone up to her caddy
<rick_h_> the FM tuner crap is awful enough that she bought a cd vs via her handset
<jrwren> i'm fine with mp3, as long as I know from where it came.
<snap-l> Yeah, I'd believe it
<snap-l> jrwren: there's a huge sonic difference.
<jrwren> show me the EAC log and make it lame v0
<jrwren> no there isn't.
<snap-l> Even between 320KB
<jrwren> most of us don't have the audio equipment or the ears to hear the difference.
<snap-l> jrwren: Want to take the test? :)
<jrwren> I've taken the test.
<jrwren> i know my ears, I know mp3
<snap-l> I can tell the difference.
<jrwren> 320 is poorer than v0
<jrwren> VBR > CBR
<snap-l> good headphones, excellent source material
<snap-l> stereo separation is key
<jrwren> yes, I have to pull out my sennheiser hd25 to tell
<snap-l> mp3 joint stereo kills the soundstage more than anything
<jrwren> my usual shit phones or in ears don't cut it.
<jrwren> why is that? it is still stereo.
<snap-l> It tries hard to compress it down
<jrwren> ah, joint stereo is only when v is 4 or higher with lame... so NEVER use it.
<jrwren> v0 is only thing I use.  v2 isn't too bad if you REALLY need extra squeez
<jrwren> neither uses joint stereo
<snap-l> i compress OMC with v0
<snap-l> I'd release with FLAC if I had the disk / bandwidth
<jrwren> but this is kinda the point... if you don't know how it was compressed, and you have never heard a lossless, how do you know what you are hearing?  right?
<snap-l> Well, and I think that's where people make the mistake that digital = crap
<jrwren> i don't buy amazon or itunes or anything, becuase I have no idea how it was compressed
<snap-l> and why we're seeing a resurgence in Vinyl.
<jrwren> right.
<jrwren> hehe.
<jrwren> and hipster audio cassettes!
<snap-l> God, audio cassettes are the worst
<snap-l> All the sound of a sock drawer mixed witht he reliability and long-term wear of vinyl.
<snap-l> The only thing they offered was portability
<snap-l> but when CDs came down in price, and portable units were inexpensive, I knew that CD was the way to go
<jrwren> portability and easy recordability
<mydogsnameisrudy> cya at 5am im off
<snap-l> laterness.
<snap-l> I'm off as well
<Neal__> Was fun...I'll be back....
<snap-l> Neal__: Awesome!
<snap-l> Neal__: btw: if you want, at a later time we can show you specialized clients for connecting to IRC
<snap-l> so you don't have to keep a web browser up
<rick_h_> ugh, still so sleepy
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning ..... it snowed today
<brousch> ug work power outage is always fun
<brousch> at least nothing died this time
<rick_h_> well that is a plus
<brousch> it's extra fun because i still have some things on old servers, so i have to fire up 4 things in a certain order
<rick_h_> oh joy, automate automate
<mydogsnameisrudy> did a dualboot of 12.04 alpha installer crashed ;)
<rick_h_> python runs on windows I hear :)
<brousch> automate pushing power buttons?
<rick_h_> sure, you don't have a fancy remote control power strip you can send messages to? :)
<rick_h_> sorry, I read that as "in a certain folder"
<brousch> doesn't do much good when the first thing i need to turn on is the internet firewall
<mydogsnameisrudy> wonders is brouschs chair has wheels on it
<brousch> :P
<brousch> it does, but i don't ride it into work
<Wolfger> morning
<brousch> monday
<brousch> deasnakes PPA ftw http://readthedocs.org/docs/ncoghlan_devs-python-notes/en/latest/venv_bootstrap.html
<rick_h_> brousch: yea, PPAs are nice
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, the installer crashed on me as well
<snap-l> for 12.04
<snap-l> amd64
<mydogsnameisrudy> its running now
<snap-l> Near the end it crashes
<snap-l> I filed a bug report on it
<rudyonalpha1> test
<snap-l> Received.
<rudyonalpha1> thx
<rudyonalpha1> hmmm were did they hide the screensaver optoins
<snap-l> Gnome 3 doesn't believe in screensavers.
<snap-l> not sure if they're coming back in 11.10, but for 11.10, the only option is blank screen
<rudyonalpha1> oh lol ok so there is not screensaver
<snap-l> ayep
<rudyonalpha1> firefox will not install flash plugins
<brousch> barbaric
<snap-l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/850264 <- This would explain the installer bug
<rudyonalpha1> im not on amd64 so is that something else
<rudyonalpha1> it crashed on the cd installer , then worked after it got to gui screen installer
<smoser> greg-g, that talks really good.
<smoser> but i have to work, and wasn't able to be cause i was paying attention to it.
<smoser> http://vimeo.com/9270320 for others.
<snap-l> Yeah, I downloaded it and watched it
<snap-l> Basically, it's being skeptical
<Wolfger> snap-l: being skeptical on the internet? Hmph. I find that hard to believe....
<Wolfger> XD
<rick_h_> heh, it's basically "software dev as a business == computer science == science...let's treat it like that kthx
<snap-l> rick_h_: Exactly.
<snap-l> I love it when people say that Comp Sci isn't a science, or is a soft science
<brousch> it's a pseudoscience, like astrology
<rick_h_> snap-l: well I'm playing a little loose. I don't think you can say computer science is the study of software development
<brousch> cryptozoology
<_stink_> cosmetology
<ColonelPanic001> I don't think of CS as a science any more than I do political science
<ColonelPanic001> maybe a little more.
<rick_h_> but the point is there's science to the practice, so quit trying to make decisions based on "in my experience" type observations
<rick_h_> ColonelPanic001: I think the amount of math I had to get through to get my CS degree adds a bit more science to it than political science
<_stink_> in my experience, return 'False!
<_stink_> in my experience, return 'False!' works great!
<ColonelPanic001> hah
<ColonelPanic001> yes
<_stink_> that's a little joke for ColonelPanic001.
<_stink_> and for everyone else: yes, there is code around here that does that.
<ColonelPanic001> I have a coworker with, shall we say, an advanced degrree in CS
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, I had to explain to her that return true; might have advantages over return "true";
<snap-l> If anyone thinks that Comp Sci isn't a science, I'll gladly hand them Knuth's Art of Computing and watch them run
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: God, that drives me nuts
<ColonelPanic001> I just was amused that I had to explain that a string with length is "true".
<snap-l> Like the folks that said there wasn't anything wrog with VB's variant type
<snap-l> or why they were having trouble with VB's true vs. MVC's return 0. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> I'm not familiar with VB, but I'll take your word for it
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: I'll probably get corrected by jrwren, but my understanding is it was a catch-all type
<snap-l> so you could put in true, integers, or characters
<snap-l> and it took 4 bytes, regardless
<snap-l> it felt very sloppy to me
<snap-l> (this was in VB6-era)
<snap-l> also, true = -1
<ColonelPanic001> ah
<ColonelPanic001> ...true is -1?
<ColonelPanic001> blasphemy
<snap-l> so comparing -1 with return 0 would never be valid.
<snap-l> it was pretty screwy
<snap-l> Yeah, I think they were trying to prevent people from comparing true to 1 or some shit
<snap-l> though I think you could have abs(true). (Absolute Truth). ;)
<ColonelPanic001> I think they just were sick basards
<snap-l> It's been a while since I've even touched VB
<snap-l> but I remember the instructor in the training class getting tripped up by MVC returning 0, and having it not match True.
<brousch> i have a lot of true is -1 in my access tables
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, that's just wonky to me
<brousch> it is
<snap-l> Hm, I think I'm not getting my rebate from Asus
<snap-l> sent in the rebate around 8/26
<snap-l> something tells me it's been over 8 weeks. :)
<rick_h_> oops
<rick_h_> I tend to consider rebates "bonus" and don't tend to expect or make decisions based on them
<snap-l> rick_h_: Yeah, me either
<snap-l> but I have a project attached to it, and a waiting for on it
<snap-l> and just looked at the create date.
<rick_h_> ah, lol
<snap-l> Sent my mom the following link regarding some alleged wal*mart scam: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=retailer+cash+back+scam
<snap-l> Getting really tired of her sending me these fucking forwards that can be disproved with a simple search.
<brousch> oh my
 * greg-g waves
<brousch> you sent your mom to lmgtfy?
<snap-l> brousch: Yes
<snap-l> yes, I did
<Blazeix> cool: https://github.com/blog/993-ordered-list-is-a-githubber
<Blazeix> i've been enjoying ordered list's blog for a while; I only wish they updated it more
<brousch> ordered list comes to grwebdev regularly
<Blazeix> ah, neat
<brousch> nice guys
<brousch> Blazeix: bkeepers 1:37pm via Echofon not my most flattering picture bit.ly/ssgQnk
<brousch> silly
<snap-l> I have never used any of those packages.
<Blazeix> not even speakerdeck? they're a pretty common way to share presentation slides.
<brousch> it's pretty new
<rick_h_> yea, same here
<rick_h_> heard of it, but not used it
<brousch> orderedlist is based in south bend
<Blazeix> yeah, that's neat; i didn't know there were hip companies in indiana :D
<Blazeix> (i'm allowed to say that as a former 8-year resident)
<brousch> i went to high school in niles
<snap-l> I thought the only thing in Indiana was despair and a shitty KFC.
<snap-l> apparently I should update the travel-guide to include "brousch education"
<Blazeix> hey, their chief exports are popcorn and ducks. serious business.
<rick_h_> Blazeix: http://www.androidcentral.com/galaxy-nexus-starting-arrive-verizon-stores
<Blazeix> bazinga
<snap-l> rick_h_: jesus, you're like a little kid on Christmas morning
<snap-l> except with a larger toy on the lis
<snap-l> t
<rick_h_> snap-l: dude, they told me they were going to release it in Nov
<rick_h_> and you were online when we watched the damn video via hangout
<rick_h_> so not like this is new
<snap-l> And it'll be obsolete by the time you open th fucking wrapper
<Blazeix> so that's in line with the 12/5 release
<rick_h_> fine, but if I'm going to live with it for 2yrs, I want it to be the damn obsolete phone I picked out
<snap-l> because HTC will have announced the spoogematron 2500
<rick_h_> Blazeix: 5 or 8th
<rick_h_> some time this week hopefully Blazeix
<Blazeix> rick_h_: oh? that'd be swell
<snap-l> and Motorola will have announced the Dildroid
<Blazeix> snap-l: they already announced the droid 4, if you're into hardward keyboards
<snap-l> Now with 3 1/2 CPUs of awesome
<rick_h_> yea, razr + keyboard
<Wolfger> snap-l: there's a Niles in Indiana too? I just thought there was one in Michigan near the border... ;-)
<Blazeix> nah, we're up to the quattro now, 4 cores
<snap-l> Blazeix: They're rounding up
<Blazeix> cheaters
 * Wolfger ponders the half-core
<Blazeix> oh, crap, I said 12/5 release date, I meant 12/12
<brousch> Wolfger: yes, niles, mi
<Blazeix> that's the one I've seen floating around
<brousch> i was not educated in indiana
<Wolfger> brousch: I figured...
<Wolfger> I used to have friends in Niles/Buchanan
<rick_h_> Blazeix: yea, I'm thinking 8th/9th has been floating for a while, and if they're shipping monday would hopefully fit
<Wolfger> then they got divorced, he moved to Indiana (wtf?) and she's no longer a friend :-p
<brousch> yes, well there are not a lot of useful people in niles. we all leave asap
<Wolfger> :-)
<Wolfger> they do have one heck of a haunted house complex out there for the Halloween season, though
<brousch> heh
<brousch> omg i love digicam
<brousch> the search!
<brousch> digikam
<snap-l> http://www.npr.org/blogs/allsongs/2011/12/05/143032077/vote-for-your-favorite-albums-of-2011 <- Please write in Cloudkicker - Let Yourself Be Huge
<snap-l> God.
<snap-l> Had an hour meeting that turned into a two hour festival of architect discussion
<rick_h_> snap-l: so things are better designed now right? :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-06
<snap-l> rick_h_: Bah
<rick_h_> snap-l: party pooper
<snap-l> rick_h_: har har
<rick_h_> jcastro: http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2011/12/05/ec2-instances-in-support-of-a-bsp/
<rick_h_> jjesse: chilling in your fancy room?
<jjesse> yes sir
<jjesse> the JW Marriott is probably the nicest hotel setup I've been in
<rick_h_> nice
<jjesse> they treat you very nice and status helps :)
<jjesse> rick_h_, you hanging out by yourself?
<rick_h_> jjesse: was, trying to see if I do hang outs when chilling hacking on bookie anyone stops by :)
<jjesse> ah
<_stink_> just checked for your hangout, rick_h_
<_stink_> don't see it
<_stink_> maybe i'm g+ handicapped
<rick_h_> _stink_: heh, well it's gone now
<rick_h_> I closed up, about to head offline
<rick_h_> do I not have you in a circle _stink_ ?
<rick_h_> oh, you're in ther
<rick_h_> there
<_stink_> rick_h_: "You are in Rick Harding's circles too"
<_stink_> gotcha
<_stink_> was just going to drop in and bug you :)
<rick_h_> so started one
<rick_h_> just to test you see it
<_stink_> about time for kid's bed now :P
<_stink_> yep
<rick_h_> ok cool
<_stink_> gah
<_stink_> stupid plugin install
<_stink_> some other time :)
<rick_h_> yea
<_stink_> rick_h_: you still away?
<rick_h_> not yet
<rick_h_> trying to finish this glass of wine first :)
<_stink_> rick_h_: er, i meant out of town
<rick_h_> oh, no. back in town
<_stink_> unless that's what you meant too :)
<rick_h_> no, thought you were asking if I was afk yet
<_stink_> yeah, i am good at being ambiguous.
<rick_h_> got back this weekend, so back to normal for dec
<_stink_> rick_h_: is it nice to reclaim your full working from home schedule?
<rick_h_> meh, it's mixed
<rick_h_> I liked the balanced schedule
<rick_h_> but it's nice not to have to commute/run the dog to puppy day care on Tues/etc
<_stink_> yeah
<_stink_> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/working_home
<_stink_> you've probably seen that
<rick_h_> yea, good stuff
<jrwren> i don't know if i should feel happy, or dirty. i wrote a objc on linux today.
<rick_h_> jrwren: I vote dirty
<snap-l> I'm doing a presentation for MUG on a brief history of UNIX
<jrwren> how brief?
<snap-l> jrwren: Definitely dirty
<snap-l> 40 minutes
<snap-l> going to do some show and tell.
<jrwren> wow, a real snoozer. :p
<jrwren> objc is nice once you get passed the craziness of it.
<snap-l> jrwren: I'll make it entertaining and worth your while
<dzho> snap-l: http://crackmonkey.org/unix.html
<snap-l> dzho: Thank you. That's jst the sort of thing that I'm looking for
<rick_h_> morning party people
<brousch> you're chipper
<rick_h_> couple of good nights sleep in my own bed has me in better spirits
<brousch> it can do that
<mydogsname1srudy> morning to ya
<brousch> mydogsname1srudy: how often do you eat pasties?
<mydogsname1srudy> ah not much ;) dont care for them  , but i do like venison
<brousch> that's disappointing
<mydogsname1srudy> ah they are a bit dry need to have more juice in them ;)
<brousch> add gravy!
<jjesse> everything is better w/ gravy :)
<mydogsname1srudy> ya that works but i like gravy on frys
<brousch> ew
<mydogsname1srudy> what ?
<brousch> fries need salt, pepper, and vinegar, not gravy
<mydogsname1srudy> heh its a yooper thing i guess
<rick_h_> psh, they need A1 mixed with ketchup
<mydogsname1srudy> lol
<brousch> arby's sauce and horsey sauce are also acceptable
<rick_h_> arby's is evil, the only reason I stop there is that I need to hit up some arby's sauce
<brousch> i'm addicted to horsey
<rick_h_> though I think the only reason I get qdoba is because I want to use my tenessee sunshine
<rick_h_> ugh, never liked horsey crap
<mydogsname1srudy> hotbeaf with frys and gravy
<brousch> what's hotbeef?
<mydogsname1srudy> yep
<brousch> what's tenessee sunshine?
<brousch> what's taters, precious? what's taters?
<rick_h_> http://www.redbagcollection.com/tennesseesunshine.html
<mydogsname1srudy> what's monkeyjuice
<rick_h_> the best taco sauce out there
<rick_h_> tonight is taco night, just so I can use the sauce
<rick_h_> can't find it in stores around here, so every new year I order a box
<mydogsname1srudy> tonite is tater soup nite
<brousch> ah, i use tapatio
<rick_h_> brousch: remind me next event, I'll bring you a bottle :)
<brousch> better than cholula
<brousch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn4aHkOS2Q0
<rick_h_> it's too early in the morning for that stuff
<brousch> we go to qdoba for the queso
<brousch> this is the biggest reason that chipotle sucks
<Wolfger> morning
<Wolfger> Heh... Old news, but Slackware release version 13.37
<Wolfger> that right there makes me want to install it
<snap-l> Good morning
<Wolfger> wow. snap-l knows how to stun a room into silence... ;-)
<snap-l> yep
<_stink_> no one challenged rick_h_ on his assertion that Arby's is evil?
<_stink_> expensive, sure
<jrwren> Arby's Roast Beef Sandwitch Is Delicious
<_stink_> jrwren++
<jrwren> I miss their old signs.
<brousch> beef-n-cheddar slathered with horsey sauce nomnom
<jrwren> and I still love it when I see an old store with an old sign.
<_stink_> haha
<jrwren> even more so if it is dark and the lights are on but some bulbs are missing.
<_stink_> A  y s
<The_Machine> "I'm so hungry, I could eat at Arby's!"  ~Marge Simpson
<snap-l> The only reason anyone loves Arbys is because of the Horsy Sauce
<snap-l> seriously, that stuff is like crack
 * snap-l has a bunch in his fridge.
<_stink_> hah
<_stink_> do you acquire it legally?
<snap-l> Yes
<brousch> you didn't hijack a truck?
<snap-l> Not yet.
<snap-l> But I ear the first hits are free
<_stink_> i was thinking the dash-in-fill-up-some-teeny-paper-cups-then-run method
<brousch> that doesn't sound sanitary
<Wolfger> _stink_: challenging rick_h_ is problematic, even when he's horribly wrong, as he is in his assertion of Arby's
<_stink_> well, i'm glad that rick_h_ is on his own here.
<rick_h_> more for the rest of you :P
<brousch> digikam, i love you. i am deleting 8000 photos from my 64,000 which are just face crops generated by iphoto
<rick_h_> are they not named in some common way you could just find | rm
<brousch> it turns out they are
<brousch> but i didn't notice because they are all mixed in with the other 64,000 photos
<brousch> digikam's advanced search and filter let me figure that out
<snap-l> brousch: NIce.
<Wolfger> digikam and k3b are two reasons KDE rules
<brousch> another nice thing is i have my droid and nook autoupload photos to specific folders via ubuntuone. digikam can then include those folders without moving the photos
<ColonelPanic001> <3 KDE
<brousch> dolphin is much faster than nautilus for the same sftp connections
<brousch> digikam is using an assload of ram, but that's probably because i have so many damn photos
<brousch> using 1.5G right now
<rick_h_> psh, that's a kneeload, it's got a ways to go before a##load :P
<brousch> when i start with 4G, 1.5G is an assload
<rick_h_> oh, well you didn't say you were running a "little person" in your ram levels
<brousch> :P
<brousch> i could switch to the macbook pro for 8GB
<snap-l> brousch: What are you using? A laptop?
<brousch> always
<snap-l> brousch: that's your problem right there.
<snap-l> You need a nice, reliable desktop machine. :)
<brousch> desktops are dead
<snap-l> portability be damned.
<jrwren>  "I'm so hungry, I could eat at Arby's!"  ~Marge Simpson
<jrwren>  "I'm so hungry, I could eat at Arby's!"  ~Marge Simpson
<jrwren> IIRC that wasn't marge.
<brousch> next step will be cloud server and tablet
<jrwren> it was one of the next door neighbor kids.
<jrwren> and the next door neighbor mom says "Wow, she really is hungry"
<jrwren> but I might recall wrong.
<brousch> there are no girls living next door to the simpsons
<jrwren> yes, but those boys sound like girls and look like girls and act girlie.
<jrwren> try fspot instead of digikam and note the ram usage.
<brousch> http://www.chefsuccess.com/f18/favorite-simpsons-quotes-honor-movie-23468/
<snap-l> fspot is a dog
<brousch> fspot failed to index my 64,000 photos without repeated crashes
<snap-l> Happier with shotwell for my needs.
<snap-l> brousch: ++
<brousch> shotwell worked, but doesn't have all these nifty features i need to prune my library
<snap-l> F-spot may have contribued to me taking less photos
<brousch> i liked fspot a few years ago
<snap-l> Yeah, F-Spot isn't horrd, but it's has some definite stability issues.
<Wolfger> No. No, F-Spot is horrid. You're wrong.
<greg-g> I'm trying to decide if I stay with shotwell or go back to f-spot
<greg-g> got the new DSLR so I think I care about features now
<greg-g> at least, I'm supposed to, right?
<Wolfger> It's not good enough to be able to -1 a post on p.se... I want the ability to administer a slap to the face of the poster.
<rick_h_> greg-g: you're supposed to be getting a mac now and a license of lightroom
<Wolfger> Nautilus and GIMP is all you need :-p
<Wolfger> or, you know, digikam. :-D
<snap-l> Love reading the Perl hate in the SQLAlchemy channel
<rick_h_> heh, well we are python folks :)
<snap-l> One gu is bitching about the mess the CPAN has become
<dzho> has become?
<snap-l> Which, I agree, but seriously, CPAN is old. :)
<rick_h_> is there a new package tool in perl everyone is using?
<dzho> sagi ;-)
<greg-g> rick_h_: oh right, I forgot :/
<rick_h_> greg-g: keep working on it, you're out west now, surely the hipster will start to seep in soon
<rick_h_> greg-g: repeat after me "I could never use that functionally superiour thinkpad...it's...so...ugly? And no giant glass trackpad"
<rick_h_> oops, superior damn I ruined the effect
<greg-g> rick_h_: my mind automagically fixed the typo/spelling mistake :)
<greg-g> rick_h_: and my lord, being out here is making my anti-hipster tendencies to be amplified, not nullified
<rick_h_> greg-g: heh, rebel against the new norm?
<greg-g> actually, hah, I think I am
<greg-g> in A2 I had my Chrome bag, rode a fixie, had my bike lock in my back pocket, drank PBR
<_stink_> now?
<greg-g> here, I using paniers and drinking better beer
<greg-g> oh, and a geared bike
<rick_h_> heh, ok because I've not understood the fixies
<_stink_> :O
<rick_h_> so at least that makes more sense to me
<greg-g> hehe, I still like the idea of fixies, but man, my commute from home to caltrain and back is hilly, I like the extra gears
<rick_h_> yea, exactly
<greg-g> (simplicity, more like driving a manual vs automatic)
<rick_h_> they're there for a reason
<greg-g> (that paren up there was me listing things I like about fixies, if not obvious)
<Wolfger> fixies are for stunts
<snap-l> I rode a fixie
<snap-l> then my dad said I was too big for that bike. :)
<Wolfger> you can get a single-gear bike that isn't a fixie, but multiple gears are nice
<snap-l> Do they all brake when you pedal backward? :)
<Wolfger> uh, no
<Wolfger> with a fixie, if you pedal backward you go backward
<snap-l> See, that makes sense. :)
<Wolfger> about as much sense as pedaling backwards does...
<Wolfger> I've seen some really awesome stunt riding with fixies. Can't imagine anybody wanting one for transportation though.
<greg-g> I've never seen a kid ride a fixie, I seen kids ride coaster brake bikes
<snap-l> er, yeah. :)
<Wolfger> single-gear != fixie, although fixies are single-gear
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> like a rectangle and square
<brousch> greg-g: try digikam. you can use it in gnome
<brousch> many more features compared to gnome or shotwell
<brousch> fspot
<snap-l> Figured out why fail2ban wasn't kocking this chucklefuck off my system's sshd
<snap-l> but added a iptables rule to just kick it off until next reboot
<brousch> https://market.android.com/details?id=apps_timed_promotion
<snap-l> Nice
<snap-l> Too bad the B&N nook store doesn't participate. :)
<brousch> d00d. install CM7
<brousch> do not live in the sad little B&N app store
<rick_h_> is the nook its own app store like the amazon one?
<rick_h_> I didn't realize that I guess
<snap-l> Yes
<snap-l> and it's pretty limited
 * snap-l will bring it to CHC this Wed.
<rick_h_> hmm, so do people submit their apps like they do amazon?
<snap-l> not sure how it works.
<rick_h_> I've just not run into anyone with "I'm submitting my app to the google market, amazon app store, B&N empty shelves"
<brousch> rick_h_: yeah
<brousch> but has like 100 apps
<greg-g> http://blog.pinboard.in/2011/12/don_t_be_a_free_user/ Discuss
<snap-l> Burning cash is not just the domain of free apps, lots of paid apps burn cash just as easily
<snap-l> Also, one life-changing event can put you completely out of business (like, oh, I don't know, your server evaporating in an FBI raid)
<snap-l> so, while I agree that if you love it, pay for it, that's not enough to keep stupid business decisions afloat.
<snap-l> YMMV
<snap-l> greg-g: ^^
<greg-g> snap-l: good start, anyone else?
<greg-g> ;)
<greg-g> j/k
<greg-g> so, yeah, I agree, pay for the things you like is a good mantra, just be careful about the things you like, I guess
<snap-l> Well, don't think that it's some magic ward against service-evaporation
<snap-l> Sandy was a good example. IIRC, people were willing to pay for it, but the company got bought out, and the service was discontinued.
<greg-g> I didn't know about Sandy, interesting
<snap-l> I was a user
<greg-g> yeah, so, right, just because your for-pay doesn't mean you won't be bought out and discontinued
<greg-g> s/your/you're/
<snap-l> Exactly
<snap-l> Isn't that what happened to Gowalla?
 * greg-g shrugs
<greg-g> does gowalla no longer work?
<snap-l> http://www.salon.com/2011/12/05/facebook_hires_gowalla_team_will_shut_it_down/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-07
<gamerchick02> my internet got turned on yesterday.
<dzho> yay internet
<gamerchick02> I've waited quite a long time for it, too
<gamerchick02> i don't get as quick of a connection through my new router, but damn if it ain't fast
<gamerchick02> some sort of gigabit thing... i dunno
<gamerchick02> i don't have a gigabit router.
<dzho> DOCSIS 3 something ormumbleanother
<dzho> ?
<gamerchick02> uh... Linksys E something
<gamerchick02> the cable itself is Comcast
<gamerchick02> I've had good luck with Linksys routers so yeah.
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: congrats on the network connectivity
<rick_h_> big win
<gamerchick02> thank you. it's amazing
<gamerchick02> and it's crazy to be without it
<gamerchick02> you know? you don't realize how much you depend on it
<gamerchick02> wow. worked my ass off at work today (12 configs, this is unheard of, especially creation thereof) AND i cleaned my apartment
<snap-l> Howdy
<gamerchick02> hey! snap-l. i missed you!
<greg-g> awww
<snap-l> yep, I've been working on my dodge and passive defense.
<gamerchick02> ah.
<gamerchick02> i've just been offline for awhile
<gamerchick02> that stupid power outage last week really put a crimp in my style
<jrwren> mmm... i want docsis3
<jrwren> gamerchick02: what does that mean, "12 configs" ?
<gamerchick02> 12 vehicle configurations
<gamerchick02> you know when you go to an OEM website and create your car?
<jrwren> no. i disable flash, so that often doesn't work.
<gamerchick02> yeah, those options go to someone like me and they go into various programs and then get sent to the plant so they know what parts to put on your car
<jrwren> oh I see.
<jrwren> that is cool.
<gamerchick02> it's a bunch of clicking little radio dials, but thanks
<gamerchick02> it takes forever in Fiat's program: CoDeP.
<gamerchick02> it's java based and just slow
<gamerchick02> i can touch 500 codes for a config and it's all manual
<gamerchick02> we're trying to figure out a better way to get the info to CoDeP so we don't have to do as much work
<gamerchick02> ok. i'm going to see what's on TV
<gamerchick02> perhaps fire up the netbook
<gamerchick02> see everyone on the other side
<Wolfger> Morning
<rick_h_> morning
<Wolfger> aw... no party?
<brousch> ut oh
<rick_h_> no, sleepy...wife is sick and I had to move into the guest room part way through the night
<brousch> mine too. weird
<snap-l> g'morning
<brousch> snap-l: no. i guess you missed that memo
<snap-l> Yeah, JoDee was sick all yesterday
<snap-l> I'm still wishing you all a good morning
<rick_h_> snap-l is a better man than I
<rick_h_> I take my discomfort out on the world bwuhahahaha!
<snap-l> Heh
<brousch> snap-l: you must not have slept on the couch
<snap-l> Nope. I'm the guy that laughs at the face of danger
<snap-l> or rather, sleeps through it
<brousch> impressive
<brousch> actually i slept in bed too, but got up at 11:30, 3:30 and 5:30 because the boy was coughing
<rick_h_> yea, times I wonder if I could change one thing about myself, would I change being a light sleeper or less weight
<rick_h_> tough call
<snap-l> I'd change my ability to procrastnate. I can distract myself 12 ways from doing anything
<snap-l> "Let's check to see what changed on Wikipedia"
<Wolfger> Not sure what I'd change... many ripples... Removing gout is a strong frontrunner, though. So long as I wouldn't have to change my lifestyle to achieve that effect :-p
<brousch> wow, i read "many nipples"
<Wolfger> LOL
 * rick_h_ refuses to admit that thought crossed his mind
<Wolfger> I'd say something like "remove laziness", but that would effectively change who I am in many ways.
<Wolfger> could be I wouldn't like the result as much as I initially think
<Wolfger> My favorite Star Trek episode of all time is from The Next Generation when Q gives Picard the opportunity to go back in time and undo just one thing, and then Picard finds out the repercussions that one (bad, on the surface of it) thing had on the rest of his life.
<brousch> it's not so bad, he ends up an astronomer
<brousch> interesting https://launchpad.net/~dreamhost-openstack-team
<Wolfger> brousch: Well, he thought it was bad.
<Wolfger> Just kind of a reminder that everything, even things we regret, all led us to where we are.
<snap-l> We are the sum of the layers of decisions we've made.
<brousch> good rant from armin ronacher on python3 http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2011/12/7/thoughts-on-python3
<snap-l> All I have to say is if you feel like bitching about Python 3, please look a the vast rift between Perl 5 and Perl 6
<snap-l> and kindly STFU. :)
<snap-l> also, I played with 1.5.2 while the world was working on 2.0. There's change there too.
<brousch> but isn't that part of the reason perl is dead now?
<snap-l> WEll, it's not dead, but I frankly haven't invested any time in it recently.
<brousch> it's mostly dead
<snap-l> Considering that "Modern Perl" is now anything 5.10 and above
<snap-l> Moribund, more like it
<brousch> when randall schwartz kicks the bucket it will be permanently dead
<snap-l> Like disco; never dead, but constantly showing up at weddings.
<Wolfger> it will never die
<snap-l> brousch: You give him way too much credit
<Wolfger> it will always be in the toolboxes of sysadmins
<snap-l> He writes great books, but I think he's moved into Smalltalk
<snap-l> Wolfger: And that's fine
<Wolfger> and schmucks like me who think they can code...
<brousch> he is the only person that talks about it
<snap-l> brousch: Follow chromatic sometime.
<snap-l> He's still beating the Perl drum
<Wolfger> Merlin
<snap-l> That's Schwartz.
<Wolfger> and all these guys: http://perlmonks.org/
<snap-l> Put another way, FLOSS Weekly did more to disabuse me of the cult of Randall Schawartz than anything
<brousch> that web site looks like it's from 2003
<snap-l> brousch: It is
<brousch> sounds dead to me
<snap-l> It's slashcode, iirc.
<snap-l> but without all of the updates that happened to Slashdot proper.
<snap-l> http://perlmonks.org/?node=vroom <- the gent who created it
<snap-l> Last here:Jan 31, 2011 at 15:33 UTC (44 weeks ago)
<ColonelPanic001> ugh, Perl Monks
<ColonelPanic001> fantastic content
<ColonelPanic001> terrible as shit website
<ColonelPanic001> they don't even hash passwords. Caused a ruckus a couple years ago when it got exposed
 * ColonelPanic001 is a Pilgrim
<ColonelPanic001> http://perlmonks.org/?node_id=510888
<snap-l> I think I still have an account on there.
<rick_h_> perl? people still talk about that old thing? ;)
<brousch> i talk about it in the same way i talk about pascal or fortran
<brousch> not quite cobol
<snap-l> Well, apparently I don't have an account I can access anymore.
<snap-l> Oh well
 * snap-l <- Over it
<rick_h_> heh, move along. Sit still and become replaced
<snap-l> Well, I think that's the major problem with perl
<snap-l> it did both (sit still, and move too far off the radar)
<Wolfger> ColonelPanic001: Yeah, I more or less quit PerlMonks after the unhashed password fiasco.
<Wolfger> it was embarassing
<ColonelPanic001> pathetically embarassing
<ColonelPanic001> there are some really good people on there. The knowledge is around
<ColonelPanic001> and thisis first-day learning stuff
<ColonelPanic001> pathetic
<Wolfger> Heh. CNN poll today is asking "do you think the Russian election results can be trusted?". I'd like them to run a concurrent poll asking "do you think USA election results can be trusted?"
<Wolfger> and if there's a large discrepancy between the two, that percentage of people should be slapped in the face.
<snap-l> That's a very dumb poll
<snap-l> Might as well ask people if they believe there are 500+ angels on the head of a pin
<snap-l> Same results. :)
<ColonelPanic001> Wolfger++;
<Wolfger> snap-l: yeah. I'd guess that far fewer than 1% of the people taking that poll know anything more about the Russian voting that what CNN told them to think.
<brousch> russians are all devious spies. obviously they cannot be trusted
<brousch> movies have taught me this
<Wolfger> It basically boils down to "nobody believes in fair elections, and if it's a country we don't like we're willing to admit we think it's all rigged"
<ColonelPanic001> and all russian women are sexy, but dangerous and possibly govenment assassins
<Wolfger> LOL
<brousch> ColonelPanic001++
<brousch> all the men are spies and all the women are hot spies
<ColonelPanic001> ^
<brousch> and they drink a lot of vodka, so they're always drunk
<brousch> would you trust those election results?
<Wolfger> on fear that they'd assassinate me, yes
<brousch> so you would say you trust them, but really would not
<Wolfger> of course I would really be trustink them, comrade!
<brousch> snap-l: hm, wii fit in the morning is a good idea
<snap-l> yeah, it at least gets my sorry ass moving
<brousch> i thought about riding my exercise bike, but then the boy will wake up and i'll be the only one awake to tend to him
<brousch> but with wii fit he can play along
<Wolfger> Friend of mine has done a number of blog entries about wii fit.
<brousch> we have it, and used it many years ago
<snap-l> Wolfger: Good or bad?
<Wolfger> basically to counter the haters who say "it's not as good as going to the gym" by saying "if you don't actually get off your butt and go to the gym, but you do actually play on the wii a half hour a day, it sure as hell is *better* than the gym"
<Wolfger> it's no miracle weight loss device, but she says she's sleeping better and feels better after making a daily wii fit commitment
<snap-l> yeah, I have no illusions that I'll look like the Governator when I'm done
<Wolfger> if it wasn't so expensive, I'd buy a wii and wii fit in a heartbeat
<snap-l> And frankly, I wouldn't go to the gym anyway
<snap-l> The balance board is ~$90
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BSA3EM/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=decafbadnet-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002BSA3EM
<brousch> can probably get them used on ebay for cheap
<snap-l> Yeah, and the Wii itself as a bundle is pretty cheap (~$170)
<Wolfger> http://noelfigart.com/blog/2011/11/11/wii-arent-good-enough/
<snap-l> Yeah, quite frankly, it gets me moving, and is an easy way to eigh myself in the morning every day.
<snap-l> weigh, rather
<snap-l> I wouldn't record this stuff otherwise.
<Wolfger> I'm also vaguely concerned I'd break the balance board...
<snap-l> It's pretty sturdy
<Wolfger> Maybe I'm just out of touch with prices, but $170 for the console plus $90 for the game (and board) just seems pricey
<snap-l> though they caution you not to jump on it
<Wolfger> I mean, I could get a pretty nice desktop for that. Or a beater car.
<snap-l> Wolfger: Well, considering it started life at $250, and we were happy to get it then. :)
<snap-l> ~170 with bundled game isn't too shabby
<brousch> geez, 425 board games on the shelves http://therapidian.org/bringing-back-family-game-night
<snap-l> Looks like my house ^W ^W my local game store.
<brousch> it looks like they own another one, the oputer limits, which is about 1 mile from my work
<brousch> outer
<snap-l> I think I've heard of that store.
<brousch> that one's much smaller
<rick_h_> http://www.androidcentral.com/verizons-galaxy-nexus-now-said-miss-never-announced-dec-9-launch-date Blazeix
<rick_h_> I will not cause bodily harm to others...I will not...
<snap-l> rick_h_: I hate to say I told you, but...
<snap-l> Verizon couldn't hit a launch date if it were painted in large concentric circles on the side of a barn
<rick_h_> snap-l: ... ... ...
<snap-l> Well, seriously, when was the last time you saw an announcement that was day and date released?
<snap-l> These guys are not software or hardware vendors, they're esssentially the cable company
<rick_h_> my phone oh so helpfully wiped itself of knowledge of all installed apps at the gym this morning
<rick_h_> I didn't get to listen to my audiobook and had to listen to the idiot on the treadmill and his stupid tv station
<rick_h_> I was *REALLY* looking forward to getting a new phone friday...and if I can't...
 * rick_h_ repeats new mantra of the day
<Blazeix> ugh
<rick_h_> Blazeix: I don't know though. Best buy, costco, all saying they'll have them in stock this week
<rick_h_> so who knows...but damn, it was so close this time with leaked shots of training docs, the extra sized battery, etc
<rick_h_> the darn things are in boxes on UPS trucks, I vote we start hijacking them :)
<Blazeix> as an aside, i'd like to kill websites that require the full URL slug to pull up a page
<snap-l> Blazeix: yes.
<rick_h_> there are a lot of sites I'd like to kill
<Wolfger> rick_h_: what's the new mantra of the day? I missed it...
<rick_h_> rick_h_> I will not cause bodily harm to others...I will not...
<Wolfger> Meh... I don't like it.
<Wolfger> s/not//g
<rick_h_> http://twitter.com/#!/PEP8SNOB my hero!!!!!!!
<rick_h_> snap-l: Blazeix _stink_ ColonelPanic001 ^^
<rick_h_> the horror of all the camel casing I've had to do lately...
 * rick_h_ shivers uncontrollably
<brousch> that has to be you
<rick_h_> actually, I'm shamed I didn't start it first
<brousch> looks like it died
<snap-l> http://rbelmont.mameworld.info/?p=689 <- Interesting
<ColonelPanic001> hah, nice twitter feed
 * rick_h_ dies a little inside...hits enter on :%s/function (/function(/g
<Blazeix> i prefer the latter :)
<snap-l> Yeah, I like function names to have their parens close-at-hand
<rick_h_> snap-l: it's not a matter of closing, but one space between function and (
<rick_h_> I've gotten to like the jslint mandate of a single space there
<rick_h_> LP says "no no no little Rick...no spacey for you"
<snap-l> rick_h_: Right, I like function( foo )
<rick_h_> oh hell no
<brousch> no space! wtf is wrong with you?
 * rick_h_ hits snap-l with a clue stick :P
<snap-l> Sheesh, you'd think I'd gone into the DMV just before closing time
<Wolfger> so much for no bodily harm... nice going, snap-l  :-)
<snap-l> Hmm, apparently I have a low grade fever
<snap-l> going to lay down a bit
<rick_h_> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/DBR9VHT go fill it out and make LP bugs nicer kthx
<rick_h_> crap I'm in big trouble... http://pycon.blogspot.com/2011/12/announcing-pycon-2012-tutorials.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ThePyconBlog+%28The+PyCon+blog%29
<rick_h_> right off the bat they've got me suckered in...damn them!
<brousch> fml. newest version of our CNC template software still requires winxpsp2 compatibility mode and running as administrator
<brousch> rick_h_: damn good stuff in there
<Wolfger> rick_h_: if it was a bit closer than California, I'd be all over those tutorial days...
 * Wolfger wonders how much plane tickets would cost, how close greg-g is to Santa Clara, and what he'd charge for crash space :-p
<Wolfger> Bah, who am I kidding. I don't even get off my arse to go to CHC
<rick_h_> that's my plan, trying to get enough flights miles for a ticket out there and crash at some friends that are out there these days
<rick_h_> but my plan was to stay for sprints, and not go early for tutorials
<rick_h_> but that first data analytics track just calls to me
<Wolfger> Interesting. CCP is a sponsor
<brousch> that's right, greg-g is out there. he can put us all up for pycon!
<Blazeix> snap-l: feeling any better? It'd be a shame if I couldn't pay you the $5 I owe you :)
<snap-l> Yeah, I think so
<greg-g> Wolfger: rick_h_ (non-existent brousch): you're more than welcome to come stay at my place in return for changing diapers :) (santa clara is about an hour caltrain ride away)
<snap-l> wasn't feeling awful, just cold, and running a little fever
<greg-g> snap-l: did you sleep? have fun fever induced dreams?
<greg-g> mine are never fun, always scary/freaky
<snap-l> no, just relaxing
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-08
<rick_h_> morning
<Wolfger> morning
<brousch> good
<Wolfger> greg-g: So you don't want me there. Fine. I can take a hint. :-)
<brousch> although i'm dealing with an asshat windows software vendor that wants me to turn off UAC, open my network shares to admin accounts, and run his program as administrator
<Wolfger> brousch: what did you expect from a Windows software vendor?
<brousch> i have no other programs that require this
<brousch> so, i expected him to fix this kind of thing since vista's been out for 5 years
<Wolfger> Everybody knows that everybody runs Windows with admin privileges at all times...
<brousch> Wolfger: hah, i'll bet they don't even give you power user
<brousch> your corporate overlords
<brousch> i've been here 11 years and i can count the viruses we've had on one woodshop-teacher's hand. there's a reason we don't run as admin
<Wolfger> :-)
<Wolfger> I get two accounts. One is capable of running apps, the other has not-quite-admin rights to install things.
<Wolfger> the app-running account can't even change the IP address of the NIC
<Wolfger> which is a real pain for my job at times
<Wolfger> sad news http://www.freep.com/article/20111208/NEWS07/112080607/Detroit-native-Harry-Morgan-starred-M-S-H-Dragnet-
<snap-l> Wolfger: Yeah, that was all over the net yesterday.
<jrwren> anyone excited about Mark S. today?
<jrwren> I didn't register to watch because I try not to use Flash. Now I"m thinking I want to watch anyway, becuase juju sounds too cool
<jrwren> i guess everyone is too busy watching to chat.
<jrwren> i tuned in.
<mydogsname1srudy> morning to ya
<krondor> morning
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> Haven't drunk the juju kool-aid yet.
<Wolfger> it's not kool-aid, it's bees
<Wolfger> jujubees
<snap-l> bah
<brousch> i haven't eaten the jujubees yet
<brousch> i wonder if they could be infused with alcohol like gummy bears
<snap-l> I'm just grateful that food science is working hard to make things that are insanely bad for us
<mydogsname1srudy> just go to mICKYdE FOR that
<brousch> wow, that is a stretch
<Wolfger> what's a stretch? Calling Micky D's "food science"?
<mydogsname1srudy> its not real food.
<Wolfger> I don't know if they invented "meat glue", but they sure made it popular with McNuggets. And now celebrity chefs use it to make fancy dishes.
<mydogsname1srudy> hmmm not to sure i like this new gnome desktop
<_stink_> what is 'real food'?
<mydogsname1srudy> steak and eggs
<_stink_> oh ok
<mydogsname1srudy> fry taters and inions
<mydogsname1srudy> and beer
<_stink_> sounds like you really like breakfast food
<_stink_> :)
<mydogsname1srudy> i do
<Wolfger> beer for breakfast: ++
<mydogsname1srudy> is it lunch time yet
<_stink_> hehe
<mydogsname1srudy> ok i want my sceensaver back
<snap-l> mydogsname1srudy: Good luck with that.
<snap-l> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-activate-screen-saver-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<brousch> you don't need a screensaver
<Wolfger> Hah! American boy sends message in a bottle out to sea, gets response via e-mail. http://globalpublicsquare.blogs.cnn.com/2011/12/06/ny-boy-sends-message-in-a-bottle-gets-reply-from-azores/
<Wolfger> brousch: everybody needs a screensaver
<brousch> no, if you needed a screensaver they'd have given you one
<brousch> so obviously you don't
<Wolfger> that is the one feature I kept asking for in Digikam... the ability to create a screensaver on digikam tags
<Wolfger> brousch: "they" who? I have a screensaver. "They" gave it to me.
<brousch> the gnomes
<Wolfger> That would be one (of many) reasons I don't deal with gnomes
<Wolfger> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2011-12-08/
<Wolfger> "Ask Slashdot: Is Your Data Safe In the Cloud?"  ....  I'm not even going to click on that link. I'm too busy laughing.
<greg-g> Wolfger: :P (re not wanting you here)
<mydogsname1srudy> now i cant see my pictures flash by my eyes
<mydogsname1srudy> will that work on 12.04 snap-l
<rick_h_> bah, irc hung for an hour and I thought it was just low traffic
<snap-l> mydogsname1srudy: I'm not sure. I don't see any reason it shouldn't but I don't know for certain
<rick_h_> now I'm all behind
<snap-l> rick_h_: Hah
<mydogsname1srudy> firefox would not install the flash plugin had to go in terminal and install ..
<rick_h_> mydogsname1srudy: yea, that's normal
<rick_h_> firefox doesn't know enough to really do the install like on other systems
<mydogsname1srudy> i guess
<snap-l> On Windows, it's the .exe that handles the dirty work
<snap-l> Under Ubuntu, the install-flashplugin package should do the dirty work (iirc)
<snap-l> flashplugin-installer
<Wolfger> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/6200/are-there-rich-programmers
<Wolfger> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/41050/why-isnt-software-as-reliable-as-a-car
<brousch> https://plus.google.com/u/0/102663141609195877664/posts
<snap-l> Wolfger: Just stop. :)
<snap-l> brousch: nice!
<brousch> i feel like i'm in a music video with that filter
<dzho> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/stallman-kth.html <- Wolfger, that first link reminds me of this ;)  'They always say: “How will I eat?”, but the problem is not really how “Will he eat?”, but “How will he eat sushi?”.'
<dzho> oh, damb.  that doesn't even show up in the top ten Google hits for "infinite sandwich"
<Wolfger> snap-l: felt compelled to comment on the "reliable as cars" post.... Software is 100% reliable. Whatever you program the computer to do, it will do, every time. That's the definition of reliable, isn't it?
<dzho> haha
<dzho> "look who bought the myth"
 * dzho challenges Wolfger to a Game of Life
<snap-l>  Well, that's a stupid assertion
<snap-l> things age. Cars break down over time because of wear
<snap-l> computers break down because of moving parts outside of their control
<snap-l> software breaks because of moving parts outside of their control
<snap-l> Also, I'm tired of software being compared to cars.
<snap-l> It's a stupid analogy, and it needs to stop
<Wolfger> Everything that breaks down is hardware. :-p
<Wolfger> software can be rewritten, but it doesn't wear out.
<Wolfger> But yeah, the analogy needs to die. The Microsoft Car was funny, once, when Win95 was the gold standard (it hurt my brain to type that...)
<dzho> software these days is only deterministic in a very limited sense.
<dzho> and, it is very rare for one person to program all the code that a computer will run.
 * dzho is thinking this might apply to some embedded systems, perhaps.
<dzho> snap-l, Wolfger one is hard pressed to try to get some sort of understanding from non tech people though
<dzho> and it's not like we can just ignore them, these days.
<dzho> for one, some of them vote.
<dzho> then again, I suppose the car analogy might have a deeper emotional resonance for bits of -us-mi than I otherwise would appreciate?
<greg-g> rick_h_: do you know who has access to the coffeehousecoders twitter account? I ask so I can ask my second question (really my first) which is: Why don't you announce CHC via that channel also?
<rick_h_> greg-g: no, I'm not sure who has access. I'd have to check with someone in the irc channel and ask around
<greg-g> rick_h_: cool, just curious
<rick_h_> greg-g: and since I don't know, I don't post. It is aggregated on the main site via the hash tag usually, but yea, it's not cool/official
 * greg-g nods
<snap-l> greg-g: FYI: I have your MUG invoice for 2012
<snap-l> LMK if you want it. :)
<greg-g> snap-l: :P
<snap-l> Well, you never know. ;-)
<greg-g> I'm already having a tough time figuring out who gets my donations this year
<snap-l> Yeah, no worries
<snap-l> I figure with greg-g++, it's probably going to get a little tigher around the wallet-line
<greg-g> snap-l: a tad, yeah :)
<_stink_> heh, greg-g++
<ColonelPanic001> in reference to what?
<Wolfger> that is apparently snap-l's nickname for the child process of greg-g
<Wolfger> http://askubuntu.com/questions/85902/ubuntu-one-significantly-slower-than-dropbox
<brousch> maybe it runs on an inferior cloud platform
<snap-l> https://twitter.com/#!/squeekyhoho/status/144852444839550978/photo/1
<snap-l> Just got this in the mail
<brousch> apple keyboard in the photo. EXTERMINATE
<Wolfger> Heh.
<Wolfger> Somebody sent me an Onion News video about the new Apple keyboardless laptop last night...
<Wolfger> ...I thought to myself, "That's really not funny at all. It exists, and it's called an iPad"
<greg-g> snap-l: awesome
<snap-l> greg-g: Yah, and they used Dewey in their library. :)
<snap-l> Noticed the sticker on the spine, and then noticed the sticker on the back cover.
<greg-g> cool
<snap-l> and thought to myself $6 for something from DEC's library is more than awesome.
<greg-g> oh, you bought it?
<snap-l> Yeah, on Amazon
<greg-g> awesome!
<snap-l> Cover is a little worse for wear, but knowing that folks at DEC pawed on it has a certain sense of history.
<greg-g> :)
<brousch> they dna is on your fingers now
<brousch> lick your fingers and you will gain their powers
<greg-g> mmmmm DEC juice
<snap-l> So I'll make great tech that fails in the marketplace because of stupid licensing and pricing decisions?
<snap-l> Oh well, I guess it's a start.
<Wolfger> Would you rather make great tech that fails in the marketplace, or shoddy tech that succeeds?
<Wolfger> (assuming you can't do both)
<snap-l> Well, Microsoft has made quite a fortune making the latter. ;)
<brousch> so is money or quality more important to you?
<snap-l> quality is more important than money
<brousch> obviously. otherwise you'd be in #fapple
<snap-l> jcastro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opFXNDbxzvU
<snap-l> Apparently the Death Magnetic sessions had some good songs
<snap-l> Not sure why they decided to hold this back
<snap-l> jcastro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1mRQXRsQao
<brousch> impossible. metallica has not had any good songs since 1991
<snap-l> Seriously, WTF.
<snap-l> The lyrics are a bit daft, but this is pretty decent
<brousch> hetfield needs to get back on the drugs
<snap-l> I'll never recommend a band go back on drugs just for my entertainment
<snap-l> but, all the same, it sounds a hell of a lot better than what they pinched off for Death Magnetic.
<snap-l> I <3 making a Makefile for my exit document (used RST)
<greg-g> exit document?
<snap-l> Oh, yeah, I haven't mentioned that, have I
<snap-l> I'm leaving ALU, heading to Morpace
<snap-l> Taking over for some guy named rick_h_
<greg-g> isn't that...
<greg-g> yeah, cool
<greg-g> congrats!
<snap-l> Thanks!
<greg-g> (right?)
<snap-l> Yeah, this is an improvement
<brousch> sriously?!
<snap-l> at least I'll have some direction
<greg-g> awesome, congrats some more then :)
<snap-l> Thanks!
<snap-l> Looking forward to it
<greg-g> so, when do you think you'll apply for a job with Launchpad?
<brousch> that's great news!
<rick_h_> we'll make a python dev of him yet :P
<snap-l> shhhh, that's the second phase.
<greg-g> :)
<snap-l> Step 1: Become awesome like rick_h_
<snap-l> Step 2: ...
<rick_h_> I don't know, I'm nervous. Last time I recruited from in channel to replace me it went badly
<snap-l> Step 3: Canonical
<brousch> i thought ColonelPanic001 was recruited that way
<rick_h_> brousch: yes
<rick_h_> and widox
<snap-l> rick_h_: Don't worry. I won't blame you if it goes pear-shaped.
<rick_h_> though I guess everyone made out ok in the end
<ColonelPanic001> wat
<snap-l> I have that luck as well, where when I leave somewhere, everything goes pear-shaped
<ColonelPanic001> oh, yeah. I was. See? Bad method.
<snap-l> either I'm the glue that keeps things together, or I'm the catalyst.
<snap-l> not entirely sure.
<brousch> you're irreplacable
<rick_h_> I always think that at my places, but I keep getting replaced and they move on
<rick_h_> my big head is getting crushed
<snap-l> rick_h_: Heh
<widox> snap-l: congrats man!
<greg-g> well, right after I left my old job, they got sued, so, I'm feeling OK about that :)
<snap-l> I guess you'll have made it when you make it in the quarterly report they file with the SEC
<widox> also, watch out for remanants of rick_h_ path! :p
<snap-l> widox: Heh, should be all good
<snap-l> PLanning on learning at the proverbial feet of the master
<snap-l> but if I start running Arch and Awesome, someone fetch me a straight-jacket.
<widox> at least we can keep hearing stories about the NC guy...
<snap-l> hah, yeah
<rick_h_> widox: I know right? CHC is going to be awkward "So...I saw that crap you did Rick, and I had to debug and fix that crazy a$$ @#$#@"
<widox> they make me feel like a better developer :D
<snap-l> I might need rick_h_'s coordinates.
<snap-l> coordinates for the nukes he was going to unleash at NC.
<rick_h_> I was going to say, you planning adjusting hte aiming points a bit NW?
<snap-l> Heh, no.
<snap-l> I know you did your best.
<brousch> rick_h_'s stuff is all automated. it should be easy to jump in!
<snap-l> make work
<rick_h_> brousch: ummm, yea...that's it
<snap-l> make: *** No rule to make target `work'.  Stop.
<rick_h_> hah, no, it's all fabric
<rick_h_> fab -l
<snap-l> Oh, fuck
<rick_h_> fab prod deploy_fixes
<rick_h_> so make sure you remember that command, you'll need it I'm sure :)
 * snap-l cancels his drug test
<snap-l> Full stop. No fabric. ;)
<rick_h_> but but but...fabric is cool, I'm a committer :)
<brousch> snap-l: move all of the pyramid stuff to django
<Blazeix> I hear ASP.NET is the Way Forward.
<snap-l> Blazeix: I thought we'd convert everything to J2EE, personally
<snap-l> it's more enterprisey
<snap-l> Even says "Enterprise"
<brousch> then you can dump vim and move to eclipse too!
<snap-l> It's a win win win win win
<snap-l> WINNING!
<Blazeix> if you use J2EE, you can integrate directly with ColdFusion. There's really no reason not too.
<snap-l> God, it just gets better and better
<snap-l> Next you'll tell me that I can use JBoss OR Tomcat
<snap-l> Or even WebSphere.
<brousch> Google Nexus released in Canada. We get to wait. http://goo.gl/Y3UEY
<brousch> wow, my gmail tab in chrome is using 500MB of RAM by itself
<snap-l> What the fuck. Apparently there was another shooting at VaTech
<snap-l> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/12/08/reports-of-shots-fired-at-virginia-tech/?hpt=hp_t3
<_stink_> yeah
<_stink_> been following that
<_stink_> sad
<snap-l> http://cdn-www.cracked.com/articleimages/ob/usethefarce2.jpg
<snap-l> Sent my roles / responsibilities to my current boss
<_stink_> any easter eggs?
<snap-l> he told me to keep going on the list. I told him "That's pretty much it".
<snap-l> Of course. :)
<brousch> snap-l: when are you outtie?
<snap-l> Not entirely sure, but I startie next year.
<snap-l> Eclipse / JAX-WS / Axis2 / Tomcat / Java - For reviewing documentation and running example code
<snap-l> Instructions included. Batteries not included.
<brousch> ouch
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, fun stuff
<brousch> now you'll be a python dev! that is very exciting
<snap-l> At least it's not Java. :)
<ColonelPanic001> snap-l got a new job? Congrats
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: Thanks!
<ColonelPanic001> anywhere I've heard of?
<snap-l> Heard of Morpace?
<ColonelPanic001> isn't that where Rick is?
<snap-l> Was
<ColonelPanic001> ah, right
<ColonelPanic001> are you a new Rick?
<snap-l> Si
<snap-l> Rick in training
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<ColonelPanic001> I've been a rick in training, it's not too bad
<snap-l> Doing a pre-flight of a holiday OMC
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<greg-g> snap-l: you should check out the somaFM christmas stations, there's surpisingly some good stuff on there
<ColonelPanic001> I kind of want to get a car radio that takes USB so I can listen to podcasts/music in the car. OMC was one of them
<snap-l> greg-g: You'll understand when you hear the intro to this episode why I might not heed those words. :)
<greg-g> oh man, did I just get slammed?
<snap-l> No, not really
<snap-l> OK, quick poll: When should I release this episode? Tomorrow, or Next Friday?
<ColonelPanic001> Friday
<greg-g> hmmm
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-09
<rick_h_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ra9n_nAzHys kind of cool
<snap-l> Ok, splitting the difference and releasing a long-awaited Instrumetalcast. :)
<snap-l>  FFS
<snap-l> Band that I put into the next OMC doesn't have their music on Jamendo any more.
<snap-l> I really hate it when that happens.
<snap-l> Oh well, going with another instrumental piece. :)
<snap-l> their loss
<jjesse> yay?
<snap-l> Already fixed the episode
 * snap-l doesn't fuck around when it comes to your listening pleasure. :)
<jjesse> quiet night
<snap-l> Permission granted to enjoy the latest Open Metalcast Instrumetalcast: http://ur1.ca/6ife2
<snap-l> WTF? http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/n5hw4/jquery_plugins_site_accidentally_deleted_last/
<Blazeix> whoa, ouch.
<snap-l> Blazeix: Yeah, that's pretty stupid.
<Blazeix> the blog post is trying a little too hard to spin it as a fresh opportunity
<Blazeix> though it does get rid of a lot of kludgy code.
<snap-l> WEll, to be fair, it gets rid of all of the code
<snap-l> It'd be like SF.net saying they accidentally blew away all of the projects, and oh damn"
<Blazeix> someone in the comments raised the point that most of the good plugins are already on github :)
<snap-l> Well, if they're smart, that's not the only place they put their plugin
<snap-l> and if not, well, there's the saying about two birds, one stone.
<rick_h_> morning
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<snap-l> Good morning
<brousch> yessir
<brousch> i did wii fit this morning. it kicked my ass
<brousch> the boy woke me up at 5:15 so i figured what the heck
<snap-l> Awesome
<brousch> it had been 1079 days and i had gained 11lbs since my last usage
<snap-l> Wow
<brousch> yeah, not good
<brousch> but the way my limbs are aching this will be a good compliment to the exercise bike
<Wolfger> morning
<Wolfger> GOOD morning, even
<Wolfger> brousch: See? You've become wii unfit. Need to keep wiiing
<brousch> indeed
<brousch> i ran out of good coffee so i used a packed in the freezer that was from a vacation a year ago. it is making my face twitch
<snap-l> http://www.metalinjection.net/tv/view/7237/slayer-angel-of-death-smooth-rock-version
<snap-l> http://www.metalinjection.net/tv/view/7722/real-polish-political-ad-with-death-metal
 * rick_h_ checks verizon website is last ditch hope that I can run out at lunch...
<rick_h_> and fail...
<brousch> 15th
<Wolfger> this is just kind of sickening: http://www.cnn.com/2011/12/09/justice/california-pepper-spray-suspect/index.html
<brousch> or you can drive to canada and get it now
<rick_h_> canada, europe, anywhere else really
<rick_h_> rare that the US is the LAST place to get a device
<snap-l> rick_h_: Theyre doing this just to piss you off. :)
<rick_h_> snap-l: I suspect as much
<rick_h_> oh @#$#@, ran up to my little verizon store
<rick_h_> just to check/in case
<rick_h_> and sure enough, she tells me she got in trouble for selling 3 of their 4 phones to people yesterday when she wasn't supposed to
<snap-l> Bingo
<rick_h_> there's one left, and I can put a hold on it if her boss says it's ok when he comes in later today
<brousch> did you beat her up and take the 4th?
<rick_h_> but she can't give it to me
<rick_h_> I'll have ot wait until the official release date, which she says is now supposed to be next thurs
<rick_h_> so 3 bastards in my area have my phone!
<Wolfger> track them down
<rick_h_> yea, I think I'll do that instead of work today
<rick_h_> beat them up and take thier lunch money
<Wolfger> tell them you are from the store, and that you need to repossess the phone until the official release date
<rick_h_> yea, she says her boss didn't make her ask the people to bring the phone back
<Wolfger> then on that day, pick up yours and give it to them
<Wolfger> perfect
<rick_h_> damn, so if only I'd gone up there yesterday vs today ... *sigh*
<rick_h_> always a day late, dollar short
<Wolfger> hopefully at least 1 out of 3 is gullible
<brousch> rick_h_: i think you just didn't flirt enough
<rick_h_> brousch: tempted...but not worth the phone
<rick_h_> sorry, even I have limits
<Wolfger> rofl
<snap-l> What you call limits, I call "no phone"
<rick_h_> snap-l: lol, yes
<Wolfger> just whip out the wallet and say "how much is it worth to you to get into trouble with your boss again?"
<rick_h_> lol http://i.imgur.com/omJ2j.jpg
<snap-l> rick_h_: Hah. :)
<dzho> heh
<brousch> hoh
<rick_h_> hih
<brousch> http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/231963/linux-mint-diverts-banshee-revenue
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> wow, gotta love how this guy can pick his works carefully there
<Wolfger> huh
<rick_h_> "We didn't take Banshee's revenue split, we just changed the canonical setting over to us. So it's us vs canonical, not us vs banshee"
<snap-l> Oh FFS
<greg-g> ugh is right
<snap-l> Way to pick the sbab, Mint.
<snap-l> scab, even
<snap-l> Also, looking on a web conference at someone's outlook window with the ribbon
<snap-l> holy shit, that's ugly
<snap-l> so, how's the afternoon so far?
<rick_h_> ugh, case of the friday's
<snap-l> Fire drill friday?
<Wolfger> aside from expanding one pant size, it's been a good day.
<Wolfger> all-day pot luck holiday feast at work
<Wolfger> plus a bonus P2 ticket :-p
<snap-l> Wolfger: Oh, I loved the potlucks at Chrysler
<snap-l> only benefit of working there: Hellaciously good INdian food
<rick_h_> yay! http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/09/hp-to-keep-webos-alive-by-making-it-open-source/
<brousch> oooh
<snap-l> rick_h_: That's the best news re: WebOS since the tablet fire sale
<rick_h_> yea, I'm stoked again, I know it won't happen
<rick_h_> but damn if it wouldn't be perfect if Mozilla would pick it up and make it the mobile platform mozilla is working on
<rick_h_> so much already done and mozilla backing would make sure it lived and didn't die off
<rick_h_> web + web ftw
<brousch> imagine if we could install it on android phones
<rick_h_> exactly!
<rick_h_> it can't be much beyond hardware drivers/etc
<rick_h_> which is a lot, dont' get me wrong
<brousch> well they're both linux at the core, so maybe some driver portability?
<snap-l> It can't get much worse than it is now
<snap-l> I mean, you're going from moribund to OSS
<brousch> damn, now i want a touchpad
<Wolfger> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/124265/android-is-100-linux-and-java-but-they-are-not-linux-and-java-what-are-they
<snap-l> Wolfger: I swear on all that is holy, ... ;)
<snap-l> First three words "My mistake steps:"
<snap-l> This is going to be GOOOOOD.
<Wolfger> LOL
<snap-l> "First impression of Android as developer was always, like its Linux and Java" - Jesus tapdancing Christ, this post needs a helmet to make sure it doesn't hurt itself
<snap-l> seriously, 10 seconds with Android and you'll know you're not in Kansas anymore.
<snap-l> I guess this guy didn't see any of the other Java mobile implementations to know that Java != portable.
<Wolfger> and he clearly doesn't know a GNU from a Linux if it bit him in the penguin....
<Wolfger> My DVR is Linux. That doesn't mean I can run Amarok on it.
<Wolfger> ....or does it? ;-)
<brousch> Wolfger: if you try hard enough
<snap-l> Uploading the OMC holiday episode
<snap-l> should drop on Friday
<greg-g> yay
<snap-l> Actually found a better song to replace one that I had in there that wasn't doing it for me
<snap-l> http://logofficial.bandcamp.com/track/five-angels
<snap-l> The story was 100x better than the song
<snap-l> but nothing on the Internet corroborated it
<snap-l> so decided to axe it in the end
<snap-l> That, and I think this song that replaced it was just released this week, and works a lot better.
<snap-l> Even dropped in without having to move anything, which is a blessing. ;)
<greg-g> ugh, why doesn't bandcamp work with Fx?
<snap-l> It should?
<greg-g> it shouldn't?
<greg-g> I mean, the play button doesn't work in Fx, but it does in Chromium
<snap-l> I mean I didn't think it didn't work.
<snap-l> Works over here.
<greg-g> weird
<snap-l> It sounds like this band used lectronic drums, but didn't even attempt to quantize it
<snap-l> it's the strangest timing
<greg-g> quantize?
<snap-l> Move a note to the nearest beat
<greg-g> ah
<snap-l> Get to the solo part. It sounds like a ess
<snap-l> mess
<snap-l> It's like they didn't use a click or something
<snap-l> could have been a stronger song, but the recording is awful
<Wolfger> snap-l: http://www.amazon.com/Deck-the-Halls/dp/B002R9DM8E/ref=amb_link_359208082_22?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=137PPHCJHC3W4021JAH1&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1339029282&pf_rd_i=1000453281
<snap-l> Wolfger: Yeah, I've seen that. :)
<snap-l> Love the reviews
<snap-l> This compilation of screaming and senseless noise will do nothing to put anyone in the Christmas spirit. When Obama starts banning things in his next term hopefully this album will be one of the things that becomes illegal.
<Wolfger> rick_h_: ++ on the imgur
<snap-l> ?
<Wolfger> http://i.imgur.com/omJ2j.jpg
<Wolfger> Interesting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-10
<snap-l> Good evening
<dzho> hiya snap-l
<rick_h_> party
<snap-l> Going to watch The King's Speech
<snap-l> Apparently there's a king in there, and he says something
<rick_h_> nice!
<snap-l> bbl
<rick_h_> I think erica saw that and liked it
<dzho> snap-l: eventually he does, yes
 * dzho saw it, was pretty good, if you like that sort of thing
<dzho> we watched the Creature Comforts Christmas Special on DVD
<snap-l> Yeah, it was a pretty good movie
<snap-l> I liked it
<rick_h_>  ws      n? .??????????
<brousch> rick_h_: coding in perl now?
<rick_h_> brousch: heh, little guy got some "typing" time
<rick_h_> the mechanized desk is great for him
<rick_h_> can lower it right to where he can hit the keys while standing up
<rick_h_> and then when he's done I just raise it to standing position so he can't mess with anything any more
<_stink_> hah
<_stink_> "when he's done"
<_stink_> ours is never "done"
<_stink_> it's just a matter of when he freaks out because we made him satop
<_stink_> stop
<rick_h_> _stink_: yea, so "when dad says he's done"
<brousch> i gave george his own laptop at age 2 i think
<_stink_> rick_h_: :)
<_stink_> we just had a meltdown over "dinosaur games" this morning
<rick_h_> heh, ours was that dad decided it was time to practice sharing
<_stink_> hehehe
<rick_h_> "my book now! my book now!"
<rick_h_> "no, you have 5 other books, daddy is reading this one"
<rick_h_> "you have to learn to share it please"
<rick_h_> which led to an attempt to bite which then ran into a series of meltdowns and timeouts
<_stink_> nice.  that was last night for us.
<_stink_> i guess they are getting to be two
<rick_h_> yea, we're in full terrible two toddler mode
<rick_h_> he's moodier than his mother :P
<rick_h_> hey, _stink_ are you guys doing any potty stuff yet?
<_stink_> rick_h_: not yet, really. we do have a little potty and he does ask to sit on it sometimes and he pretends to go potty.  but he doesn't really try.  lots of big wet overnight diapers and a few turds overnight so we figure he's not really close to being ready.
<_stink_> you?
<rick_h_> _stink_: well we've been working on it with the thing that goes over our toilet, but he doesn't like being up there
<rick_h_> so now looking to get a little sit down one for him
<rick_h_> day care actually has a real mini toilet hooked into plumbing, but was curious what you guys were up to
<rick_h_> if you had success with anything
<_stink_> rick_h_: that little toilet sounds awesome
<_stink_> but naw, we haven't really started trying anything
<_stink_> waiting for him to just decide :P
<rick_h_> yea, I told the wife we should try to match what they're doing in day care for best effect
<rick_h_> and then saw that and went "well I'm not plumbing in a new toilet for him"
<_stink_> haha
<brousch> two was quite good for us. three is the real stinker
<brousch> i have 2 used little toilets if you're interested
<snap-l> Afternoon, everyone.
<dzho> o.O
<rick_h_> we having fun yet?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-11
<snap-l> Yep
<brousch> go greg-g!
<brousch> ut oh, i think the boy has his first case of strep throat
<jrwren> ugh.
<jrwren> sick kids are terrible.
<dzho> not fun, no
<brousch> any word from greg-g?
<snap-l> I don't expect anything from him any time soon.
<_stink_> oh, did greg-g++ arrive?
<brousch> maybe, according to twitter and g+
<_stink_> dang
<snap-l> Whew, just moved a 3B2 into the house to bring on Tuesday to MUG
<snap-l> http://urban.csuohio.edu/~bob/img/400.jpg
<snap-l> Thing is built like a brik shithouse.
<snap-l> And also a SPARCStation IPX
<rick_h_> heh
<gamerchick02> that's a pretty sweet computer...
<jrwren> amiga running?
<rick_h_> brousch: my wife thinks you've got my number based on your comment on the rotating desk thing
<rick_h_> :P
<brousch> you know you would love that
<brousch> probably already sketching up plans for next woodworking project
<rick_h_> I just need a better ui on the kindle for book hopping
<brousch> remember those original ipad spoof ads with jobs holding 2 ipads for multitasking?
<rick_h_> hah
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-03
<rick_h_> what is meeting time? 9pm then?
<rick_h_> hmm, sucky poor reviews on the redis cookbook and the 'definitive guide' isn't due until middle of next year
<jrwren> yes, 9pm afaik
<rick_h_> which means it'll likely be out next christmas
<jrwren> i can't imagine a whole book on redis :)
<rick_h_> heh, well there's a crap ton of 'commands'
<rick_h_> curious about the expected use case/best practices on it
<jrwren> true
<krabador> hi people, i need help to install nvidia-173 on ubuntu 12.10
<rick_h_> hey krabador, not sure how to help there. Not really much info to go off of.
<rick_h_> there's a couple of google hits just for searching for your question there
<rick_h_> http://namakutux.blogspot.com/2012/11/solved-how-to-install-nvidia-173-on.html
<rick_h_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/209772/driver-video-nvidia-nvidia-173-uninstallable-on-12-10-quantal-quetzal
<krabador> rick_h_, relly useful, thanx
<krabador> rick_h_, it seems i must wait
<snap-l> 25 minutes until meeting time
<rick_h_> I'm going to fall alseep waiting...
<rick_h_> zzzz
<krabador> good sleep
<rick_h_> ok, so really I'm writing unit tests...but I could be falling asleep!
<snap-l> You shuld write unit tests to see if you're already asleep
<rick_h_> crap, left a pdb in there and now hung waiting for input...but I'm asleep
<brousch> I'm here!
<jjesse> would you like a prize?
<snap-l> Welcome everyone to the December 2012 Ubuntu US MI Meeting!
<snap-l> Here's the agenda for this meeting: http://www.baenebooks.com/p-1618-the-monster-hunters.aspx
<snap-l> OK, that is decidedly NOT the agenda for this meeting.
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/370/detail/
<snap-l> (Reminder: don't go book shoopping prior to meeting)
<snap-l> OK, I only have a few things to cover for this meeting, so if you have anything you'd like to add, please feel free
<snap-l> otherwise, should be pretty short
<snap-l> 1) http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/370/agenda/1376/update/
<snap-l> Recap of the Ubuntu 12.10 MUG Meeting
<snap-l> First off, a HUGE thanks to jcastro_ and smoser for showing up and double props to jcastro_ for essentially demoing Ubuntu 12.10 with no notice at all. :)
<snap-l> I don't think the presentation would have been nearly as smooth without them, and certainly without jcastro_
<snap-l> So, huge thanks!
<snap-l> Mark Ramm showed up as well, which was pretty cool
<snap-l> I think ths stone soup idea needed a little more priming on my part. UNfortunately I hadn't used Ubuntu 12.10 that much prior to the meeting.
<snap-l> so all I knew about it was the shopping lens
<snap-l> also, don't try doing a demo on an under-powered Dell machine.
<snap-l> Lessons learned. :)
<snap-l> Any questions or comments about the MUG meeting?
<snap-l> OK, moving on then
<snap-l> Recap of 2012
<snap-l> I feel this year we kept marking time. We had a few events, and some pretty well attended events
<snap-l> but overall I'm not sure if the spark that we had in the earlier years is there.
<snap-l> We did have some pretty awesome events, especially the release parties
<snap-l> (I'm not sure I'll ever be able to top the Michigan fight song being played on bagpipes)
<snap-l> but the global jams suffered from last-minute planning and event-space changes.
<snap-l> and those attracted a somewhat skeleton crew.
<snap-l> I'm not sure what the answer is to get those more attended, and I think we need to discuss what we can do to help make these events better for everyone
<snap-l> and hopefully bring back the spark and enjoyment that we all had the first time we booted an Ubuntu disc.
<snap-l> I'm confident we can pull out of this funk. ;)
<brousch> I find it difficult to get folks interested these days
<jjesse-home> its kind of the new normal or something
<snap-l> brousch: Agreed. I think a lot of Ubuntu feels like it's on auto-pilot
<brousch> Most of the local tech folk use Ubuntu, but no one is really excited about it
<snap-l> We do these things because of tradition, not because we care.
<jjesse-home> there's nothing "sexy" any more
<rick_h_> Well before there was interesting in working on bugs and that faded. What is there now that can bring interesting in working on something real/productive?
<rick_h_> no more karma whoring for the bug cleaners :P
<snap-l> rick_h_: Don't get me started on the karma whoring for bug cleanup. :)
<rick_h_> heh, sorry didn't mean to bring up bad history. However I think that was when we were at our best as far as productivity/etc
<rick_h_> bug jams and the like
<snap-l> But it's definitely something for thought. I'm not sure how we can get folks excited again, but I'd rather have some excited folks
<rick_h_> so curious if anyone has a 'new' bug jam idea that can get people interested
<snap-l> I think the badges were a step in that direction
<snap-l> but it just felt "off"
<jjesse-home> accomplishes?
<jjesse-home> acoomplishments or whatever
<snap-l> Maybe a "community service" day?
<snap-l> jjesse-home: Thank you. I was blanking on the name
<snap-l> A day where we go through and help clean up some cruft
<jjesse-home> what about a "ask ubuntu day"
<snap-l> update wiki pages, vote up stuff in Ask Ubuntu
<jjesse-home> or something like that, did through old ask ubuntu questions and try to help them out
<snap-l> Y'know, that's what I did the last jam day.
<snap-l> spent it all sifting through Ask Ubuntu
<jjesse-home> was it boring?
<snap-l> Not really. It was kind of interesting.
<snap-l> but that's the sort of thing that I'm talking about. Maybe not on a jam day, but something where we could meet, either online or in person to just sit and do something that interests us
<snap-l> Anywho, some food for thought.
<jjesse-home> so since i'm not on Ubuntu does the accomplishment thing actually work? or was it not really made a part of the project?
<snap-l> jjesse-home: I never did anything with it. It didn't appeal to me
<jjesse-home> so you have to install it?
<snap-l> I think so
<jjesse-home> ah requires a ppa
<jjesse-home> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Installing
<snap-l> Anywho, something to think about for the coming year.
<snap-l> I know not everyone on here uses Ubuntu, but I'm pretty sure you all want to see it improve
<snap-l> and I think we can all be a part of that.
<snap-l> I think our biggest problem is we keep graduating folks into Canonical. :)
<snap-l> Anywho, that's all I have for now
<snap-l> Anything else anyone wants to bring up?
<rick_h_> I like pie
<snap-l> Duly noted
<snap-l> Perhaps we could have a day of pie
<jjesse-home> i like pie
<rick_h_> ok, wife's agreed we can have a pie CHC
<rick_h_> vote apple or pumpkin
<snap-l> rick_h_: pumpkin, please.
<snap-l> Which date? :)
<rick_h_> snap-l: 12th or 19th
<rick_h_> TBD
<snap-l> kk
<snap-l> OK, I think we can stick a pie-stained fork in this meeting. :)
<snap-l> Thank you everyone.
<brousch> No thank you
<greg-g> rick_h_: I seem to remember you having an opinion on rechargable batteries. What was it? :)
<rick_h_> eneloop greg-g
<greg-g> you're up late
<rick_h_> yea, can't sleep
<rick_h_> so going to QA my code change and get a drink for a few min
 * greg-g nods
<rick_h_> and looking at wood :P http://www.bellforestproducts.com/
<greg-g> rick_h_: just because you're here: I can't imagine a reason why my energizer recharging station wouldn't work with the eneloop ones, right?
<greg-g> hah
<rick_h_> no, but the eneloop came with a charger that was nice for it so I ended using theirs
<greg-g> that is a deep hole to get lost in
<greg-g> wood species seems like such a huge topic; all the diff qualities to think about
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> I need something very stable for making some straight edges out of
<rick_h_> and looking at what it would cost to do something nice/fancy for these night stands :/
<greg-g> gotcha
<rick_h_> http://www.bellforestproducts.com/hand-pick/view/11126/?b=L2ZpZ3VyZWQtYnViaW5nYS8=
<rick_h_> wow, 3 5/8" thick http://www.bellforestproducts.com/hand-pick/view/11244/?b=L2ZpZ3VyZWQtYnViaW5nYS9oYW5kLXBpY2svMS8=
<greg-g> sexy
<brousch> Some other GR group I have nothing to do withnhas Katie Cunningham speaking remotely
<brousch> http://www.meetup.com/Software-GR-and-GLSEC/events/93791272/?a=ea1_grp&rv=ea1
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> brousch: Huh, that's interesting.
<brousch> What is?
<snap-l> Some other GR group I have nothing to do withnhas Katie
<snap-l> Cunningham speaking remotely
<brousch> ah, yeah
<snap-l> This is awesome: https://wiki.php.net/rfc/mysql_deprecation
<snap-l> Awesome, as in I think Wordpress is going to have some work ahead of them
<nullspace> snap-l: this has been a long time in the making, 2011 is when I first heard about it
<nullspace> it's sad that people haven't moved to PDO ...
<rick_h_> mysqli and pdo were out when I did php, that's some 4 years ago?
<nullspace> it's way easier to use and less hassle too, can bring a horse to water but you can't make it use objects
<brousch> I seem to remember them even when I did PHP in 2002-2004
<snap-l> Well, it's also been one of the cited reasons for them not moving to Postgres
<snap-l> So, sooner they move to PDO, the happier I'll be
<nullspace> crap!
<nullspace> we inheritated a code igniter app that looks like it's on the chopping block
<nullspace> and I'm loving this converstation in thos forum http://ellislab.com/forums/viewthread/179618/#885102
<nullspace> honestly fuck these guys
<rick_h_> greg-g: so I'd always keep at least one going tbh
<rick_h_> I do my rsync to my nas and very import stuff to servers in the cloud but still keep some stuff in dropbox/U1. Now I do that because I use U1 for canonical stuff and dropbox is more personal
<rick_h_> but I use those more for being able to link to things as well
<snap-l> I am wedded to dropbox because of todotxt
<snap-l> also O'Reilly and Pragprog sync books via Dropbox
<greg-g> yeah, I think I'll keep my accounts with them, obviously, for those types of things (O'Reilly etc) but, at what point do I reclaim disk space by deleting the work/personal docs in them and just using git-annex for them (since they are, starting now, slowly diverging)
<snap-l> greg-g: Whatever makes you comfortable. :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: can they not share space?
<rick_h_> e.g. U1 folder the same as git-annex?
<rick_h_> and then just drop dropbox or something?
<greg-g> no, git-annex uses symlinks for all content (it's an awesome engineering thing that you should check out, you'd probably really like how it works ;) )
<rick_h_> ok, well I'd try to keep one. If only because of the non-data stuff. And I'd make 100% sure something emails/throws giant alarms if the git-annex stuff silently starts failing to work
<rick_h_> I do like how the dropbox icon changes when it's got issues
<greg-g> ~/annex/some_file.iso actually is a symlink (the symlink is committed into git) that points to eg: ~/annex/.git/annex/objects/a3/zh/s-12981231-SHA256E-69182498124918018101989812982532.iso
<rick_h_> but I do like to use dropbox/U1 for mobile access and such
<greg-g> yeah, the mobile thing is a use case not yet supported really by git-annex, but it is also a use-case I don't really use :/
<snap-l> dropbox is awesome for mobile access
<rick_h_> oh interesting, kind of the reverse I'd expect, but makes sense
<rick_h_> yea, like I upload all my flight info into there and make sure it's offline cache'd
<rick_h_> so that i can load up itenerary, confirmations, etc offline on there
<greg-g> well, you don't want you git history to store every version of huge binary files :)
 * greg-g yeah
<greg-g> er
 * greg-g nods
<rick_h_> greg-g: right, makes sense. It's not great at large binary files so cool that they've worked around some of that
<greg-g> yeah, the cool thing is now you have all these hashed files (which, if you hash two files that are the same content, it'll dedup in the backend) where you have every version going back in time, until you want to clean up your history. Then you just "git-annex dropunused" and drop the unwanted unused backend files
<greg-g> so, best of both worlds, really (is the idea)
<greg-g> by "clean up your history" I mean "reclaim space used by old versions of big files that you no longer want" (think: intermittent huge renderings that are steps on the way to a final movie, in-process you want them all versioned, but when you're "done" you can safely get rid of them)
 * greg-g is a convert, if you can't tell ;)
<snap-l> rick_h_: https://cahxmas.herokuapp.com/
<rick_h_> snap-l: already ordered
<Blazeix> the way one would pronounce that subdomain makes me hesitant to click it at work
<rick_h_> yea, I had to think twice
<rick_h_> it came out of an email so didn't notice until it was too late
<snap-l> Is it out of print already?
<snap-l> Ah, you already ordered it. ;)
<snap-l> I can read, really.
<snap-l> greg-g: Maybe I should start up the post-startup, to get us back to a simpler time of wealth redistribution for good ideas
<snap-l> a Holistic Organic Leveraging Distribution
<snap-l> We could call it the HOLD-UP
<greg-g> :)
<snap-l> where I go to angel investers and say, quite pointedly "gimme your money, this is a HOLD-UP"
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-04
<jjesse-home_> happy evening
<snap-l> evenin'
<rick_h_> mmm, woodworking http://www.semiww.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12305
<rick_h_> https://us.pycon.org/2013/schedule/presentation/60/ very cool!
<rick_h_> crap, looking at the list of talks I want to do pycon...ugh
<rick_h_> deryck: morning
<rick_h_> oops
<rick_h_> just morning
<snap-l> morning
<greg-g> g'morn
<rick_h_> morning
<_stink_> howdy
<rick_h_> greg-g: http://www.semiww.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12305 hehe
<rick_h_> spent last night sawing wooo
<greg-g> rick_h_: huh " I'm confused as I write/bat/golf right handed yet I
<greg-g> throw/kick left handed."
<greg-g> didn't know that about you
<rick_h_> yea, I'm not ambedextrious..just confused
<rick_h_> except with better spelling :)
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h_> I'm discovering I saw left handed messing me up doh!
<greg-g> spelling is for computers
<snap-l> I play pool left-handed because I learned from my left-handed cousin
<greg-g> huh
<rick_h_> ugh, installing mongodb
<brousch1> hipster
<rick_h_> I suck
<brousch1> You sucked before sucking was cool
<snap-l> rick_h_: Have fun. ;)
<rick_h_> snap-l: :P
<rick_h_> goal #1...get us onto a read db
<rick_h_> umm real
<snap-l> rick_h_: I'm not sure goal #1 is achieved with Mongodb
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> well we're getting brought into something existing that's mongo
<rick_h_> lots to fix
<snap-l> lucky you.
<rick_h_> #itsnotlaunchpad
<rick_h_> yay!
<rick_h_> lol http://bradcolbow.com/archive/view/syncing_my_phone/
<snap-l> Yeah, I love that one. :)
<rick_h_> sweet, crossed 40k bookmarks in bmark.us
<rick_h_> 11 users from 200
<snap-l> Nice!
<snap-l> I've been deleting my old OMC bookmarks for bandcamp
<snap-l> since they now have wishlist support
<snap-l> so that 40k number isn't inflated. ;)
<snap-l> Well, it won't be once I put them all in. Still have four pages worth to go
<greg-g> precision signage: http://i.imgur.com/EqR5w.jpg
<snap-l> I can appreciate that. ;)
<snap-l> http://sandervanderburg.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/on-nix-and-gnu-guix.html
<snap-l> I will never complain about packaging .deb files ever again
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-05
<jcastro_> hah
<derekv> How does everyone feel about pair programming
<rick_h_> good stuff
<rick_h_> wish there was more of it
<derekv> I don't think it works for me.
<derekv> I am less productive in a pairing situation than I am alone.
<derekv> So by simple logic, the pair of us working together can not be more productive than working alone, unless the other guy is actually doing negative work, in which case well there is obviously a larger issue there
<derekv> Its very... emperor's new clothes to me
<Blazeix> for me, if i'm doing heads-down coding i'm more productive alone
<Blazeix> but it's very rare that i'm actually banging away at the keyboard, there's more often a large chunk of problem solving
<Blazeix> and that's when i find pair programming helpful
<derekv> yea, so for me, when there is problem solving, I'm even more useless with a pair
<derekv> really I can maybe improve, offer opinion on a solution, or they can improve mine
<derekv> but when it comes to the tough problems
<derekv> i basically need a scene montage from a bad hacker movie to happen
<derekv> there needs to be a dark room with a glowing screen and 3d code flying around and shit and to be left alone
<derekv> debugging is actually the worst
<derekv> with a pair, basically whoever has the mouse is doing the debuging.
<derekv> the other person is adding maybe 5%
<derekv> so, ymmv
<derekv> for sure
<derekv> but ive been doing it for some months now every day and I'm feeling disallusioned
<derekv> as far as its effictiveness for me anyways.
<jrwren> derekv: you are wrong :p
<derekv> IDK maybe I'm one of those bad programmers.
<jrwren> you don't have to be
<jrwren> part of learning to pair program is learning to communicate verbally as a programmer
<derekv> It may also be that I have bad pairs.
<jrwren> and learning to teach
<jrwren> the secret is that there is no such thing.
<jrwren> at worst you get a rubber duck
<Blazeix> jrwren++
<derekv> the secret is that the emperor is wearing clothes, you just have to try harder to see them
<derekv> Its sortof a non argument.
<derekv> Anyways, yea, I could look at it this way: I am the shitty pair.
<derekv> I'm not sure that it means that I must fix that in order to be a useful member of society etc
<jrwren> i don't know that being a useful member of society is important
<derekv> depends on what important is ;)
<jrwren> and useful.
<jrwren> so subjective are some words
<derekv> I guess more accuratly, it takes two people to make a shitty pair.
<_stink_> or two deuces.
<derekv> It sucks that the lone, dark room, dark themes hoody up hacker has gotten a new weird stigma about it now ( I guess replaceing the old, traditional stigma ), but I didn't become that way because I thougt it was going to make me popular with anyone
<derekv> just how I am
<derekv> GGS thanks for the feedback ... need to sleep, give this pair thing some more try at least for now
<jrwren> ha! i work with a few of exactly who you just described.
<jrwren> i don't think there is too much of a stigma
<jrwren> its just business are more aware of what they are doing than they used to be.
<brousch> derekv: I have done very little pair programming. It has always been with someone who knows the business logic that needs to be made but lacks the programming to do so. I had the programming logic but didn't know all of the business logic. It worked well
<snap-l> I haven't done any formal "pair programming", but have enjoyed when other people look at my code.
<snap-l> Though enjoyed can be a little frustrating at times while they're looking through it
<rick_h_> ugh, stupid software that doesn't have a cheesehop package...
<brousch> Cheeseshop is deprecated. Everyone installs from github now
<brousch> Maybe one of you east siders will be interested in this http://spin.atomicobject.com/2012/12/05/free-office-space-at-atomic-object-detroit/
<snap-l> oh, that isinteresting
<rick_h_> ?
<snap-l> theatomic object office thing
<shakes808> Blazeix: Hey boss are you active or away?
<shakes808> I will be back later sir .... Later ;)
<widox> would be interesting if I could just go and work there; like coworking space
<snap-l> Howdy
<snap-l> Dad is home, resting comfortably
<snap-l> They were able to take the gall bladder out laproscopically. :)
<brousch> nice
<snap-l> Yeah, so should be a better healing road
<rick_h_> .yay!
<snap-l> Yeah, happy happy
<brousch> What's the right way to give javascript info from my request object in Django?
<rick_h_> in your template stick it in a variable
<brousch> Toss it into a javascript var in the template, or a hidden html field?
<brousch> That means js in my html template
<rick_h_> yea, you need some anyway.
<rick_h_> https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/blob/develop/bookie/templates/bmark/recent.mako#L16
<brousch> I hate compromises
<rick_h_> well, not really a way around this
<rick_h_> at some point you need the JS to be in your HTML on your page
<rick_h_> you can either print it in the template or include it as a seperate file
<rick_h_> if you want to have this data be a rendered JS file through a django view then just do it via an API call on page load
<brousch> This seems spiffy http://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-jsonify/0.2.1
<rick_h_> whatever floats your boat
<rick_h_> it's just doing a json dump froma call and then turning that into escaped json so you can <javascript src='/my/api/call'>
<brousch> Oh, django already has a serializer
<brousch> Yeah, doing the conversion in view instead of template
<rick_h_> but you're making another http request and using two view calls vs one
<rick_h_> if you need to then all for it. Bookie has a ton of api calls that just dump json out
<rick_h_> but sometimes you just put the json/data in your template and go
<brousch> I'm not going with api
<brousch> Just serializing the queryset in the view and passing it to the template
<brousch> Saves a lot of code in the template
<rick_h_> yea
<brousch> Thanks
<cougar49> hello michiganers
<snap-l> howdy.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-06
<snap-l> Morning
<rick_h_> morn
<snap-l> Having fun yet?
<rick_h_> no
<rick_h_> h8 buildout
<rick_h_> and damn pip for not doing proper offline installs still
<rick_h_> and ugh head cold
<rick_h_> but other than that...party!!!!!
<snap-l> "Buildout is an exceedingly civilized way to develop an app." --Jacob Kaplan-Moss, creator of Django
<snap-l> ^ There's your problem
<snap-l> "Even if you are not planning on writing any custom code, the buildout approach is an easy way to install Plone in a robust, well-tested manner." --Martin Aspeli, Plone core developer.
<snap-l> ^ And another. ;)
<snap-l> Ugh, this tutorial doesn't make me a fan
<snap-l> http://www.buildout.org/docs/tutorial.html
<snap-l> It's like they stopped working on it after 2009
<rick_h_> yea, started back up recently in 2012 because of py3
<rick_h_> but the docs/etc still suck
 * snap-l scrolls down to the (c) date and notices he's not far off
<snap-l> Not the best place to start with a head cold.
<rick_h_> come on weekedn!
<snap-l> cranky + cranky = cranky
<rick_h_> err end
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> something like that.
<rick_h_> mitechie math
<snap-l> cranky + cranky = cranky^2
<snap-l> Also, <3 it when I find out about an auto process that is launching next week the week beforehand
<snap-l> Granted, it should have been a week and a half had I not taken yesterday off
<snap-l> but as is the custom, the devil is in the details
<snap-l> Get files from this server, do something, and then put them on the customer server
<rick_h_> ugh
<rick_h_> yea, testing, what surprises await
<snap-l> Although today's Dilbert Calendar is strangely serindipitous
<rick_h_> hah
<snap-l> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2009-12-07/
<rick_h_> gah using svn!!!
<snap-l> It just gets better as time progresses, no?
<brousch> rick_h_: How do you find these crazy projects?
<rick_h_> we're using xapian and some library that's not been updated in March and last release was 21010
<brousch> Violent Python: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1597499579/
<snap-l> Love the title
<snap-l> nice! Orange Squeeze updated!
<snap-l> Supports downloading tracks
<jrwren> rick_h_: you played with thoonk yet?
<rick_h_> not at all
<rick_h_> haven't even heard of it that I can recall
<jrwren> looks interesting.
<jrwren> AMQ like implemented as a DFA on Redis
<rick_h_> yea, we're using redis for some queue stuff
<rick_h_> celery works ootb with redis as well
<rick_h_> but not used anything like this to wrap it
<jrwren> interesting.
<rick_h_> yea, makes for a nice queue because it's in memory it's fast, but persistant and you can inspect the queue unlike rabbitmq
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-07
<greg-g> people who pre-flush toilets/urinals confuse and annoy me
<rick_h_> lol
<brousch> Spiders
<brousch> They might be lurking in there
<snap-l> greg-g: Fate Core ( a very cool Fudge-variant) just hit their stretch goal to make the released rules CC-licensed.
<snap-l> They're shooting for just CC-BY so it doesn't enforce share-alike
<greg-g> snap-l: cool
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> yes
<brousch> Damn google and their new community stuff
<brousch> Now I have pages and communities to tend
<rick_h_> ugh, this new pricing for google apps for your domwin is going to suck
<brousch> Ut oh, I haven't seen that
<rick_h_> couple of posts on HN about google apps stopping free signups and only one user on the 'free' tier
<brousch> I don't think I use it for anything right now
<brousch> Work already pays
<rick_h_> Ah, I use it for my wife and I and our personal stuff, few other times when I needed an email setup for a domain I owned
<brousch> In the past I used it for GRPUG
<brousch> outtie
<snap-l> GOod morning
<rick_h_> morn
<snap-l> rick_h_: How much for the domains pricing?
<snap-l> apps for domains, rather
<rick_h_> $50/user/yr
<rick_h_> I just need to close down some I don't really use
<snap-l> That's not outrageous, but it's $100 you probably didn't want to spend. :)
<rick_h_> like I think I setup one for lococast
<snap-l> Ah, didn't know that
<rick_h_> right, I'll spend #100 for my wife and I, but I setup an account for my brother he never logged into
<rick_h_> and I setup for a few other domains so they had an email addy and forarded them to my personal email
<snap-l> Yeah, those are cheaper to just have mail forwarders
<snap-l> I think most domain registrars will do that.
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> it's all good, just going to have to clean house before I get a $400 bill from google
<brousch> It looks like dumped all of mine except work about 6 months ago, so I'm all set
<rick_h_> well :P to you
<brousch> muahahaha
<brousch> Hm, I think you can use a Google+ Page to create a community
<brousch> snap-l: When you get a few minutes, see if you can switch to the ubuntu-mi page and then create the ubuntu-mi community as the page
<rick_h_> so wtf does a 'community' get me?
<rick_h_> I'm being spammed all day with it
<rick_h_> there, created
<rick_h_> heh, it needs some love from snap-l though to get the image and such
<brousch> So for an existing group, it looks like you should use the page to create the community
<snap-l> I can't create communities from a page
<rick_h_> I did, on the left side
<rick_h_> there's a new 'community' thing next to photos, etc
<brousch> The creator is the owner. If you make it as your personal profile you become th owner
<brousch> Ah, but you can promote members to owners, good
<brousch> So since I am an owner of the ubuntu-mi page, I can now edit the ubuntu-mi community rick_h_ created
<snap-l> I created one too.
<snap-l> That's weird, it didn't send me an invite
<snap-l> OK< I deleted RIck's community, and substituted my own. ;)
<rick_h_> oh fine then
<snap-l> Yeah, I suck
<brousch> Heh.I was trying to add the logo to rick_h_'s and it was erroring
<_stink_> rick_h_: according to http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/ , existing users of google apps won't see a change.  did you see anything else that makes you think you'll get a bill suddenly?
 * brousch quickly signs up his 20 domains
<rick_h_> _stink_: ah no, I just assumed end of year I'd have to straighten up for next year
<rick_h_> _stink_: you doc reading person you :P
<_stink_> hehe
<_stink_> well you got me spooked, of course
<_stink_> imagining telling my mom to abandon her email address, yikes
<rick_h_> heh, well you'd just host it elsewhere and migrate the email over
<rick_h_> the address wouldn't change
<_stink_> well, she has like two others
<_stink_> so i nthis case
<_stink_> i *would* tell her to abandon it.
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> I swear, 6 ping pong balls, and Pixel would be golden
<rick_h_> snap-l: lol that reads strange on twitter
<rick_h_> careful with that auto blog->twitter feed
<snap-l> Yeah, I think I might turn that off
<snap-l> it works better on identi.ca
<brousch> I used to do that, but the automated posts looked stupid so I stopped
<snap-l> jcastro_: Dude, if Metallica became a cover band, I would be OK with that
<jcastro_> heh
 * snap-l is listening to Garage Inc.
<jcastro_> yeah!
<jcastro_> mercyful fate coverband
<jcastro_> I would be ok with that
<snap-l> Second disc, though
<jcastro_> http://www.invisibleoranges.com/2011/01/metallica-and-justice-for-all-just-the-bass/
<jcastro_> fyi found the isolated bass lines
<snap-l> Ah, cool
<jjesse> man i'm soo not looking forward to flying w/ completely blocked sinuses
<jjesse> the change in pressure might cause my head to explode
<rick_h_> ugh, last time I did that it took 2 days for my head to decompress. That was the most painful ear popping ever
<rick_h_> ...but I'm sure it'll be peachy for you...my bad :P
<jjesse> lol
<snap-l> heh
<jcastro_> snap-l: man, sadness is listening to the proper tracks, knowing I've been playing horrible transcriptions of what is really the rhythmb guitar for these songs.
<jcastro_> now I listen to the real tracks and the real bass line is totally different
<snap-l> jcastro_: Yeah, I've had the same thing with ghost notes and Neil Peart's drum tracks
<snap-l> Watching him play has been rather revealing.
<snap-l> and those are good recordings. ;)
<jrwren> ouch https://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<brousch> rick_h_ is tracking my web searches?!
<jrwren> yup. he is a spy. Harding, Rick harding, 007.
<rick_h_> yep...I know what you...oh right you don't use unity/dash so nope
<jrwren> that is an octal literal
<rick_h_> 003 thank you very much. Much better number than 007
<jrwren> dash? like /usr/bin/dash?
<rick_h_> no, unity dash
<jrwren> err, /bin/dash rather. ok, whew. everything in the default posix shell would be pretty bad.
<rick_h_> that thingy that comes up when you press Mod4 for those default unity users
<rick_h_> :P
<brousch> Kubuntu will keep your prying eyes out of my fetishes
<rick_h_> that's next. Hook into your locate/find commands
<jrwren> mod4? is that the ubuntu key on my system76?
<rick_h_> should be
<rick_h_> meta, mod4, 'windows key'
<jrwren> meta is different though, because ESC is usually meta.
<jrwren> and ALT if you have the right TERM
<rick_h_> well, 2 our of 3 ain't bad
<jrwren> I think someone submitted a patch for find that makes it search inet
<jrwren> i do question motive behind the inet search integration
<jrwren> although I certainly don't agree with rms.
<jrwren> Oh Snap http://sfy.co/bBpu #storify
<brousch> I like jcastro_'s reply
<jrwren> which?
<jrwren> snap-l: ever listen to Balanescu Quartet ?
<brousch> On the link you just posted
<snap-l> Yeah, I love the "OMG, you have a sliver in your hand. Yeah, how's that wood plank up your ass doing?"
<snap-l> jrwren: Not yet.
<jrwren> OSX doesn't send my info anywhere. i can confirm this by sniffing packets.
<jrwren> in this sense, OSX respects my privacy more than ubuntu ootb.
<snap-l> It just doesn't respect your privacy once you start using it. ;)
<snap-l> But yes, point taken.
<jrwren> i don't see how it does not respect my privacy once I start using it.
<jrwren> Now once I login to icloud... yup, all my data uploaded to them.
<snap-l> iTunes recommendations
<jrwren> that assumes I use itunes.
<jrwren> and that is also an excellent point.
<snap-l> If you're on a Mac and not using iTunes, you have more willpower than most
<jrwren> i only use itunes ot sync my phone.
<jrwren> i use squeeze to listen to music.
<jrwren> I'm listening via squeeze right now :)
<snap-l> Me too
<jrwren> really great Leonard Cohen track.
<snap-l> and publishing to Last.fm
<jrwren> same
<snap-l> I hate it when I discount an album just because the description doesn't say "metal"
<snap-l> http://magnatune.com/artists/breaker
<snap-l> I should know better
<snap-l> Reminds me a lot of Die So Fluid
<snap-l> with a little more grunge
<rick_h_> wow http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/07/dropbox-guido-van-rossum-python/
<jrwren> nice
<brousch> whoa
<widox> you gotta wonder what he's going to say about their existing code when he joins Dropbox
<brousch> Makes me a bit more nervous about using Google App Engine
<rick_h_> he got sick of you asking him for newer python on GAE and just quit
<brousch> heh
<brousch> they do move slow
<brousch> I actually don't have anything running on GAE right now
<brousch> Django pulled me away
<jrwren> he has seen dropboxes code.
<rick_h_> yea, I'm guessing he's gotten to see whatever he wants before signing
<jrwren> no no.
<jrwren> i mean years ago.
<jrwren> he helped dropbox with some of their obfuscation stuff
<jrwren> because yes, db is python, but they also don't want to just ship .py or .pyc
<rick_h_> ah
<jcastro_> yeah it like downloads itself on installation
<jcastro_> and it's python but it's not like you can browse .dropbox-dist and check out the client
<jrwren> would be sweet to use pypy to prejit x86 instructions and then ship that
<jcastro_> haham hey greg-g, around?
<greg-g> jcastro_: kinda, calling att now
<jcastro_> http://i.imgur.com/5Ufm9.jpg
<jcastro_> greg-g: I couldn't help it but think of AA
<greg-g> hah, nice
<jrwren> i'm over here fucking raging at autotools.
<jrwren> i can feel my blood pressure rising.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-08
<snap-l> jcastro_: Hahahaha
<painbank> any suggestions for burning DVDs to a media server for streaming to a PS3?
<jrwren> suggestions?  does don't count? :)
<painbank> haha, I suppose.
<snap-l> GOod morning
<jrwren> good morning
<rick_h_> ugh *cough cough*
<snap-l> Apparently I screwerd up my Rubik's cube
<snap-l>  <3 LMMS
<snap-l> Creating a little something for an upcoming episode.
<snap-l> Driving the cat and JoDee nuts. ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-09
<snap-l> Apparently Halestorm is playing in Royal Oak ronight
<snap-l> Just watched a video of theirs. First thing I thought was "female-fronted Nickelback"
<snap-l> Can guarantee they'll get the nod at the grammys this year.
<tony-smlr> Sunday Morning Linux Review is Live http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB0VMOf9Kw53CMh9bl4X5nA?v=i2ofWJBHb2Q
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> rick_h_: Netflix and Disney partnered after 2016
<snap-l> http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/12/disney-anoints-netflix-as-its-exclusive-distributor-starting-in-2016/
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, posted that a few days ago. Very happy
<brousch> We were looking for new tree topper this morning. I want a weeping angel
<brousch> I want to hook it up with a camera and simplecv. When you're not looking at it, it turns to face you
<_stink_> haha
<_stink_> holy crap, someone made opencv easier??
<_stink_> this made my day
<brousch> You need to get out to meetings more :P
<brousch> He is from Ann Arbor, rick_h_'s cousin in law or something
<_stink_> srsly
<snap-l> Yeah, Nate is pretty awesome.
<snap-l> http://edmundwelles.bandcamp.com/track/hallowed-be-thy-name
<snap-l> jcastro_: ^^
<snap-l> http://hackaday.com/2012/12/09/160-mac-minis-one-rack/
<snap-l> There's just something wrong about that
<brousch> I guess when you're locked in you have to make due
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-02
<jrwren> when did qemu-system get -curses? this is SWEET
<cmaloney> Didn't know it did. That's sweet.
<cmaloney> We'll be starting the meeting in 10 minutes
<cmaloney> OK, we're going to start the meeting
<cmaloney> hopefully everyone brought their meeting pants
<cmaloney> If not you can buy some at the gift shop.
<cmaloney> Here's the link to the meeting notice along with the agenda
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/522/detail/
<cmaloney> Only one item on the agenda so if there's something else you'd like to talk about please let me know during the meeting
<cmaloney> and that item is: We're verified until 2015
<cmaloney> Which is good news in some ways and a little curious in other ways.
<waldo323__> This is psuedo waldo... James is driving but we r here
<jjesse> yay?
<rick_h_> heh
<cmaloney> I'd let our approval (now verification) expire because frankly I didn't think we were doing enough.
<cmaloney> Hi not_waldo. ;) (Hi Sarah)
<cmaloney> But I got a note that we should still try for the verification
<waldo323__> Hi!
<cmaloney> So, I figured "why not?" and submitted the laziest application I could think of
<cmaloney> with links to our loco directory page as much as I could
<cmaloney> and apparently they loved it.
<cmaloney> I think some of it was the Ubuntu Hour / Coffee House coder pairings.
<cmaloney> and the fact that we're using the loco directory.
<cmaloney> Which leads me to believe that not a lot of groups are using it.
<cmaloney> So yay us for doing what we thought we were supposed to do because it's more than some groups are doing.
<cmaloney> So yay?
<jrwren> yay!
<cmaloney> I'd encourage anyone who hasn't checked out the loco directory to do so. It's actually pretty neat.
<cmaloney> Also on a related note: There's some movement afoot in the Ohio Loco to rejuvinate things
<waldo323__> So can we get some swag for chc? Says James
<cmaloney> and since we're sitting on top of Ohio I think they'll be pinging us for some help.
<cmaloney> waldo323__: I don't know. Seems swag is tight
<cmaloney> I think they're looking for conferences and such
<cmaloney> so perhaps Penguicon?
<cmaloney> I'll ask.
 * cmaloney writes that down
<jjesse> so cmaloney question why is michigan listed under "team w/o a country" on the loco portal
<waldo323__> As tech track head James would like to know if we can get some speakers for Pcon as well?
<cmaloney> jjesse: Because we don't have a physical address.
<cmaloney> That's all
<jjesse> `oh
<cmaloney> At least that's my understanding.
<cmaloney> Or are you looking at the events stuff?
<cmaloney> Huh, that's strange.
<cmaloney> I'll file a bug for that.
<cmaloney> The events showed up weird because I said they were under Google Hangouts.
<cmaloney> and it couldn't cope with that.
 * cmaloney checks something quickly.
<cmaloney> Wow, that's nice. They lost all of our information.
<cmaloney> That's quite a bug.
<cmaloney> Ah, I know why.
<cmaloney> Our team name changed.
<cmaloney> We were ubuntu-michigan
<cmaloney> now we're ubuntu-us-mi.
<cmaloney> Looks like our data didn't get copied.
<cmaloney> I'll put in a bug to get that copied and moved.
<jjesse> oh ok
<cmaloney> That was part of our verification.
<cmaloney> So now we need to be ubuntu-us-mi
<cmaloney> which we are, but now it's official.
<cmaloney> yadda yadda.
<cmaloney> Perils of being an older team. :)
<cmaloney> Any questions about the verification?
<jrwren> so we weren't, but we are again?
<cmaloney> That's the short of it.
<cmaloney> Speaking of which: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/category/local-teams/ubuntu-michigan
<cmaloney> We have a forum. It's awesome. Check it out and such.
<cmaloney> Make jcastro happy even though he no longer hangs out here.
<cmaloney> I'll be checking in there from time to time.
<cmaloney> Any other questions or concerns or meeting topics?
<cmaloney> I think we'll keep this time into the new year (first sunday, 9pm)
<waldo323__> Not at this time
<cmaloney> So I'll create meeting notices for those.
<waldo323__> Meaning no questions.... But this time 9pm Sundays works ;)
<cmaloney> YEah, no worries. ;)
<cmaloney> OK, with that we can call this meeting done for now.
<cmaloney> Thanks everyone!
<jrwren> did anyone other than smoser and jcastro and rick_h_ participate in uds?
<cmaloney> Not sure.
<rick_h_> http://www.amazon.com/b?ref_=tsm_1_tw_s_amzn_mx3eqp&node=8037720011 heh
<rick_h_> the new moving decision will be "Where can I move to get google fiber, AMZ air drop, and not be near my in-laws
<waldo323__> Thanks cmaloney
<cmaloney> waldo323__: Thank you for attending. :)
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> yes
 * smoser thanks jrwren for participating
<cmaloney> Good morning
<ColonelPanic001> 'morning
<ColonelPanic001> crap, cmaloney emailed me back. Better go put a reminder to answer him in a few weeks.
<cmaloney> hah
<ColonelPanic001> installing that app you linked to
<ColonelPanic001> I'm really not picky - whatever you find better (you seem to have looked into it more already) is fine with me
<cmaloney> yeah whichever is easier is fine with me.
<cmaloney> though I like BWGo, but I wish it made an attempt at scoring
<cmaloney> or more accurately I don't know how to get it to start scoring.
<ColonelPanic001> <beavis> heh, heh. I wish I could score.
<brousch> Playing Go on Android?
<cmaloney> Yeah
<brousch> I think that's one of the apps on my to-do list since there was nothing good last time I checked
<cmaloney> Check out BW-Go
<ColonelPanic001> but add scoring
<cmaloney> Actually it has some sccoring but I don't understand how to trigger past dead stone marking
<ColonelPanic001> bw-go is supposedly connecting to DGS. Has been for a whie...
<ColonelPanic001> ah
<brousch> Not BW-GnuGo?
<cmaloney> That's a plugin for BW-Go
<cmaloney> it'll support GnuGo
<brousch> ah
<ColonelPanic001> there it goes
<ColonelPanic001> game accepted, moved, etc
<cmaloney> Played and such. :)
<greg-g> g'morn
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> OK, What The Fuckity Fuck Fuck Fuck: http://pic.dhe.ibm.com/infocenter/wsdatap/v6r0m0/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.ibm.dp.xb.doc%2Fjson_jsonx.html
<greg-g> yeah, that's quite the horrible url
<jrwren> hahaha, jsonx
<jrwren> now you can use an evented reader. PERFORMANCE!!!
<cmaloney> SOAP ALL THE THINGS!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-03
<rick_h_> I might have 3 monitors for sale wow.../me wants http://dcse.dell.com/us/en/gen/peripherals/dell-up2414q/pd.aspx?refid=dell-up2414q&s=gen
<rick_h_> and right at the edge of what this video card will do. It'll go up to 4096x2160
<brousch10> rick_h_: You would have to have it as close to your face as a tablet screen. I think the Seiki 39" 4k makes more sense as a desktop monitor
<rick_h_> brousch: why do you say that?
<brousch> The tiny pixels will be wasted 2ft from your face
<brousch> "Retina" screens work because they are 1ft from your eyes, so the tiny pixels make a difference
<rick_h_> I'm not sure it's wasted. It's 180dpi vs the 300+ of the smaller screens
<rick_h_> and at 24" it's a chunk larger than my 21" 1920 now which isn't high res enouogh
<rick_h_> I'm sure a mix of the higher res + larger fonts would make for something nice.
<rick_h_> I've been dying to move past these stupid HD screens for years now
<rick_h_> it's why I run 21" HD screens (20.5) as it's about as small as you can go with that res
<brousch> Is it really only 180dpi?
<brousch> That's lower than I thought
<rick_h_> brousch: yea, 183.58 per http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<rick_h_> I'm with you that there will be things I'll want to make larger, but not sold it'll not provide a chunk of useful real estate
<rick_h_> then again, I've not sat in front of one so I could be wrong
<rick_h_> I'll have to chat with waf and see how his awesomeWM experience went with that macbook
<brousch> 3840x2560 @ 20 Panasonic Toughpad 4K UT-MB4
<brousch> d00d
<brousch> That may be exactly what I've been looking for to replace printed blueprints
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Oh geez
<cmaloney> Hey, it has a USB3 hub
<cmaloney> because nothing is better than having shit hanging from your monitor
<brousch> It's useful when your computer is hidden away
<cmaloney> Yeah, completley out if sight
<cmaloney> including the monitor
<cmaloney> because blergh
<jrwren> i love having USB on my monitor. I plug in the thunderbolt and hte USB drive is available :p
<rick_h_> yea, I have usb on all three of mine. Makes for nice things like places to plug in usb drives on top of the desk, camera, etc
<cmaloney> I dunno. I'm a cable snob. The less I see cables the happier I am. :)
<rick_h_> monitors hide the cables behind them
<trevlar> quick python question.. is this ok to do? https://gist.github.com/fitztrev/7769867
<brousch> Define 'ok'
<brousch> Does it work?
<trevlar> yeah it works. just don't know if it's the right way. it's for a weechat plugin that'll notify me on my desktop if I get a message. but if the message is 'hey trevlar, f you"; rm -rf /'
<trevlar> then I want to make sure it's ok :)
<rick_h_> I'd rip off the code in http://docs.python.org/dev/library/shlex.html#shlex.quote since it's in 3.3
<rick_h_> or looks like a hidden pipes.quote based on http://bugs.python.org/issue9723]
<rick_h_> minux the ]
<rick_h_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4748344/whats-the-reverse-of-shlex-split
<jrwren> trevlar: if it works, it is fine.  now do it without forking would be my preference.
<cmaloney> -https://twitter.com/photonstorm/status/407872769557553152
<jrwren> that means no shlexx too :)
<jrwren> OMG, i've seen that unicode thing a dozen times now! its annoying! :)
<cmaloney> jrwren: Sorry, it's the first I've seen it
 * cmaloney makes sure to post it at least 100 tomes more.
<cmaloney> times more, even
<jrwren> cmaloney: i'm also annoyed because its a "duh" imo. We actually did C# hacks with that feature 5+ yrs ago.
<cmaloney> jrwren: I see
<jrwren> spaces in member names by using a unicode whitespace.
<jrwren> etc, etc
<cmaloney> please line up against the wall
<jrwren> so been tehre done that makes a joke less funny :(
<cmaloney> You'll hear a loud bang and a sharp stinging sensation
<rick_h_> jrwren: why no forking on a single user irc notifier?
<jrwren> oh, i'm sure a fork in this case is fine. I simply prefer not to fork in general.
<rick_h_> ah ok
<cmaloney> He's more of a spooner. ;)
<jrwren> Plus, I find a learn a lot of good things and good techniques about my language and environment by choosing this.
 * cmaloney sends myself to the principals office.
<trevlar> rick_h_: ok thanks
<trevlar> jrwren: meaning popen instead of system?
<rick_h_> trevlar: np, just seemed like a problem that must have been solved as it's just an escaping problem.
<jrwren> trevlar: no, popen still forks.
<jrwren> trevlar: i mean walk the dir tree yourself and call os.unlink yourself
<jrwren> trevlar: http://bytes.com/topic/python/answers/729141-os-walk-recursive-deletion
<jrwren> trevlar: much easier to read: http://code.activestate.com/recipes/552732-remove-directories-recursively/
<rick_h_> jrwren: the point isn't to do the rm, it's to prevent it
<rick_h_> jrwren: he wants to make sure none of us can say "hey trevlar watch this;" rm -rf /"
<cmaloney> Preventing XSS
<rick_h_> and his irc little notifier will start bombing his system
<jrwren> oh, apparently I completely misunderstood his code.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Yeah, I didn't catch the purpose initially
<rick_h_> at least now I get why you metioned forking
<jrwren> but you really want to call terminal-notifier ?
<jrwren> and NOW i see why rick_h_ mentioned shlex.
<rick_h_> jrwren: :)
<cmaloney> This reminds me of having to calmly tell someone why it was a bad idea for him to automatically open URLs in IRC.
<jrwren> i'm not sure i would shlex it, because I think shlex would work around the semicolon.
<rick_h_> and eventually the streams come untagnled
<trevlar> jrwren: yeah.. I looked at pync but it's just a wrapper for terminal-notifier anyway
<jrwren> i'd just split on space and pass that as argv to execve
<trevlar> ok thanks guys. worked my way through those links and tried out a few solutions
<jrwren> hopefully you ignored everything I said
<jrwren> which is never a bad idea.
<trevlar> only downside is that mavericks has me on python 2.7.5
<rick_h_> trevlar: right, but the pipes thing shouold be in py2
<rick_h_> and pipes.quote was ported to the shelex thing
<rick_h_> so I'd guess api is close if not the same
<trevlar> rick_h_: ok so where do I go from here? https://gist.github.com/fitztrev/7769867
<brousch> mavwha?
<trevlar> oh I think I got it.. https://gist.github.com/fitztrev/7769867
<rick_h_> trevlar: commented. Basically you can grab the exit code of the os.system call and check it's return code for things to make pretty messages
<rick_h_> but yea, the "" around the thing caused issues.
<trevlar> rick_h_: cool
<trevlar> thanks for the help. really appreciate it
<jrwren> trevlar: what is wrong with 2.7.5?
<trevlar> jrwren: some of the shlex things I was trying weren't working
<trevlar> rick_h_: you left a comment on my gist?
<rick_h_> trevlar: yea
<trevlar> rick_h_: oh I don't see it
<rick_h_> hmm, must not have hit submit or something
<rick_h_> trevlar: tried again? https://gist.github.com/fitztrev/7769867
<jcastro> angular.js tomorrow at AACS if people want to make the trip
<rick_h_> bah, would be cool to come out. CHC day though
<brousch> Move CHC to AA
<rick_h_> you move your meetings to lansing
<jcastro> BUY A HOUSE IN AA RICK
<rick_h_> it's 1.5hr for me to get to downtown AA
<rick_h_> jcastro: heh, it is outside my wife's no compete zone for her practice :P
<jcastro> does that mean she can or cannot practice here?
<rick_h_> she can
<rick_h_> she can't leave her work and practice within 15mi of her current place
<jcastro> oh excellent
<jcastro> make that happen
<jcastro> uproot your entire life pls.
<rick_h_> will do, someone just needs to pay down our house to current levels. A kickstarter of about 80K ought to do it
<brousch> Heh, what's up with Adobe? http://www.businessinsider.com/the-jungle-largest-homeless-camp-in-us-2013-8#welcome-to-the-jungle-the-largest-homeless-camp-in-the-silicon-valley-and-continental-united-states-1
<jrwren> there is a CHC AA already
<greg-g> jrwren: is it still going?
<cmaloney> We just need to invent reliable matter transport
<greg-g> the only people I knew that went to it were in my grad program, who are gone
<cmaloney> teleportation
<cmaloney> I seem meeting notices for the AA CHC from time to time
<greg-g> cool
<cmaloney> So first order of business would be to break the laws of physics.
<cmaloney> Should be an afternoon at best.
<cmaloney> I'll get JoDee right on that.
<jrwren> teleportation
<greg-g> if she can't do that, what good is she?
<cmaloney> "Hey honey? When you get a chance would you break the laws of physics so I can meet up in Ann Arbor?"
<cmaloney> "kthxbai"
<cmaloney> Actually I think we shouldn't do that because rick_h_ would be teleporting to Portland all the damn time
<cmaloney> nevermind.
 * cmaloney scratches that off the todo list.
<rick_h_> bah, I never get to do anything fun
<cmaloney> Nope.
<cmaloney> We're clean out of fun. All we have is pain and suffering and misery.
<greg-g> stupid celery making perfectly good chicken noodle soup taste like crap
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> I think some folks don't understand that there is such a thing as too much celery.
<greg-g> and that much is >0.
<cmaloney> I like it in moderation
<rick_h_> greg-g: https://twitter.com/sontek/status/407948351364005888
<cmaloney> but the theory that celery can bulk up chicken noodle soup without adversely affecting it is sorely mistaken
<cmaloney> At least it's scripted.
<rick_h_> I keep thinking there's a t-shirt in there somewhere
<rick_h_> and maybe even a release mgr conference :)
<greg-g> rick_h_: :)
<greg-g> our rollback, luckily, is just "re-point that symlink back over there"
<greg-g> (basically)
<rick_h_> well, crossed 200th user with a bookmark in the system woot! https://bmark.us/dashboard
<greg-g> rick_h_: nice
<cmaloney> w00t
<cmaloney> I think it's a spam link
<rick_h_> yea, noticed that. So it's not 100% blatant enough for me to pull.
<cmaloney> congratulations. :)
<rick_h_> so the guy works for an SEO company, he linked a few pages.
<rick_h_> Queue position: 22 of 74 for the FF extension...go go go
<cmaloney> I thought they learned that SEO link-spamming pushed the link down in Google Results.
<brousch> rick_h_: You know you've really made it when spammers start using your system
<rick_h_> brousch: yea, killed a couple of accounts
<brousch> You're legit now!
<rick_h_> new my metric is all of the links on the front page are from the same day
<rick_h_> my new metric that is
<rick_h_> hopefully we can get the FF users coming in and going crazy
<brousch> Interesting. After 1-2 years of using touch screens instead of touchpads, touchpads have become annoying and tedious
<rick_h_> touchpads have always been fail
<brousch> I liked them better than the nipple on Apple
<brousch> Actually I'm not using Apple, so that could still be the case
<brousch> This Win8 laptop came with a big touchpad
<brousch> On a big screen a touchpad is just so slow and imprecise to go across the screen
<cmaloney> The meetings will continue until productivity increases.
<brousch> The meetings should become more frequent until productivity increases
<brousch> Obviously the current level of meeting frequency is inadequate
<rick_h_> jcastro: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57614300-94/motorola-delays-moto-x-cyber-monday-deal-after-site-crash/ $349 motox
<rick_h_> that's getting down there nice
<rick_h_> especially as I htink it's better than the N5
<greg-g> fucking cnet with their stupid internal links
<greg-g> also, why doesn't the motorola page on the moto x include tech specs? it does for the moto g.
 * greg-g grumbles too much
<rick_h_> hah, this is great http://r.bmark.us/u/6e5cadc2f95457
<greg-g> cmaloney: I didn't realize this: "There is a lock on new devices coming to Ting. They need to be on the market for at least 12 months prior to BYOD." -- @tinghelp
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-04
<rick_h_> waf: widox https://plus.google.com/116120911388966791792/posts/Qm6tkbgyj9f
<rick_h_> greg-g: if you get a chance, appreciate it if you could check the preference in the bookie FF extension to auto update. And see if it updates to 0.1a9
<greg-g> I think I've had it on?
<greg-g> last update on the 27th
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, but it wouldn't auto update. It should show a version of 0.1a9 now
<rick_h_> greg-g: hmm, but yea shows last updated 11/26
<rick_h_> greg-g: so if you're already updated then nvm
<greg-g> http://i.imgur.com/Okz5ZXO.png
<rick_h_> greg-g: ok, so yea, one rev behind
 * greg-g nods
<rick_h_> if you go to the top of the add-on window there's a drop down and you can pick 'check for updates'
<rick_h_> next to the search box
<greg-g> ah, I was lookign for that!
<greg-g> tada! autoupdated
<greg-g> a9 is now there
<rick_h_> woot!
<rick_h_> yay for prelim review getting through finally!
<rick_h_> hopefully now it'll start auto updating
<greg-g> :) weee
<greg-g> I hate this crap: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Diversity_Conference_2013_summary_drawings_-_day_1_part_1.jpg
<greg-g> not diversity, the stupid "visual documentation" trend
<greg-g> stupid stupid stupid
<greg-g> less information, but with effing colors
<widox> rick_h_: yay
<widox> it has a fancy screenshot and extra description junk now too
<rick_h_> yea, should update those
<widox> huh, so after it updated, its not showing the widget anymore
<rick_h_> is it up top now?
<rick_h_> in nightly the widget is up top and there's no add-on bar
<widox> nope
<rick_h_> hmm, restart FF?
<widox> I've got v27.0a2
<rick_h_> add-on bar still visible?
<rick_h_> just empty now?
<widox> yeah, visible but empty
<widox> restart got it back. strange
<rick_h_> :(
<rick_h_> the thing even says on it that 'restart not required'
<widox> I didn't see anything in the browser console either
<widox> heh, yep
<cmaloney> greg-g: I blame Sprint for that nonsense.
<cmaloney> But that's some bullshit.
<cmaloney> https://ting.com/devices/buy/nexus5-sim
<cmaloney> This makes it better. :)
<cmaloney> ANd frankly I wouldn't buy any phone from Sprint and expect it to work with Ting at the moment
<brousch> Wow. I've been using tablets so much that I have 256MB of updates waiting on my laptop
<brousch> And I keep touching my screen :(
<greg-g> cmaloney: weee, I picked up a SB touch for $300 tonight (only say something if that's a good used price for a mint condition unit, don't say anything if not)
<cmaloney> greg-g: That's awesome!
<cmaloney> I love the SB Touch
<cmaloney> It's just an expensive device all around
<cmaloney> Morning
<jrwren> great morning
<cmaloney> hey hey, now let's not get crazy here.
<brousch> Who wants some free cholesterol? Apparently I have too much
<cmaloney> brousch: Ugh
<jrwren> brousch: stop eating all that sugar!
<cmaloney> Is there a connection between the two?
<brousch> My blood sugar is actually good. I keep an eye on that because diabeetus runs in my family
<rick_h__> jrwren: I can't help but feel that the blog post you linked on the conference talks is a bunch of sour grapes
<jrwren> do you know justin?
<rick_h__> jrwren: lightly, met him at a conference at detroit
<rick_h__> jrwren: and follow him, we know some common folks
<jrwren> I've also never heard of it happening in the python community.
<jrwren> in the .NET community, it is rampant.
<jrwren> more sycophants IMO
<rick_h__> sure, but I'm missing the issue. Conference organizers want to put on a show, they need headliners. People that others will pay to come see.
<rick_h__> People who's opinion nearly everyone respects and are leaders in the community
<rick_h__> wtf is wrong with inviting them out personally?
<rick_h__> if you want an even shot at things, go to unconferences
<rick_h__> it's what they're about. All topic, no name
<rick_h__> It reads whiny and doesn't acklowedge the issues facing a conference organizer at all. Guess what, lifes more than just being fair and from your pont of view. That blog post reads really annoyingly to me.
<rick_h__> I can't help but think of Transformers whenever I see their logo https://twitter.com/GetBarley/status/408271186125418496
<jrwren> you are right.
<jrwren> I think they key is the difference between an academic conference and a corporate sponsored professional conference
<jrwren> justin seems to be looking for a more academic conference.
<cmaloney> "Error establishing a database connection" is one of the reasons I hate shared hosting
<rick_h__> jrwren: yea, even then an academic conference has the leaders of the field. The professors at the major research university on the topic, etc.
<rick_h__> jrwren: but yea, sorry I'll calm down. :)
<rick_h__> in the end, transparency isn't a bad thing
<rick_h__> and maybe I jump to conclusions as I see his desire to get  in front of conferences as a suble marketing ploy for his business
<greg-g> cmaloney: yeah, it works well, and I like the interface :)
<cmaloney> greg-g: Awesome.
<cmaloney> LMK if you have any questions about it.
<greg-g> cmaloney: none so far..... welll
<greg-g> cmaloney: adding favorites seems to be hard
<cmaloney> Yeah, it's not particularly intuitive.
<greg-g> specifically, favorite net radio stations
<cmaloney> I usually use favorites for radio stations
<cmaloney> Here's how I do it.
<cmaloney> 1) Find the URL
<cmaloney> (or alternately use the radio search)
<cmaloney> greg-g: Note: I use the web interface more than most. :)
<cmaloney> so I just mouse over the station and hit the [heart] button.
<cmaloney> brb
 * greg-g nods
<cmaloney> back
<cmaloney> greg-g: Nice thing too is you can set it to automatically scrobble to last.fm. :)
<cmaloney> or libre.fm if you're OK with mucking with your hosts file
<greg-g> cmaloney: oh... can I haxor its host file somehow?
<greg-g> ssh?
<greg-g> (I never did that for libre.fm, I'm a horrible neckbeard)
<cmaloney> You'd do that for the server
<cmaloney> but yeah, it has ssh capability.
<greg-g> ohhhhh, it goes through eg my Synology NAS that is hosting Squeezeserver (or whatever its called)
<cmaloney> right
<greg-g> huh
<cmaloney> And you can have multiple servers if you want
<cmaloney> but the sb clients can only use one server at a time (iirc)
<cmaloney> or rather "library". ;)
<greg-g> right
<greg-g> and the mysqueezbox.com acts as a 'server' er 'library' if I didn't have my own
<greg-g> , right?
<cmaloney> Yep
 * greg-g nods
<cmaloney> and it handles the proprietary plugins like SiriusXM, Pandora, etc.
<cmaloney> Though not sure if they have a local version of Pandora with the latest build
<greg-g> it was funny, the guy who sold it to me was like "let me know if you have any questions, I've played with it a lot" and I thought "nah, I'll just bug craig" :)
 * cmaloney doesn't use Pandora
<greg-g> oh, I should probably install that for Carrie, she uses that
<cmaloney> greg-g: Hah. No worries. I'm really thrilled with this thing
<greg-g> hah, this is awesome, I can see what they're listening to down there :)
<cmaloney> Almost to the point where I'm starting to think about hoarding hardware so I'll have it if it breaks.
<cmaloney> greg-g: yeah
<cmaloney> and you can change it
<cmaloney> and if you really get frisky you could have it use RFID to change the radio when you get close to it.
<cmaloney> Or play the Imperial March when you get home from work. ;)
<greg-g> hahaha
<cmaloney> But yeah, I use ssh tunnel with squeezelite for work
<cmaloney> and use squeezelite on my home desktop
<cmaloney> all controlled by the web interface
<cmaloney> ports you'll need to tunnel are 9000 and 3483
<cmaloney> Haven't figured out how to get the SSH tunnel to work with a mobile phone though
<rick_h__> juicessh supports tunnels on android
<cmaloney> Yeah, so does connectbot
<cmaloney> but not sure what machinations to do to get the squeezebox clients to "just see it" when it's behind the ssh tunnel
<cmaloney> it being the server
<greg-g> cmaloney: I have had the pandora plugin install on the server, according to the long list of checkboxes, but I don't see it on my web interface (haven't checked the touch, it's downstairs, and getting away from rowan for a second time in the morning is tough)... where would it be?
<cmaloney> May need to restart the server to make it work
<cmaloney> 7.8 seems to require a command-line restart
<cmaloney> 7.7.3 and prior would prompt to restart it.
<greg-g> cmaloney: so, it apparently was already installed on the server when I was futzing with it last week before I got the touch
<cmaloney> ah, ok
<greg-g> lemme see...
<greg-g> cmaloney: hmm, I added it (the pandora 'app') via mysb.com, activated it/logged in to pandora via the mysb.com interface, do I need to do anything like a 'force sync with mysb.com'?
<cmaloney> Shouldn't need to
<greg-g> I'll go check the touch in a bit... but it isn't showing up on the server web interface
 * greg-g goes back to real work, but this is sooo fun
<greg-g> ;)
<cmaloney> yeah, no kidding
<cmaloney> I think you need to activate it or some such nonsense.
<cmaloney> Oh, and it looks like you need to also set the player settings to have it show on the home menu rather than the apps menu
<cmaloney> ?
<greg-g> yeah, did that
<cmaloney> Hm. I did a few server restarts in the interim
<cmaloney> Oh lovely. It'll only work with hardwre players.
<cmaloney> Or you need to be a subscriber.
<greg-g> so, it'll work if I'm standing at the touch, but I can't control it via the web?
<cmaloney> No you should be able to control it via the web
 * greg-g restarts in a bit, when I know they aren't listening to it
<cmaloney> OK, here's what worked for me:
<cmaloney> installed plugin
<cmaloney> installed app on mysb
<cmaloney> did a few restarts, actiation code, changed my password
<cmaloney> and it seemed to work from that point
<greg-g> hehe
<cmaloney> though it only would play on my touch, not my squeezelite client
<greg-g> gotcha
<cmaloney> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/12/valve-joins-the-linux-foundation-ahead-of-steamos-launch/
<jcastro> what the hell
<jcastro> you can't CC license stuff on github?
<jcastro> not available from the list
<cmaloney> Is it software?
<rick_h__> yea, CC'ing software is generally a "there's better stuff for this out there"
<jcastro> no, it's presentations
<jcastro> but people put all sorts of stuff on there
<jrwren> 'cept for CC0
<jrwren> i love me some CC0 code
<greg-g> jcastro: what is stopping you from writing a LICENSE file?
<jrwren> and of course you can, there just isn't a selector for it on that github page. You can still commit a LICENSE and COPYING file
<greg-g> there's all kinds of non-FLOSS shit on github
<jrwren> what greg-g said
<jcastro> smoser, angular.js is the topic @ AACS tonight
<jcastro> greg-g, yeah I am just LAZY
<greg-g> well, I'm GLAD they don't allow CC license in their easy gui wizard thing
<greg-g> then we'd see too much CC-BY-NC shit on there labeled "open source" when it isn't
 * greg-g grumbles
<jcastro> yeah, now that I think about it
<greg-g> or, shudder, -ND
<greg-g> like, wtf?!
<greg-g> jcastro: also, just use the GPL for your preso, it'll be fine
<greg-g> (seriously)
<jcastro> looks like github purposely left it out
<greg-g> or MIT, whatever
<jcastro> https://github.com/github/choosealicense.com/issues/33
<jcastro> probably for the same reasons you outlined
<greg-g> and fuck, they replaced CC0 with a fucking crayon license?
<greg-g> it's "simpler" but it doesn't fucking do what people think it does
<greg-g> licenses man, they make you swear
<jcastro> well
<greg-g> ("what people think it does that it doesn't" == work universaly)
<jcastro> that's why I have you hippies
<jcastro> you just tell me what to use
<greg-g> GPL and be done
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> AGPL3
<cmaloney> http://www.wtfpl.net/
<rick_h__> bwuhahaha https://github.com/juju/jenkins-github-lander/pull/6 automated github landing ftw
<rick_h__> I can't wait to get this cleaned up some more and put the bookie projects behind it.
<greg-g> cmaloney: softsqueeze, squeezelite, squeezeplay, all need to be effing built from source?
<greg-g> I ain't no gentoo user, man.
<cmaloney> softsqueeze is Java-based
<cmaloney> squeezelite has source and binaries available
<greg-g> ok, so remove that from the list anyways ;)
<cmaloney> squeezeslave also has binaries available
<cmaloney> https://code.google.com/p/squeezelite/downloads/list
<greg-g> greg@x200s:~/Downloads$ chmod +x squeezelite-x86-64
<greg-g> greg@x200s:~/Downloads$ ./squeezelite-x86-64
<greg-g> #hangs
<greg-g> nothing
<cmaloney> It's a daemon
<greg-g> well then
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> one sec. Here's a script that i use
<cmaloney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6522266/
<cmaloney> That uses my local machine as it's server
<cmaloney> bbiab
<greg-g> cmaloney: whoa, this just came out yesterday? http://downloads.slimdevices.com/nightly/index.php?ver=10.0
<greg-g> cmaloney: 'course, they changed the name
<cmaloney> greg-g: Don't use 10.0
<greg-g> heh, ok
<greg-g> wasn't planning on it
<cmaloney> That's for UE radios
<greg-g> gotcha
<cmaloney> And yeah, the nightlies are... well... nightly. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-05
<rick_h__> trevlar: INI="test.ini" make test_bookie.db
<trevlar> could I get a code review on my wee little weechat plugin? https://github.com/fitztrev/weechat-zmq-notifier
<trevlar> any and all comments appreciated. python isn't my forté :)
<cmaloney> I am totally checking this out.
<gamerchick02> weechat? is that an irc client? (sorry i'm woefully ignorant of that; i use xchat)
<cmaloney> Yes it is
<gamerchick02> awesome
<gamerchick02> sorry was mucking with my TV
<cmaloney> np
<cmaloney> trevlar: I'm not having any luck importing weechat
<gamerchick02> anyone else in here fed up with paying for TV?
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: We haven't paid for TV for over 10 years
<gamerchick02> i plugged in my antenna and i get 27 channels
<cmaloney> We use Netflix and Amazon Prime
<gamerchick02> well, my mom doesn't pay for TV and i've only done it for 2 years
<gamerchick02> netflix and OTA for me
<cmaloney> I have a fundamental problem paying for television
<gamerchick02> maybe a hulu account if i see anything on there i want to watch
<gamerchick02> and i'd share it with my mom and brother
<gamerchick02> i do too but it came along with my internet
<cmaloney> trevlar: ignore me
<cmaloney> waf set me straight
<gamerchick02> like a leech on the back of a fish
<gamerchick02> weechat is terminal based, yeah?
<waf> yep
<gamerchick02> sweet
<gamerchick02> again, i xchat. :-P
<gamerchick02> i dunno why but i love it for some odd reason
<waf> yeah, xchat is nice. a lot of the love for terminal-based clients stems from people running on servers
<waf> so on any computer, they just connect to the server, and have full chat history
<cmaloney> Ok, someone say my name.
<trevlar> cmaloney: hey
<widox> cmaloney: BOO
<widox> trevlar: HOLA
<trevlar> is the code awful?
<gamerchick02> i'm off! see everyone later. i'll sign in on another device
<cmaloney> Not too bad. THe arg parse needs a little help
<cmaloney> and I'm adding a try / except block around the socket connection
<cmaloney> just to let folks know what's going on
<trevlar> cmaloney: ok cool
<rick_h__> waf:
<rick_h__> bah
<rick_h__> waf: did you see my new work toy today? https://github.com/juju/jenkins-github-lander
<rick_h__> https://github.com/juju/jenkins-github-lander/pull/7
<widox> I feel so disconnected  at todays CHC
<rick_h__> http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/jenkins-github-lander/13/
<rick_h__> :(
<gamerchick02> there we go. sorry about all the disconnects and reconnects. trying to fix something.
<cmaloney> Sorry for leaving early. Feeling a little bit better.
<greg-g> cmaloney: http://piratepad.net/mefetc
<greg-g> cmaloney: also http://piratepad.net/cc4releasealbum
<greg-g> I have no idea what its about, I just saw it via: https://microca.st/daw/note/O0ymT4i1Sx-f7_vGjqtvCA
<cmaloney> Yeah, I think this is Doug from Music Manumit's doing
<cmaloney> he's explained it a few times to me and I'm about 40% of the way to understanding what it is.
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> that's more than me
<cmaloney> Basically it's like making a foundation for getting musicians the funding they need to do their musicianing thing
<cmaloney> So essentially grants
<cmaloney> A label with a non-profit interest.
<greg-g> innnnterestng
<greg-g> +i
<greg-g> rick_h__: I love this one: http://cabinporn.com/post/69005844396/turf-a-frame-in-ansen-netherlands
<greg-g> 22:35 <  cmaloney> he's explained it a few times to me and I'm about 40% of the way to understanding  what it is.
<greg-g> er
<cmaloney> greg-g: Yes?
<greg-g> bad copy/paste fail
<rick_h__> greg-g: yea, the focus on that almost makes it look fake
<greg-g> rick_h__: that too
<cmaloney> Looks almost like a hobbit-hole?
<greg-g> haha, Rowan did not like Santa: http://ladedakids.zenfolio.com/p584578249/h6b4e0fd#h290d9a0
<cmaloney> Hah.
<cmaloney> That's a very tasteful Copyright that Santa has on his photo
<cmaloney> Makes me want to try my hand at removing it
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> cmaloney: if you do, let me know :)
<cmaloney> greg-g: hah
<cmaloney> greg-g: It actually is more of a PITA than I thought it might be
<greg-g> cmaloney: figured
<greg-g> cmaloney: no worries, I at least got the highest res versions I could thanks to chrome dev tools ;)
<cmaloney> Yep me too. :)
<cmaloney> and some pictures of some other people's kids too.
<greg-g> haha
<greg-g> 'cuz why not
<cmaloney> Well they just showed up
<greg-g> yeah, was weird, pre-loading I guess
<cmaloney> Didn't save them though
<waf> jrwren: i am laughing so hard at https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/cf72b588b1b
<waf> thanks for sharing that
<cmaloney> Morning
<rick_h__> morn
<rick_h__> man, I got all excited that there'd be a good cost cut for no-contract stuff but fail http://r.bmark.us/u/a93128d39b3d57
<cmaloney> Apparently AT&T and Verizon are competing neck and neck for douchebag company of the year.
<brousch> Beating out EA?
<cmaloney> Hm, that's a tough one.
<rick_h__> ok, I have to admit this is good. https://plus.google.com/113544134561435695482/posts/iBJwdcELap8
<rick_h__> friend asked if that's what my kid's christmas list looked like
<brousch> Well?
<rick_h__> :)
<rick_h__> no, currently he's asking for santa's body lights.
<brousch> Or did you teach him to truncate it to just the part Santa will need?
<rick_h__> he's very disturbed that our santa light we hang in the window has no body to it
<rick_h__> lmao, no my kid knows how to use goo.gl :P
<brousch> It's just a head?
<rick_h__> yea
<brousch> That is kind of disturbing
<rick_h__> kind of like http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41KxWvnSJfL.jpg but a little nicer
<rick_h__> so yea, that's his current christmas wishlist. And reindeer.
<brousch> This is what my son wants. It's about 2.5ft tall http://www.geekalerts.com/u/Star-Wars-Darth-Vader-28-Inch-Light-Up-Tinsel-Display.jpg
<brousch> They have it at Meijer, so we look at it every week
<rick_h__> <3 http://uploads.mitechie.com/firefox-bookie-active.png get reviewed and the versions jump up as automatic upgrades kick in
<cmaloney> http://codekeyboards.com/ <- This next batch will have Cherry MX Greens
<cmaloney> THey're heavier than the Blacks
<cmaloney> that's insane
<cmaloney> Oh, and it's a blue-type switch so it'll be noisy as well
 * cmaloney is waiting for the Cherry MX Clear keyboards to come back into stock
<jrwren> waf: i laughed for a pretty long time at it :)
<jrwren> waf: did you read the links to the "java is better than javascript" ?
<rick_h__> cmaloney: wtf, with dampeners pre-installed?!
<rick_h__> hmm, the greens do sound like what I have wanted from cherry switches thouogh
<brousch> It should be as quiet as possible
<brousch> You're like the punk kids who put loud mufflers on their Honda Civics because they like the sound
<rick_h__> just for that, I'm breaking out the unicomp
<rick_h__> boom!
<brousch> Annoying everyone in 1 square mile with your fartbox
<rick_h__> woot!
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> rick_h__: Yeah, it's interesting
<cmaloney> Not sure if this upcoming model is "the one" though. ;)
<rick_h__> 10less!
<waf> jrwren: just did. i agree with him that the one thing holding back javascript from becoming mainstream is the lack of eclipse ide support.
<waf> (for those not following along at home, this is satire)
<jrwren> waf: lolz
<jrwren> waf: the "java is better than javascript" was serious. that guy was not joking.
<greg-g> girl, I think
<greg-g> gal
<greg-g> woman
<jrwren> girl wrote nodejs replaces javascript satire. she rules.
<jrwren> guy wrote "java is better than javascript". he is lame.
<jrwren> and shit. WOMAN.
<jrwren> she is not a girl.
<jrwren> damnit greg-g you slipped and made me slip too. don't do that.
<waf> jrwren: yeah, i know :(
<greg-g> jrwren: I know :( :(
<brousch> No wonder there's no women in the ubuntu-mi group!
<jrwren> there is gamerchick sometimes
<jrwren> and now we know why!
<brousch> I'm reporting this to The Internet to stir up today's righteous indignation flamewar
<jrwren> awesome
<rick_h__> If you worked for me I'd totally fire you!
<rick_h__> :P
<cmaloney> This is the Ubuntu Community. We're inclusive of all people.
<cmaloney> but you "girl talkers"? Ya dun f'ed up.
<cmaloney> As penance you shall write down the thesaurus entries for girl and women 100 times.
<jrwren> I like the definition one woman gave for the difference. A woman is a female who pays taxes.
<jrwren> While it doesn't cover the unemployed and retired grammas, I liked it anyway.
<jrwren> same goes for man if you want.
<cmaloney> I'm still of the opinion that all men are still boys.
<greg-g> sexist
<cmaloney> Personal experience. :)
<greg-g> wouldn't be a good enough excuse for "all women are girls"
<cmaloney> No, because men never seem to grow up. ;)
<greg-g> but yeah, I thought I'd feel differently after having Rowan, but I'm still growing
<cmaloney> greg-g: You just got a different playmate.
<greg-g> :) exactly
<rick_h__> heh, my github foo looks a lot stronger now that the big work project is on there. https://github.com/mitechie
<rick_h__> now if only I could move the other big projects on there, I'd be awesome :)
<cmaloney> No fair. :)
<rick_h__> green baby!
<greg-g> rick_h__: they aren't open?
<rick_h__> greg-g: they're on LP
<brousch> Wife eat too much broccoli?
 * greg-g grumbles something
<greg-g> rick_h__: ah :)
<rick_h__> greg-g: this is first one ported to github :)
<cmaloney> Mine is more of a minimalist design
 * greg-g nods
<rick_h__> so I get credit
<cmaloney> rick_h__ must be a better developer than me. Look at all that green. :)
<rick_h__> heh, what was that programming thing? Now I wonder if it's thinks I'm a JS ninja
<cmaloney> coderwall?
 * rick_h__ gets his green marker out to fill in some of the blank squares
<rick_h__> cheat it till you make it!
<cmaloney> http://osrc.dfm.io/craigmaloney
<cmaloney> https://coderwall.com/craigmaloney
<rick_h__> that first one
<rick_h__> I'll have to give it a day to update
<cmaloney> Dear recruiters:
<cmaloney> While you read this, make sure that you remember that GitHub is not your C.V. and that these stats only provide a biased and one-sided view. This is just a toy. Don't take it too seriously!
<rick_h__> but but...I DEFINE myself by those green squares!
<cmaloney> Hah
<rick_h__> there is no happiness in the world without them
<cmaloney> I'm noteworthy
<cmaloney> Apparently I've gone down some.
<greg-g> fucking "open sourced" as a verb
<rick_h__> lol
<cmaloney> Something went pear-shaped last night
<cmaloney> Apparently it thinks I should be friends with someone named Simon
<cmaloney> Something is all fuxxored.
<cmaloney> It seems like Craig is—or should be—friends with Simon. With this in mind, it's worth noting that Simon is less of a ActionScript aficionado.
<cmaloney> I have never, nor do I plan to, played wth Actionscript.
<rick_h__> lol
<brousch> never say never!
<widox> hah, c'mon everyone loves Flash cmaloney!
<greg-g> welp, looks like I'm a deputy director for the next 2 weeks, my boss, Director of Platform Engineering, is on jury duty and I'm his delegate
<waf> now's your chance to solidify your power.
<waf> eliminate the "Director of Platform Engineering" position and add its responsibilities to your normal position.
<widox> jury duty for 2 weeks, ouch
<cmaloney> Well, that also depends on if they call him in
<cmaloney> I think you find that out like the Friday before or some nonsense.
<_stink_> do i remember someone in here talking a while back about rvm altering your user's .bashrc?
<_stink_> cmaloney, maybe?
<_stink_> is that true?
<greg-g> cmaloney: no, he's been selected
<waf> _stink_: yeah, pretty sure that's true. it overrides the cd command
<waf> so when you cd into a ruby project it autoloads settings
<_stink_> gar
<_stink_> i don't want that
<_stink_> waf: ok, thanks for the info.
<trevlar> _stink_: I switched to rbenv a few months ago and like it
<cmaloney> Yeah, that was me
<cmaloney> greg-g: Ugh.
<rick_h__> greg-g: feel the power!
<trevlar> so I have another python question
<trevlar> if no line should exceed 80 characters, how should I rewrite these lines?
<trevlar> https://github.com/fitztrev/weechat-zmq-notifier/blob/master/client/irc-notifier#L32-L36
<rick_h__> so one way is to use the subprocess module, which takes a list. I'll update the gist with another
<rick_h__> https://github.com/fitztrev/weechat-zmq-notifier/pull/2/files trevlar
<rick_h__> trevlar: python will auto concatenation any strings (no command between them) between ()
<trevlar> rick_h__: ok
<jrwren> strings concat
<rick_h__> https://github.com/bookieio/Bookie/blob/develop/bookie/bcelery/tasks.py#L318
<jrwren> "hello " "world"
<rick_h__> trevlar: see line 318 ^
<jrwren> so put that in ( and across 2 lines
<trevlar> alright cool
<greg-g> Bela Fleck and the Flecktones make a great XMAS music album
<greg-g> "Jingle All the Way"
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-06
<greg-g> holy cow, their 12 days of christmas is in 12 different keys and 12 different time signatures
<greg-g> I was listening to it while working and just thought "now that's funky" but relistened and...
<_stink_> trevlar: cool, thanks for the info
<jrwren> whoo hooo! I finally got my code working. I suck at C slighly less than I did 2 hrs ago
<cmaloney> greg-g: Funny that: I was in Barnes and Noble and almost picked up Rocket SCience
<cmaloney> but instead opted for the cheaper Outbound
<rick_h__> jrwren: /me bows to a C master
<cmaloney> Holy shit
<rick_h__> cmaloney: that good?
<cmaloney> Listening to Oscar Peterson's 1996 concert
<cmaloney> sorry, got side-tracked. Neighbor's cat was sitting in the window
<cmaloney> He's a pianist
<cmaloney> He had a stroke prior to this, and had limited use of his left hand
<cmaloney> and is playing the piano like nothing happened.
<greg-g> another cold day in Petaluma, 26 this morning
<cmaloney> I really, really wish Excel wasn't used as a fucking .zip file.
<brousch> wat?
<cmaloney> n/m. I'm an idiot this morning
<cmaloney> Thought the customer expected me to use logos that were embedded in an excel file
<cmaloney> https://github.com/ajalt/fuckitpy
<rick_h__> the fact that it's there...and has tests, a nice readme...scares the @#$@# out of me
<jrwren> on error resume next for python!?!?!
<brousch> I'm using it in production!
<widox> "This module is like violence: if it doesn't work, you just need more of it." haha
<greg-g> so, I'm a hippie right? but damn, these are the most comfortable shoes I've worn: http://ur1.ca/g5jno (the dash runamoc one)
<brousch> Are those shoes? I might call them slippers
<greg-g> brousch: minimal sole shoes, better for your feet
<rick_h__> heh, not sure how those would do in the winter
<greg-g> yeah, only work in SF winters :)
<rick_h__> but can see them being nice in the summer
<greg-g> it's like wearing a really comfy slipper that looks good enough you can wear to the office
<greg-g> the primary market is minimal shoe runners (which I was one, I havne't had time to run much anymore)... but I basically wear them from the moment I get up to when I go to sleep
<rick_h__> nice
<cmaloney> At least they're not fucking flip flops.
<greg-g> cmaloney: I'm not the dude, man.
<cmaloney> Every time I see a guy wearing flip flops I want to beat them to death with them
<greg-g> what if they're also wearing a swimsuit and near a body of water?
<cmaloney> And I'd burn them except they'd probably give off noxious fumes
<greg-g> or, walking to the shared showers in a hostel?
<cmaloney> greg-g: Perhaps
<cmaloney> Showers? No.
<cmaloney> Nothing in the world worse than wet flip flops
<greg-g> you trust 'third-world' hostel shower floors?
<brousch> You could just avoid such things
<cmaloney> I'd rather have faluji feet than wear those damn things.
<greg-g> cmaloney: harsh
<greg-g> brousch: not all of us can afford to stay in real hotels when traveling ;)
<brousch> I think I would just stay home
<greg-g> and miss all the world has to offer?!
<brousch> Like flesh eating fungal feet? Yes
<greg-g> no sense of adventure, the lot of you
<rick_h__> greg-g: + flip flops, as long as they're not the toe-thong ones :)
<rick_h__> at least around the campground and beach
<brousch> Crocks
<rick_h__> never
<cmaloney> brousch: Only if I'm dead and you want me to haunt you in your dreams
<cmaloney> WHICH I WILL DO
<greg-g> never understood crocks
<brousch> At least there will be good music
<cmaloney> brousch: I'll bring my Edgar Varese tribute band
<greg-g> shoes, apparently just as divided as politics :)
<brousch> Finally a Christmas Music playlist I like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFov_7a90wA&list=RDjFov_7a90wA
<brousch> cmaloney: This one seems right up your alley http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOsSo9ZdzNw
<brousch> Not CC though
<cmaloney> I do not have enough Nekrogoblin in my life
<cmaloney> This must be rectified.
<cmaloney> (er Nekrogoblikon"
<waf> i would attend nekrogoblicon
<widox> waf: hm, a conf for having sex with dead goblins?
<waf> i don't see the root 'philia' in there. It's more about dressing up as zombie goblins.
<waf> in a totally non-weird way, of course.
<widox> :p
<waf> that being said, nekrogobliphiliacon would also pique my interest.
<cmaloney> tmi
<cmaloney> tmi
<cmaloney> tmi
<greg-g> I have no idea what is going on in here
<cmaloney> Me either.
<greg-g> oh right, I see
<greg-g> "Friday"
<greg-g> ;)
<waf> :)
<waf> going a little stir crazy
<waf> a client insisted that we work by VPNing into their network and working on virtual machines
<waf> which is ok, until their VPN goes down for three hours
<rick_h__> hah
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-07
<jrwren> yuk
<jrwren> want a new job?
<jrwren> we are horing :)
<jrwren> hiring I mean.
<greg-g> waf: do you know php?
<greg-g> wanna work from home?
<greg-g> wanna work on a top 5 website?
<greg-g> :) :)
<jrwren> no fair greg-g !
<rick_h__> lol
<rick_h__> recruitment war!
<rick_h__> know cloud stuff? Canonical is hiring :P
<jrwren> what kind of "cloud stuff?"
<greg-g>  secret
<rick_h__> jrwren: openstack cloud stuff. open source :P
<jrwren> supporting customers.
<greg-g> :P
<jrwren> "swift is broken again"
<rick_h__> yea, I know there's some stuff in installing/supporting
<jrwren> "yes, remember when we recommended ceph"
<jrwren> "fix our swift"
<rick_h__> there's some stuff in Go working on juju itself
<jrwren> "so... ceph..."
<jrwren> gah!!!
<rick_h__> jcastro: whatever happened with you guys hiring a charmer?
 * greg-g bats his eye-lashes
<rick_h__> hah
<jrwren> he said charmer, not an eddy haskel
<gamerchick02> you guys are funny. :)
<rick_h__> only because we've got nothing better
<gamerchick02> :-D
<gamerchick02> this room makes me sane. i wish i had access to it at work
<greg-g> hey, it
<greg-g> 's Friday afternoon, 4:30, and I've mostly caught up with stuff for work, so bah
<gamerchick02> greg-g i'm not at work right now.
<gamerchick02> and work was kind of sucky. bleh
<jrwren> i'm at my kids elementary school for "movie night"
<jrwren> TGIF and free wifi
<gamerchick02> oh. sounds like... fun.
<jrwren> its cute.
<gamerchick02> :)
<greg-g> jrwren: and on your laptop? what's the setup? are you supposed to be watching something/the kids?
<jrwren> the movie is on.
<jrwren> the girl is with her friends watching it.
<jrwren> and snacking.
<gamerchick02> cool
<jrwren> greg-g: they get older and they do things themselves, ya know :)
<jrwren> she is acting like a girl closer to 7 than 6 now, because she is.
<gamerchick02> i cleaned my apartment and now i'm doing two loads of laundry
<greg-g> jrwren: don't believe it
<gamerchick02> par-tay in here.
<jrwren> laundry!
<jrwren> gamerchick02: played any hearthstone?
<jrwren> i got a beta key yesterday
<gamerchick02> only two loads. tomorrow night or sunday i'm doing two more; sheets and other misc things
<gamerchick02> i've not tried it.
<gamerchick02> linux compatible?
<jrwren> no
<gamerchick02> steam?
<jrwren> no :(
<gamerchick02> awww :(
<jrwren> blizzard doesn't do steam, which is a bummer.
<gamerchick02> ooooh
<gamerchick02> blizz. is it an expansion or new game?
<gamerchick02> (i play WoW so yeah)
<jrwren> new game
<gamerchick02> ooooooo
<jrwren> its a online card game
<gamerchick02> i have a bunch of stuff to do for WoW as well
<gamerchick02> that's something i want to do this weekend too.
<jrwren> I'm going to guess it is somewhat like MtG
<jrwren> but I've never played MtG :)
<gamerchick02> if i can get my shopping done tomorrow, i can play tomorrow night.
<gamerchick02> i've played Magic. still have cards. haven't played in a LONG time.
<gamerchick02> i'm more into stuff like Apples to Apples now and Fluxx
<jrwren> i was thinking about trying WoW with free starter edition.
<jrwren> i've never played it.
<jrwren> apples to apple is <3
<jrwren> and cards against humanity too :)
<cmaloney> http://www.reddit.com/r/fossworldproblems/comments/1s9zc3/both_my_terminal_multiplexor_and_my_tiling_window/
<cmaloney> I hate Fluxx
<cmaloney> I think Andy Looney is a decent designer though, but that game is terrible. :)
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: Apparently they have Friday Magic at Guild of Blades
<gamerchick02> oooh cool
<cmaloney> http://gobretail.com
<gamerchick02> i've never played cards against humanity
<cmaloney> It's OK. It's your basic party-style game but with vile humor
<gamerchick02> cool
<gamerchick02> i did NOT need to know about that store. it is round the corner from where i'm going tomorrow
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> Yeah, they have a bit of my money. :)
<gamerchick02> i might stop there. i was going to go to Comcast (ptoo), Oakland Mall, and MAYBE microcenter. also maybe not on microcenter
<gamerchick02> i also need to go to meijer. i'd like to get my shopping all done in one fell swoop and then have sunday set so i don't have to go anywhere or see anyone.
<cmaloney> Oh so it's reeeeeal close.
<gamerchick02> i KNOW.
<rick_h__> wow, that is one horrific website
<rick_h__> I'm not sure I can unsee that
<cmaloney> rick_h__: Yeah, but sadly it's one of the better gaming sites out there.
<cmaloney> At least they have their inventory online
<gamerchick02> it is. looks like they had someone who works there code it
<cmaloney> But yeah, you should see some of their published games
<cmaloney> Yep. It's the guys wife who does the coding IIRC.
<rick_h__> well, not to talk bad about anyone I guess
 * rick_h__ goes back to hiding
<cmaloney> rick_h__: You're not saying anything I haven't said myself. :)
<gamerchick02> well she tries.
<gamerchick02> and it doesn't look THAT bad. looks to be hand coded
<cmaloney> It looks dated.
<cmaloney> Actually I think it's had a bit of a refresh.
<gamerchick02> it does but it's informative
<gamerchick02> switching computers brb
<jrwren> anyone use weechat?
<cmaloney> I do
<jrwren> do you like it?
<cmaloney> I prefer it to irssi
<jrwren> I've used irssi for a decade, but mutli client windows weechat is tempting me
<cmaloney> I think it depends on how you've tricked out irssi
<cmaloney> If you're pretty default-based on irssi then weechat shouldn't be that big of a switch
<cmaloney> if you have 101 plugins and an entire CRM based on irssi you'll run into some hurdles.
<jrwren> lolz
<jrwren> i have a theme, but that is about it.
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: wb
<gamerchick02> danke!
<gamerchick02> i need to charge the chromebook
<gamerchick02> anyone hear anything about HP giving out new chargers for the 11" chromebook?
<cmaloney> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ6SbvrjxZA
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: First I'm hearing of it
<gamerchick02> yeah they get hot
<gamerchick02> like really hot
<gamerchick02> internet too>
<gamerchick02> ?
<gamerchick02> wow
<gamerchick02> that is like the coolest thing ever
<gamerchick02> wow
<cmaloney> It's probably the old Telex system
<gamerchick02> yeah but still
<gamerchick02> very cool
<cmaloney> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telex
<gamerchick02> 1926? wow
<gamerchick02> so... IRC is really historic in the grand scheme of things.
<gamerchick02> very cool
<cmaloney> Yep
<gamerchick02> sweet
<gamerchick02> thanks for sharing. that tickles my computer nerd side and my history nerd side
<jrwren> 1926?
<jrwren> i didn't know telex was that old.
<jrwren> WAY passed kids bedtime now, they are getting CRAZY!
<gamerchick02> hee
<gamerchick02> my laundry should be done soon
<gamerchick02> i hope
<gamerchick02> i wanna put my pjs on
<gamerchick02> (they're in the dryer)
<derekv> tomato, ddwrt openwrt
<derekv> i read about some problems with ddwrt on this router i got here but no complaints about tomato
<derekv> then i went to find out how to install tomato and theres no actual tomato its just people with builds uploaded to sketchy file sharing sites
<jrwren> warm pjs on a cold night sounds lovely
<gamerchick02> yes. it's one of the best things ever, even though i have to go to comcast tomorrow and fight with them about my cable.
<jrwren> :(
<jrwren> as a shareholder, I wish you well :)
<jrwren> <3 cmcsa
<gamerchick02> i wish to cancel my TV but keep my internet
<gamerchick02> we will see how this works
<gamerchick02> i'm not using the TV
<gamerchick02> nothing against cable TV; i've found i'm watching networks mostly.
<derekv> welp, the router is doing something now
<gamerchick02> is the router doing good things or bad things?
<derekv> too early to say
<gamerchick02> well then
<derekv> GOOD VERY GOOD
<gamerchick02> good luck
<derekv> \o/
<gamerchick02> so good things
<derekv> i should make a post
<gamerchick02> and i take that it's a victory!
<derekv> tomato is running
<gamerchick02> oooo cool
<gamerchick02> i've never tried tomato
<derekv> i can't beleive this wireless N router only has 100mbps ports
<derekv> but for $30 w/$20 mail in rebate still worth it
<gamerchick02> whoa. heck yeah
<derekv> the reason for tomato is that, i ordered two, one will be used as a repeater
<derekv> one is for me to replace my 802.11G WAP and will run in wap mode
<derekv> one will be for my parents as a range extender in their house
<derekv> and i read mixed reviews of the repeater mode on the stock firmware
<derekv> ddwrt is supported, but many complaints about it being unreliable with repeater as well
<derekv> but some mentions that repeater works great with tomato
<jrwren> at least you have N
<jrwren> i'm still on G
<derekv> and i figured i ought to put the same firmware on both my own and my parents
<derekv> i'm on G still
<derekv> not for much longer =P
<jrwren> its great. I get 10Mbit via comcast when I'm on wifi, and I get 60Mbit when I'm on wired.
<jrwren> my cable inet is faster than my wifi
<derekv> i figured for me, this is to tide me over till i find a deal on an AC (or, if i wait long enough, AD)
<jrwren> i don't own any hardware which supports those, but I do have a couple N laptops for which the upgrade to N will be nice... someday
<gamerchick02> wow
<derekv> i'm not in a hurry to get AC since i don't have any AC clients either
<derekv> for $10 this will be a nice bump
<gamerchick02> yeah
<jrwren> what model is it?
<gamerchick02> ok. chromebook running out of juice i need to shut down and switch to another device. *le sigh*
<jrwren> you need an AC adapter :p
<derekv> the dlink WAP has been a trooper but the antenna is held together with tape and it has a weird connector size so i'd have to hunt for a replacement
<derekv> jrwren: ASUS RT-N12 (D1)
<jrwren> great deal
<jrwren> who has hte rebate?
<derekv> it was on newegg
<jrwren> cool
<derekv> sold out later in the day
<derekv> rebate is from asus i think
<gamerchick02_> there we go
<cmaloney> I just finished the strangest interview I think I have ever done.
<gamerchick02_> really?
<cmaloney> Yep. It's completely virtual.
<gamerchick02_> ok
<rick_h__> widox: ping
<derekv> some sort of bug with the wifi multimedia whateversitiss "WMM"
<derekv> 0.23mbps download speed with it turned on, turned it off and now its 59.3Mbps
<tony-smlr> SMLR is Live now: Episode 113 - Video http://youtu.be/XVVISZWW5vg , Audio - http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<tony-smlr> We are also chatting on #smlr
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Been a fun day so far. Just filled out my passport application.
<cmaloney> Now to take it somewhere.
<jrwren> sweet. https://lwn.net/Articles/574586/
<cmaloney> That's interesting
<jrwren> yeah, very IMO
<jrwren> whoa, 14mbit up, did comcast upgrade me?
<gamerchick02> possibly
<gamerchick02> i think i managed to lower my bill. not sure if i'll get the reduced package or not
<gamerchick02> i'm still on the other HD package and i'm like O.o
<gamerchick02> jrwren and i have "The Comcast Saga" going on here
<cmaloney> Just popped in a new DIMM in my computer
<cmaloney> 16GB of RAM
<gamerchick02> nice
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-08
<cmaloney> I <3 the alien on this subreddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/progmetal/
<greg-g> cmaloney: where you going?
<greg-g> re passport
<rick_h__> PyCon! Oh candada!
<greg-g> ahh, cool!
<cmaloney> Yeah, last time I was in Canadia was when we didn't need passports.
<greg-g> as soon as a software project's homepage shows an example screenshot with a half-naked woman as the desktop background, I close the tab and stop considering the use of that software
 * rick_h__ double check's bookie's home page :P
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h__> who's the offender?
<greg-g> http://mcabber.com/
<greg-g> granted, it's user submitted screenshots, but he choose to accept them
<rick_h__> yea :(
<cmaloney> Two if you're really looking for them.
<cmaloney> Honestly I just use Finch and call it a day.
<greg-g> aka pidgin?
<cmaloney> Yeah, it's a curses front-end
<cmaloney> Pretty much identical to how Pidgin works.
<greg-g> huh
<cmaloney> http://docs.python.org/3/faq/design.html#why-does-python-use-methods-for-some-functionality-e-g-list-index-but-functions-for-other-e-g-len-list
<cmaloney> I always wondered this
<cmaloney> I stii to this day get burned by typing "String".len()
<jrwren> cmaloney: 16GB of RAM!!!! zomg, wtf are you going to do with it?
<cmaloney> jrwren: VMs
<cmaloney> postgresql
<cmaloney> eclipse.
<cmaloney> ;)
<cmaloney> I think it might actually boot under 16GB
<cmaloney> I have to laugh at the "emacs" acronym
<cmaloney> Eight Megs And Constantly Swapping
<jrwren> nowap!
<jrwren> noswap!
<jrwren> wow, seriously?
<jrwren> oh, cuz VMs.
<jrwren> thank goodness I have an aversion to VMs :)
<cmaloney> It's the only way I'd ever install Eclipse or SOAPTest on my machine
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-01
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/109588734381736741502/posts/1MY35T1jQj5
<cmaloney> ^^ This is kind of awesome.
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<mrgoodcat> morning
<cmaloney> morning
<greg-g> morning
<greg-g> well, it was, until the RAID in the colo'd box I share failed
<greg-g> read-only mode right now, which sucks, in-progress of backups and such
<rick_h_> ouch
<jrwren> cloud ftw :p
<greg-g> yes yes
<brousch_> jrwren++
<greg-g> will be migrating email somewhere else Real Soon Now
<jrwren> greg-g: I'm on an old co-loc email host which we keep limping along. Lemme know what you do with that.
<greg-g> will do
<greg-g> summary: there are no good options
<rick_h_> greg-g: heard good things about fastmail
<rick_h_> greg-g: it's been on my todo list to investigate
 * greg-g nods
<jrwren> a DO vps or similar might be slighly better. *shrug*
<greg-g> jrwren: yeah, that was my first thought, but then I have to worry about failover, too
<jrwren> we don't have a failover solution now.
<greg-g> touche (neither do I, obviously)
<jrwren> at least not any more than a lower priority MX record
<jrwren> for me and the 5 people who use it, I think we are OK with occasional downtime
<jrwren> we had some just last week when my buddy finally did precise->trusty
<greg-g> yeah, same here, only things that matter are my parents emailing and amazon telling me something shipped :)
<jrwren> ha!
<brousch_> Let Google handle it
<greg-g> brousch_--
<brousch_> so easy
<greg-g> easy != right/good/best :)
<greg-g> (can, but not inherent)
<cmaloney> Also: New Cloudkicker this morning
<cmaloney> *squee*
<mrgoodcat> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051WAM64/ref=gb1h_tit_c-2_7042_c1f8688f?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0KQGW4S3R82D8V8PS11A&pf_rd_i=5550342011&pf_rd_p=1990147042
<mrgoodcat> http://tinyurl.com/kqdtlwp shortlink
<jrwren> All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing.   <-- google apps
<greg-g> jrwren++
<rick_h_> jrwren: greg-g assumption you can tell evil from good?
<greg-g> rick_h_: yep
<rick_h_> just to play a little devil's advocate :)
<jrwren> rick_h_: that is a deep question. The simple answer is Yes.
<greg-g> rick_h_: which makes you evil :P
<rick_h_> woot! can I get a cool cape now?
<greg-g> rick_h_: of course, and moustache
<jrwren> I feel one must assume that they can tell. The requirement is always to be re-evaluating previous decisions.
<rick_h_> jrwren: cool, and do we make allowances for lessor of two evils?
<rick_h_> or are we of the more pure, no evil allowed variety?
<jrwren> we certainly do, but we probably shouldn't.
<rick_h_> ok, just want to make sure we're on the same page :)
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: All you need from that link is http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051WAM64
<cmaloney> Now that we've figured out how to tell good from evil can someone tell me where I parked?
<greg-g> cmaloney: there's an app* for that.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: google now can but you've gone evil
<greg-g> * that tracks your position, what other apps are installed on your phone, who you text most often and about what, how many times you cough a day, ....
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> Can it tell if I wipe with my phone hand or not?
<cmaloney> asking for a friend
<greg-g> cmaloney: let's just say: it's not on the feature list.
<cmaloney> Aw nuts... I mean I think my friend will be disappointed.
<brousch_> Hm, lesson in evil from the Apple user
<cmaloney> brousch_: Don't make rick_h_ embark on a special road-trip to GR
 * greg-g is typing from his Debian laptop :P
<brousch_> Debian or Devuon?
<jrwren> apple isnt evil. of course a lesson from apple user
<greg-g> and stock owner :)
<brousch_> I'm sure I'm a stock owner of many evil places via my 401k
<greg-g> yeah, but jrwren bought it explicitly :)
<akelling> I do wonder if the *BSD's are going to get more users from systemd backlash
<cmaloney> akelling: possibly, but I;d put my money on the non-systemd linux dostros first
<cmaloney> eg: Dubian or Devun or whatever the fork is called
<jrwren> I also own Phillip Morris, another not evil company.
<jrwren> i wonder if the light ubuntu derivatives will go systemd-less.
<akelling> cmaloney: its an interesting time.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-02
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h_> evening
<_stink_> yo
<dzho> devuan
<dzho> the vua is veteran unix admins
<dzho> which is what the group mooting the fork idea calls itself
<cmaloney> Good morning
<mrgoodcat> morning
<brousch_> morn
<mrgoodcat> got to sleep in today
<mrgoodcat> so its a good day
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/+RickHarding/posts/APwQTXcRNYV <- rick_h_: I'm seeing +***** for a reply on this post. That's strange. :)
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: if i had to stab at a guess i'd say rick was responding to someone that has a private profile you can't see. You can probably also not see the comment he's replying to
<cmaloney> Possibly.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, not sure what happened there
<_stink_> anyone have a voip provider with a callable number that they're happy with?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-03
<cmaloney> _stink_: Other than WOW?
<cmaloney> Because I'm happy with them
<_stink_> cmaloney: yeah, i was thinking of adding it onto my existing access through at&t
<_stink_> keeping the POTS line because my wife 'wants' it (inexplicably)
<cmaloney> Yeah, I know
<_stink_> but then getting a voip line, putting asterisk on my home POTS line, and using the voip outbound to bounce out through, say to my cell
<_stink_> i presume with WOW it's 'residential phon'e but technially voip?
<_stink_> c
<cmaloney> Yeah
<_stink_> ok
<cmaloney> Basically it's part of the cablemodem
<_stink_> well i guess AT&T uverse is doing that too?
<_stink_> thos lines are kind of blurred.
<cmaloney> I'd think so
<cmaloney> IIRC they're looking to get rid of copper to the house as much as they can
<cmaloney> since it's all VOIP anyway.
<_stink_> and fiber doesn't sell by the pound for scrap :P
<rick_h_> _stink_: took me years to get rid of that
<rick_h_> went to voip for a while, but then cancelled it and it was nearly 1yr before she asked about it
<_stink_> so you just have cell phones now, rick_h_?
<rick_h_> _stink_: yea
<rick_h_> finally convinved her that she used it twice in a 6mo period and got her to go all cell a few years ago
<rick_h_> I used broadvoice for the VOIP stuff for that year
<_stink_> was broadvoice ok?
<_stink_> maybe you didn't actually use it that much.
<rick_h_> yea, used it a few times.
<rick_h_> it was ok, but kind of a pita. Had to put it outside he router and such.
<rick_h_> and then get normal phones, did a wireless phone setup but then never used it so just ended up throwing it all out
<rick_h_> no one wants the stuff
<cmaloney> Funny that, I have a wireless phone system in the house
<cmaloney> :)
<rick_h_> :)
<cmaloney> But yeah, if I trusted our cell service better I might switch over completely to cell
<cmaloney> and just get one of those cell converters for the home phone ysstem
<rick_h_> it's why erica is on verizon. best coverage and such for her calls
<cmaloney> since it is nice to have land-line phones in the house.
<rick_h_> we hated it, she always made calls from her cell since it's always with her.
<rick_h_> going and getting/finding the house phone was more work, dealing with finding phone numbers, syncing them, she'd use her phone to google maps a place and then call straight from phone
<_stink_> Erin's mostly worried about emergency calling by the kids
<rick_h_> using a house phone just doesn't seem to fit most stuff
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'd have to convince JoDee that her dad can call her cell
<cmaloney> or whatever number we'd get from Ting
<rick_h_> _stink_: what's that with your house having the land line though? Your kids would be home and call you?
<cmaloney> or I can pay $30 extra a month on the INternet bill
<cmaloney> which is not that bad. :)
<rick_h_> :)
<_stink_> rick_h_: yeah when they're older but not having a cell phone... more acutely she dreams of a scenario where they are home with one parent and that parent gets injured
<_stink_> and kid can't call 911
<cmaloney> That scares the crap out of JoDee
<cmaloney> the whole 911 scenario
<_stink_> yeah, adn that 911 via cell is bad.
<_stink_> so she says.
<rick_h_> huh? the 911 thing works and they can even get geo data I thought now
<_stink_> i don't know either way.
<cmaloney> I think 10 years ago it was awful
<rick_h_> heh, "text daddy from your leapfrog that I've fallen and I can't get up!"
<_stink_> these beliefs are not necessarily based in fact.
<_stink_> haha
<_stink_> yes
<cmaloney> but since the cell numbers have been rising theygot their shit together
<rick_h_> _stink_: you have neighbors too right, that the kids know?
<_stink_> oh yes.
<_stink_> just my thought.
<cmaloney> "I'll get help Daddy but first I have to watch this ad on Skype"
<cmaloney> (blew my mind that Skype on Windows has ads now)
<_stink_> maybe at&t made an ad buy on skype
<cmaloney> Nah, it was American Express / Juicy Fruit gum
<_stink_> haha
<cmaloney> not terribly intrusuve (eg: Your call brought to you by gum)
<cmaloney> But still annoying
<_stink_> looks like broadvoice sends you hardware.  i was really hoping for a more barebones provider
<_stink_> that is cheaper and assumes you bring your own SIP client
<cmaloney> _stink_: You'll have to roll your own
<rick_h_> http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20140707/NEWS08/140709882/four-in-10-u-s-homes-are-cell-phone-only intresting I'd have thought it was higher
<cmaloney> rick_h_: 50+ haven't converted yet
<rick_h_> not that it's not converted, but haven't given up the land line
<cmaloney> my mom is determined that Obama isn't taking her (shitty) land line
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> She's scared that if my dad moves from DSL that it'll fuck things up so they'll be (insert inexplicable scenario where they'll get worse service than they do now)
<rick_h_> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/wireless-911-services
<rick_h_> equire wireless service providers to provide more precise location information to PSAPs; specifically, the latitude and longitude of the caller. This information must be accurate to within 50 to 300 meters depending upon the type of location technology used.
<cmaloney> which is why some VOIP folks say "don't use this for 911"
<cmaloney> eg: Skype, Hangouts
<cmaloney> Not sure if they'll go so far as to not complete the call though
<rick_h_> http://www.verizonwireless.com/support/e911-compliance-faqs/
<cmaloney> "My phone says GPS. What does that mean? Can other people or government agencies see where I'm located?"
<cmaloney> We plan to support Wi-Fi voice calling in the future. For now, if you use a third party s downloaded app for Wi-Fi Calling it may not allow 911 calls, or may require you to register a street address to route the 911 call and provide the emergency call taker with your location. You ll need to review a third party s policies to determine whether or how it provides 911 dialing and E911 service.
<cmaloney> (was for 911 over wifi)
<cmaloney> Yeah, they've made some strides to get 911 working well
<brousch_> _stink_: Get your kid a cell phone!
<_stink_> here, son, your own phone. oh and let me show you yik yak
<brousch_> Everyone has hangouts
<ColonelPanic001> urg
<cmaloney> Hangouts are not a substitute for the phone
<cmaloney> especially for less-technically-inclined relatives.
<ColonelPanic001> silence is a great substitute for the phone
<cmaloney> ColonelPanic001: Well, obviously
<cmaloney> or typing on IRC.
<cmaloney> Too bad emergency services don't understand how to use IRC.
<ColonelPanic001> ./j #911
<cmaloney> heh
<_stink_> #911 ... do you think all the dispatchers just idle with screen detached?
<cmaloney> http://www.jamesward.com/2014/12/03/java-doesnt-suck-youre-just-using-it-wrong
<akelling> Everyone know java sucks
<cmaloney> Well I love that the article doesn't offer too many solutions for removing the suck.
<cmaloney> Basically "adopt this other framework that doesn't suck as much"
<jrwren> related: http://yakovfain.com/2013/02/08/java-is-better-than-javascript/
<jrwren> and remember, that is proven fact, "Until now. Though." https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/how-node-js-is-going-to-replace-javascript-cf72b588b1b
<jrwren> oh man, I just totally wrote off that post, now i notice its by James Ward. OOPS.
<cmaloney> http://www.theonion.com/articles/fatherinlaw-think-tank-issues-comprehensive-onesen,37573/
<_stink_> haha
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-04
<cmaloney> Howdy.
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch_> yes
<rick_h_> morning
<DrDaemonEye> moin
<cmaloney> I'm becoming more like rick_h_ each day
<cmaloney> Have the dual monitor stand here at work.
<rick_h_> ruh roh
<rick_h_> :)
<cmaloney> Because it didn't fit my desk at home
<cmaloney> So I'm twinning with someone else here. :)
<rick_h_> bummer it didin't fit at home
<cmaloney> Yeah, that's partly my fault
<cmaloney> Desk is too shallow
<cmaloney> so the monitors were closer to my face than I would have liked
<rick_h_> yea, one thing I like with my door for a desk is it's deep and the monitor arms can help get that distance right
<cmaloney> Plus you have a back that you can clamp to
<cmaloney> That's the one thing that I miss on my desk. It has a close-lipped back
<jcastro> http://www.theonion.com/articles/michigan-fans-thankful-program-no-longer-relevant,37579/
<jcastro> Man, it's like I'm living this wonderful dream
<brousch_> One where people care about sportsball?
<jcastro> you don't have to care about sportsball to appreciate this
<cmaloney> jcastro: Wait until it's MSU's turn. :)
<jcastro> been there, done that.
<jcastro> watching smug people taken down a notch is always good
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Oh boy, apparently Hope v. Calvin is happening at some point that I don't particularly care about
<cmaloney> Satellite Parties for the game woo woo
<brousch_> U-M football brought me nothing but stress and annoyance when I was there. I have no love for it
<cmaloney> brousch_: I didn't know you were a coach
<cmaloney> ;)
<greg-g> g'morn
<cmaloney> greg-g: Howdy.
 * cmaloney is listening to Soilwork - Whispers and Lights
<cmaloney> Love this (double) album
<cmaloney> me scored a rather large stash of Soilwork albums last Friday.
<cmaloney> Their first 3 albums and EP
<rick_h_> damn I laughed at this one https://twitter.com/founderscode/status/540462193574047744
<jrwren> now if only this umich football townturn would fix the traffic those 6 saturdays a year :p
<DrDaemonEye> jrwren: wait, the U of M is suppose to *help* with traffic?
 * DrDaemonEye thinks if you want to go anywhere on football saturday in Ann Arbor, you best walk
<jrwren> DrDaemonEye: that is what I'm saying :)
<DrDaemonEye> Yep.  Worse is I live in the area of Stadium and 7th... Last home game I think I saw four or five accidents where Stadium goes from two to one lane
<DrDaemonEye> And it is indeed a bad mess
<DrDaemonEye> Hmm... I wonder how many of us are in the AA area and if there is interest in like a monthly meetup for drinks and the like.
<jrwren> oh man! right in the thick of it!
<jrwren> DrDaemonEye: come to SEMJS
<DrDaemonEye> And I know which bar.
<DrDaemonEye> jrwren: SEMJS?
<jrwren> DrDaemonEye: yes, its the best (for me) tech meetup in town right now.
<jrwren> DrDaemonEye: http://semjs.org
<DrDaemonEye> jrwren: when the Mi/OSU had their last game here in AA, Babs Underground Lounge was dead
<jrwren> REALLY?!?
<jrwren> wait, waht time of day was it dead?
<DrDaemonEye> Yea.  My ex and I went there right after the game... must of been around 7:30 PM or so
<jrwren> that is early for babs.
<jrwren> babs is usually slow until at least 9:30
<DrDaemonEye> It is, but they were open and there was no line
<jrwren> yup.
<jrwren> semjs tends to go to ABC when they meet at nutshell, cuz its a short walk.
<DrDaemonEye> Cool.  I will keep an eye out for that.  ABC is not a bad place
<jrwren> although last month it was busy so we went to The Arena, hehe
<DrDaemonEye> hehe
<DrDaemonEye> The Last Word is also a fun place
<jrwren> yup, great for small groups.
<jrwren> post SEMJS meetings tend to be 12-20 people going for beer.
<jrwren> that rules out a lot of small places.
<DrDaemonEye> That it is... I go with the fellow tech crew when I do sound for theatre
<DrDaemonEye> And that it does.
<DrDaemonEye> I should get to more of the off-campus bars.
<DrDaemonEye> Alright, back to work.  laters!
<cmaloney> https://ia801407.us.archive.org/21/items/OpenMetalcastEpisode107Post-TurkeySleepDisorder/open_metalcast_107_spectrogram.png?cnt=0
<rick_h_> cmaloney: so I think the yeti sounds better than my AT2020
<rick_h_> I've got so much microusb crap I actually have a box that plugs into the wall that just charges things
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Awesome. :)
<jcastro> smoser, have you noticed that every amazon package for the past month or so has "fire phone" tape to keep the box shut?
<jcastro> I wonder how many thousands of _miles_ of "fire phone!" tape they printed
<rick_h_> jcastro: :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-05
<smoser> jcastro, yeah. you want to buy a fire phone.
<smoser> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331397973210?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
<smoser> that one is mine. i'll give you free shipping.
<jrwren> maybe millions of miles of fire tape :)
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morn
<ColonelPanic001> 4hi
<ColonelPanic001> erg. Guess which irssi window you're in.
<cmaloney> Heh
<greg-g> ColonelPanic001: what possibly could be more important than this channel? Who's taking up 2 and 3?
<greg-g> (1 being "(status)", presumably)
<cmaloney> ;)
<greg-g> fwiw: this channel is indeed win 2 in my irssi setup
<greg-g> #creativecommons is 3, my colo/friend channel is 4, and then from there its just "random things then ALL THE FREAKING WIKIMEDIA CHANNELS"
<greg-g> my channel list goes to alt+x (not counting the pm windows)
<_stink_> this is 3 on mine
<_stink_> i have #waynestatelug as 2
<rick_h_> this is 4 for me as well :)
<rick_h_> alt-4
<_stink_> right now i'm up to 35 windows, but uh... 13 of those are bitlbee IM windows
<rick_h_> up to the letter t at the moment
<rick_h_> but that's with PMs that I can close out
<jrwren> i try to keep my windows under 20 so that I can alt-N switch to them :)
<ColonelPanic001> greg-g: 3 is #waynestatelug
<ColonelPanic001> 2 is super secret
<ColonelPanic001> it used to be an old forum I hung around on that's since sort of vanished during the eventual death of everything/nothing forums, but the chan survives, with people that never were on the forum, oddly enough
<greg-g> ColonelPanic001: i used to have one of those
<greg-g> it was on a non-irc irc-like thing (just telnet in)
<greg-g> half-empty.org was the site, the community stuck around for about 6 years after the death of the www part
<greg-g> now it's just a faded memory
<greg-g> oh high school
<greg-g> (for me)
<cmaloney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9385102/
<cmaloney> mugorg 2, bookie 3, ubuntu-us-mi 4, linuxjournal 5, pyramid 6, pygame 7, kivy 8
<_stink_> ohh linuxjournal
<_stink_> you are on an NSA list are you
<cmaloney> Probably
<cmaloney> I wrote for them too so I'm likely on the extra-special list
<cmaloney> (btw: the posting I responded to is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9385227/)
<cmaloney> Also: getting post-sharing requests in German is one of the highlights of today.
<ColonelPanic001> #linuxjournal is 6 for me
<ColonelPanic001> but the really fascinating stuff is window 8, #magento
<jcastro> rick_h_, finally: http://www.autonews.com/article/20141205/COPY01/312059978/audi-q7-will-be-vw-groups-1st-plug-in-diesel
<rick_h_> jcastro: nice, interesting combo
<rick_h_> jcastro: you see http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2014/11/volkswagen-golf-alltrack-coming-stateside.html ?
<rick_h_> jcastro: if that gets TDI might be a subaru replacement (but :( 2016)
<jcastro> oooh
<jcastro> I didn't know there was a golf sportwagen
<jcastro> just a jetta one
<rick_h_> yea
<cmaloney> I think I've only ever seen the golf sportwagen
<rick_h_> I miss the passat wagon but that got replaced with the tiguan
<cmaloney> Bah, I'm thinking of the Golf Hatchback
<rick_h_> yea
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHuXSvbC91g
<brousch_> jrwren: Is this the Windows laptop you bought? http://news.softpedia.com/news/This-ASUS-Notebook-with-Windows-8-1-Costs-a-Ridiculous-99-Really-466640.shtml
<jrwren> brousch_: no
<jrwren> brousch_: $199 acer is what I got
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Did you get the Cards Against Humanity 12 days of whatever?
<cmaloney> I got days 1 and 2
<cmaloney> A white card with my name on it and a black card with "Here lies Craig Maloney ..."
<rick_h_> cmaloney: no, I've stopped given them $$ atm
<cmaloney> No worries
<cmaloney> It's a fun little promo
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-06
<cmaloney> Evening
<dzho> plug-in diesel, eh?
<dzho> I've been wondering when that would be done.
<dzho> More of a mystery to me is why urban fleet vehicles aren't going over to hybrid more.
<dzho> lots of low-speed, high-torque, short-distance, high-idle driving there.
<dzho> city buses, school buses, UPS/FedEX/USPS, they should all be going to hybrid like great gangbusters.
<dzho> or, pure electric
 * dzho is unclear as to what the difference would be between a passat SW or a Golf SW
<dzho> or a jetta SW for that matter
<dzho> ISTR there have recently been passat wagons
 * dzho has the 2011 jetta Sw
<greg-g> all of the buses in SF are hybrid or all electric
<greg-g> and a bunch of the cabs are too
<dzho> that sounds more like a poltical decision than a business one, though.  I'm trying to figure out why, as a business decision, this isn't being done more at the fleet level.
<cmaloney> dzho: Because replacing a fleet can be expensive
<cmaloney> I think they're waiting until the current fleet falls completely apart.
<dzho> the big operators I mention are so big that they must be doing replacements on an almost continuous basis
<dzho> at least, frequently
<dzho> and their fuel bills must be huge
<dzho> I suppose they are tied into futures contracts in a big way, but . . . it's not like hybrids haven't been a thing now for a decade at least
<dzho> by the way, the US Today that comes as part of our local paper here did a review of the electric Golf
<dzho> mentioned that the Jetta Sportswagen was renamed to the Golf Sportswagen to a) capitalize on the popularity of that name here and b) to better reflect its origins
<cmaloney> Nice.
 * dzho recalls that VW has done some weird things with their cross-atlantic branding, eg, the Golf in Europe was first called the Rabbit here.
<cmaloney> I wonder too if there's a training cost for the maint. folks.
<cmaloney> and if that is somehow prohibitive.
<dzho> death by a thousand cuts, yeah.
<dzho> well, and now you have UPS advertizing on NPR about how they are green because they are using natural gas
<dzho> which has so many things going on with it that I literally can't even
<cmaloney> Yeah, Ford was big on propane for fleet vehicles
<cmaloney> not sure if they still are.
<cmaloney> bbl
<cmaloney> Afternoon
<cmaloney> reminder: We have our meeting tomorrow at 9pm
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-07
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Reminder: Meeting tonight at 9am
<cmaloney> Be there, or don't.
<greg-g> pm
<cmaloney> pm, right
<cmaloney> feh
<gamerchick02> hi cmaloney.
<gamerchick02> how's your sunday?
<cmaloney> So far so good. Yourself?
<gamerchick02> gppfd
<gamerchick02> good even
<gamerchick02> my weekend would have been better without an impromptu trip to Saginaw
<gamerchick02> my mom's car was dead (i had it; mine needed a brake job). needed a new battery
<cmaloney> Ugh
<gamerchick02> yeah
<gamerchick02> was crazy
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-11-30
<rick_h_> party
<dekkard> ja
<dekkard> anyone here?
<rick_h_> zzzzz
<rick_h_> barely
<dekkard> heh
<dekkard> aight
<dekkard> reading a sci-fi book from a mug member
<dekkard> pretty good
<dekkard> later
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morn
<_stink_> yo
<jrwren> yo yo yo
<jrwren> To the tune of Mr. Me by They Might Be Giants.
<_stink_> jrwren++++
 * _stink_ goes to play it
<Scary_Guy> morning
<cmaloney> Well, that was entertaining
<Scary_Guy> ?
<cmaloney> Couldn't connect to freenode for a while
<Scary_Guy> Had a friend with that problem in ##Modders-Inc although he still can't connect
<cmaloney> Yeah, they're getting DDoSed
<Scary_Guy> I've had zero issues that I can see
<jcastro> jrwren: hey, I'm going to Ann Arbor PHP tomorrow if you want to roll with
<jrwren> jcastro: thanks, i'll pass. I'm sticking to semjs and aa gophers.
<jcastro> ack
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-01
<jcastro> n0p_: you still going tonight?
<n0p_> jcastro: yeah (in fact I'm already here ;-)
<n0p_> you coming in
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-02
<cmaloney> evening
<rick_h_> party
<_stink_> yes
<cmaloney> heh
<rick_h_> cmaloney: get ready for paper day at chc tomorrow
<rick_h_> cmaloney: fancybpaper and two fountain pens show up tomorrow
<rick_h_> one a flex nib! wooo
<rick_h_> geek out...boom.../me does a dance
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<alephone> o/
<cmaloney> https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3v4l98/php_7_released/
<cmaloney> And in "You have got to be fucking kidding me" news: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/603724/how-to-implement-limit-with-microsoft-sql-server
<jrwren> yup
<jrwren> newer versions make it easy
<jrwren> it was REALLY Bad in pre 2005
<cmaloney> How is it that we have a database server that doesn't understand limit in 2015?
<jrwren> there is a simple flowchart everone should use when choosing a data storage system. it goes like this:  Should I Not Use Postgresql?  No, you should use postgresql.
<cmaloney> That's great, save for someone at a company decided to implement their system on this bullshit
<jrwren> cmaloney: could be worse, could be mongodb
<jrwren> or... oracle
<cmaloney> mongodb < /dev/null
<cmaloney> oracle < mongodb
<jrwren> :)
<cmaloney> Hm, I thought Limit was ANSI, but apparently it isn't
<cmaloney> which explains why everyone implements it differently.
<jrwren> nope
<cmaloney> and since Sybase was pretty much a dog's breakfast anyway, it's no wonder Microsoft partnered with them
<jrwren> and even if it was, most don't implement the standardd.
<cmaloney> http://dba.stackexchange.com/questions/30452/ansi-iso-plans-for-limit-standardization
<cmaloney> It's heartening that even the Oracle implementation is worse than MSSQL
<cmaloney> No wonder Oracle is performant: you need it to get it to do anything useful.
<jrwren> i don't even know if it is performant.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-03
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/+JasonMayes/posts/53Cy1wHDHD9
<cmaloney> jrwren: ^
<jrwren> cmaloney: lol
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-04
<ColonelPanic001> sometimes I really wonder what greg-g is looking at in his twitter avatar.
<ColonelPanic001> he seems... amused.
<ColonelPanic001> is it a coincidence that the photo doesn't show below the waist?
<cmaloney> JoDee's dad passed away this morning
<rick_h_> cmaloney: :( consolences, let me know if there's anything you need
<cmaloney> Thank you
<jrwren> cmaloney: condolences. be happy for the time you had.
<jcastro> heya greg-g
<_stink_> cmaloney: sad :(
<ColonelPanic001> cmaloney: sorry to hear it
<cmaloney> Thank you.
<cmaloney> JoDee's still parsing this
<jrwren> it sucks. My dad died 11 days ago. it sucks for a long time.
<rick_h_> 20 years ago...still sucks...
<cmaloney> jrwren: I'm very sorry. I had no idea he passed away.
<cmaloney> brb
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-05
<FrogmanV> Someones Dad passed?  20 years ago, still sucks? I can imagine... mine 2yr...wow no 3 years now :/  So it looks like I'll "third" that.
<cmaloney> FrogmanV: my wife's dad
<cmaloney> Morning
<rick_h_> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> Pro-tip: Funeral services are a racket
<cmaloney> I'm totally going with the shoot-the-shit-at-Sheilds Pizza route
<jrwren> oh he didn't have anything aranged?
<jrwren> neither did my dad. it sucks.
<jrwren> Modetz has many locations around and were very reasonably priced. They really helped us out when we said he didn't have any insurance or any savings.
<cmaloney> jrwren: We've got it covered
<cmaloney> We were already paying assisted living and additional costs so it's just funneling into something else.
<cmaloney> He didnt have much $$ at all
<cmaloney> (Thank you, Banksters for that)
<cmaloney> jrwren: I hear you though on it sucking
<cmaloney> Funeral is at Kaul's on Wed from 3-9pm
<cmaloney> Roseville
<cmaloney> I don't expect anyone from here to have a need to attend. :)
<cmaloney> I know with JoDee's friend's funeral the wish was in lieu of flowers to instead help in defraying the funeral expenses.
<brousch> cmaloney and jrwren My sincere condolences. My Dad is also in ill health and figures he has maybe 2 years left.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-06
<cmaloney> brousch: Here's hoping he has many more.
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<daemoneye> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> Howdy
<rick_h_> how goes the weekend?
<cmaloney> Busy
<cmaloney> JoDee and her sister are going through photos
<cmaloney> I'll probably get roped into doing spot-grocery shopping and photo printing
<rick_h_> wheeee
<cmaloney> Yeah, loads of fun
<cmaloney> How was basketball last night?
<cmaloney> (also: you're buying fountain pen ink? :) )
<rick_h_> basketball was ok
<rick_h_> the boy can't dribble, but he had fun going to the different stations
<rick_h_> so as long as he has fun, all good
<rick_h_> and yea, I grabbed a blue ink and really liked it vs black and then saw brown and went "hmm" and then...
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> btw: if he decideds to go pro he doesn't need to dribble
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> I think he needs some longer legs for that first
<cmaloney> All I know is I never could get the hang of dribble and walk and got called on travelling more times than I can count
<cmaloney> and now it seems you can clear the whole court without dribbling
<rick_h_> hah
<cmaloney> Evening
<Scary_Guy> yup
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-05
<cmaloney> jrwren: Heh
<cmaloney> Any questions?
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yes
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-06
<cmaloney> Good morning
<ColonelPanic001> meh
<cmaloney> http://openmetalcast.com/2016/12/06/open-metalcast-episode-143-cat-on-the-desk/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-07
<cmaloney> https://www.reddit.com/r/pebble/comments/5h045l/update_17_the_time_of_our_lives/
<cmaloney> :(
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-08
<_stink_> HELLO
<cmaloney> howdy
<greg-g> ohai
<brousch__> Word to your mothers
<cmaloney> sentences to your siblings
<cmaloney> punctiation to your father
<gamerchick02> numbers to your nieces and nephews
<gamerchick02> symbols to your siblings
<_stink_> gamerchick02++
<gamerchick02> :) thank you
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-09
<jrwren> huh, first time connecting to freenode with sasl auth
<jrwren> fun!
<gamerchick02> nice
<gamerchick02> time to shut down and chill. i'm tired. been a long day. see everyone later!
<cmaloney> Good morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How's the day / week /month?
<_stink_> forecast says 5-8 inches of snow on sunday
<cmaloney> Yep
<cmaloney> we're hunkering down
<cmaloney> going to get 100 cans of food
<cmaloney> and forget the can opener
<cmaloney> good times
<_stink_> just use a rock
<cmaloney> Heh
<greg-g> rub it on the rock to wear away the top, it works
<cmaloney> Good to know
<cmaloney> now to make sure we have rocks
<greg-g> cement also works
<greg-g> WITH A WILL THERE IS A WAY
<cmaloney> words to live by
<jrwren> anyone looking for work? I got an email re: Software Engineer - Technology Early Talent… with Ally Financial in Detroit, MI
<greg-g> "technology early talent" == "entry level"?
<jrwren> i've no idea. i had same thought
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-10
<cmaloney> morning
<dzho> afternoon
<cmaloney> a-noon
<dzho> goede avond
<brousch__> cmaloney: Howz it hangin?
<cmaloney> It goes.
<cmaloney> Yourself?
<brousch__> Meh
<brousch__> Any job news?
<cmaloney> brousch__: Not really. Still looking.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-11
<cmaloney> Happy snow day
 * _stink_ checks forecast
<rick_h> Happy snow day
<rick_h> Yay snow tires and 4x4
 * rick_h is eating out at the BBQ joint hehe
<cmaloney> Nice!
<cmaloney> Which one?
<rick_h> Bad Brad's
<rick_h> Found out it's a new on not far from my house
<rick_h> This is dangerous heh
<cmaloney> Oh noes. :)
<cmaloney> Decent BBQ?
<rick_h> cmaloney: yea lot better than lockharts
<gamerchick02> winter is here.
<cmaloney> rick_h: Wow
<_stink_> there's a good place in clawson too
<_stink_> woodpile bbq
<jrwren> there is a place downtown lake orion that I thought was damn good.
<rick_h> Orly? /me goes that way but not aware of a BBQ place in lake orion
<jrwren> i went there about a year ago. it was great.
<jrwren> maybe it was Lockharts?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-04
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> how's the day so far?
<rick_h> wheeeee
<jrwren> just getting started.  Good morning.
<jrwren> How about with you, cmaloney ?
<cmaloney> Getting started as well
<cmaloney> just ate breakfast and am awaiting coffee
 * rick_h agrees coffee is a good idea
<jrwren> what was for breakfast?
<cmaloney> debating on whether or not to go to the doc for a sinus thing that has been going on over a week
<cmaloney> which gets better during the day and then gets worse at night
<brousch> cmaloney: Did you see https://dadabots.bandcamp.com/album/coditany-of-timeness ?
<cmaloney> Checking
<cmaloney> Yes
<cmaloney> They claim no copyright / fair use on it, but I'm not sure I agree with that assessment
<brousch> I just found the concept interesting: black metal generated by AI
<cmaloney> Yeah, that's more thought than some bands put into it for sure
<cmaloney> "chang chang chang chang chang chang chang chang chang chang chang chang chang chang chang chang"
<cmaloney> "oooooooooOOOOOOOOOOORRrrrrrrrrrrrrreewwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy"
<cmaloney> rick_h: http://www.californiatypewriter.com/shop/white-olympia-sm-3
<cmaloney> You don't need this. :)
<rick_h> Lol
<rick_h> cmaloney: what kind of enabler are you :p
<cmaloney> Now, if it was a VT101 terminal...
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> Tom Hanks in the show is great.
<rick_h> Seeing him geek out was so much fun
<cmaloney> Is there an actual show about typewriters?
 * cmaloney isn't culturally savvy anymore
<rick_h> cmaloney: there's the documentary I mentioned called California typewriter I watched
<rick_h> That was what I was talking about in the Twitter post
<cmaloney> Ah, OK.
<cmaloney> I figured there was some form of connection
<cmaloney> and yes, I think the typewriter is an wesome no-frills writing device
<rick_h> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt5966990/
<cmaloney> but damn
<cmaloney> If you really want a nice single-tasker get Atari Writer. ;)
<cmaloney> https://inverseatascii.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/aw_ad_analog8311sm.jpg
<brousch> I brought a typewriter to college with me. Used it a lot before I learned how to computer and print
<cmaloney> As soon as I had a printer and AtariWriter I was pretty much spoiled for anything that wasn't a wordprocessor
<cmaloney> write it by hand? Screw that.
<brousch> I still like to write by hand, but not typewriter.
<rick_h> Yea but I love my fountain pens. I want less screens not more.
<cmaloney> Yeah, I like writing with pens too
<brousch> I prefer pencils
<_stink_> gtfo
<cmaloney> Yeah, I like mechanical pencils
<brousch> pens are messy and slow
<brousch> and hard to erase
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE08iiuI_V4
<brousch> wow
<greg-g> So, I bought Rowan a hobby quality level RC truck for xmas (er, it's from Santa). ECX brand. It came today and I'm so excited I can't wait until xmas. :)
<greg-g> it's on the slower side (25 mph instead of 30+) but it has a higher clearance than other 1/18th scale ones (and i didn't want to spend the money to go up to the 1/10th scale ones)
<jrwren> awesome.
<jrwren> I thought about getting something liek that for my kiddo for christmas this year, but I don't know if she'd love it or not.
<greg-g> (continuing thought) and I can upgrade battery/motors for more speed, but harder to upgrade ground clearance
<rick_h> greg-g: cool stuff
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-05
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> party
<cmaloney> How's the day so far?
<cmaloney> BTW: I hadn't seen that kickstarter for the roadie 2. That looks really cool
<cmaloney> would have been great for my high-school band "Blackat Chiquita"
<cmaloney> seemed the guitarist was constantly tuning his guitar
<rick_h> yea, it seemed like a cool project. kickstarter, where one day you get in the mail something you forgot you thought was neat the year before ;)
<rick_h> the day is ok, instead of monday after holiday it's the tues after wheeee
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> Took a day off to recouperate?
<rick_h> naw, recoup day was sunday
<cmaloney> ah
<rick_h> and spent that mountain biking out by AA, wooo
<cmaloney> nice!
<cmaloney> Your leg treating you better now?
<rick_h> yea, it's getting there. Still can't do everything and have issues but hey, I walked miles and miles at 4 theme parks last week
<rick_h> so it's functional
<rick_h> ty motrin!
<cmaloney> nice!
<cmaloney> I didn't even connect that, but yeah, that's awesome
<rick_h> yea, still can't go bowling or do a bunch of stuff but can have some fun between now and april when all the restrictions come off
<cmaloney> nice
<jrwren> where out by AA?
<rick_h> jrwren: yea, I rode with @bigmaninjapan sunday out at the dte foundation trails
<rick_h> where he crushed me lol
<jrwren> yeah, I'm afraid to ride with him. no way I can keep up.
<jrwren> i'm a very slow rider.
<rick_h> I kept up on the downhills fine
<rick_h> but the uphills he was gone
<jrwren> i can't keep up on flat.
<rick_h> but was still fun. I helped him regulate his breaks :P
<cmaloney> heh
<Scary_Guy> what's a good DRM free all in one printer?  my google-fu is failing me
<cmaloney> DRM-free?
<Scary_Guy> as in not crippled and annoying
<cmaloney> Build your own ? :)
<Scary_Guy> I meant a good printer
<cmaloney> Right, but "DRM-free" is kind of tricky
<cmaloney> since they all have that dippy yellow-dot marking (color printers)
<cmaloney> Honestly I'd get a Brother all-in-one laser printer
<cmaloney> We have the MFC-8480DN
<cmaloney> It's been pretty solid. I've even replaced the fuser on it
<cmaloney> Only downside is the OS that's baked in to the printer is a little daffy
<Scary_Guy> and it's also huge
<Scary_Guy> I mean huge for Brother printers that is
 * rick_h still rocks the old 1320N laserjet
<Scary_Guy> We've got a HL-L2380DW in the basement, Brother is a great company in general it seems
<jrwren> I have that exact model and I like it.
<Scary_Guy> but I'm dead set on something without DRM.  tracking dots are just annoying and useless if you get it second hand
<jrwren> i don't even know what DRM means in a printer.
<brousch> non-generic inks
<jrwren> oh! the replacement carts?  ugh.
<Scary_Guy> well that and being able to print B/W when color is out is a nice feature too
<cmaloney> just get a laser printer.
<cmaloney> screw color
<cmaloney> Though Inkjets have gotten much better in speed
<cmaloney> but if you do any serious printing you'll blow through an ink cartridge worse than ammo at a shooting range
<greg-g> +1 to laser. This old trusty Brother I got second hand is doing great.
<greg-g> laser b+w, that is
<cmaloney> Yeah, color laser is still pretty expensive
<cmaloney> and the carts don't have the capacity they should
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-06
<Scary_Guy> I know, but it's for my mother really.  personally I know it's clich`e but I hate hard copy
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Sitting at the dealership and thanking my foresight for turning down CNN when I had the chance
<rick_h> lol good call
<cmaloney> Well, they had Kellyann COnway making excuses for Trump's recklessness
<cmaloney> and about 2 minutes of that had me up to my fill of CNN for the day
<cmaloney> I don't need to be wound like a lawnmower this early in the day
<jrwren> Good morning
<jrwren> just turn it off.
<jrwren> tv-b-gone is a requirement now more than ever
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> It's out of sight on purpose
<cmaloney> I'm on my laptop, I have headphones
<cmaloney> I'm a virtual ostrich
<Scary_Guy> afternoon
<Scary_Guy> get a VR headset, then you can really be oblivious
<brousch> I want a AR headset that I can wear which will make it look like everyone else is also wearing an AR headset so I don't feel like the biggest dork.
<Scary_Guy> Wouldn't care, have VR/AR
<brousch> But use the AR to overlay looks of disgust with looks of wonder
<Scary_Guy> your problem is you care what others think.  have you seen how I rock into the MUG meetings?
<Scary_Guy> buncha business casual casuals and there I am looking like I just stepped out of a Fields of the Nephilim video
<Scary_Guy> ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsSFR43Z600 is a good example of that)
<jrwren> have you changed your wardrobe?
<jrwren> oh, no... you really do look exactly like that, only taller.
<Scary_Guy> lol
<Scary_Guy> but no my wardrobe has been pretty consistent since 2004
<Scary_Guy> only minor updates
<brousch> Yes, that is my problem.
<cmaloney> I look like i stepped out of an Eddie Bauer catalog
<cmaloney> that accidentally got some black metal on it
<jrwren> had I read the git shortlog recomended length limit wrong this whoel time?  48 not 40?  Was it because of some font that rendered and 8 to close to 0?
<rick_h> I don't know, I just do it until vim yells at me
<rick_h> once it shows I've run out I fix it, not sure what it is.
<jrwren> i thought vim wasn't yelling at me propertly and so I was doing 40, but today I noticed it yelled at 48 and it dawned on my that maybe it is 48 and not 40 and that I had it mixed up because of my eyeballs and fonts.
<rick_h> hmm, vim yells at me at 50
<jrwren> hrm.
<cmaloney> Yeah, I do it until vim complains
<cmaloney> and then I ignore it
<Scary_Guy> needs more DejaVu
<jrwren> https://chris.beams.io/posts/git-commit/  indeed recommends 50.
 * jrwren head blown
<rick_h> https://github.com/tpope/vim-git/issues/29
<rick_h> yea
<Scary_Guy> https://dejavu-fonts.github.io/
<rick_h> all that space
<rick_h> jrwren: whatever will do you with the extra 10 chars?
<jrwren> muhuwahahahaha
<jrwren> those are very nice fonts.
<Scary_Guy> solves the l1I and 0O issues nicely, among others
<jrwren> 80oO
<cmaloney> I'm using DejaVu for my terminal font
<Scary_Guy> any sane person who knows about it is
<jrwren> I use EnvyCodeR
<Scary_Guy> https://opendyslexic.org is good too if you know anyone suffering from that.  Though I'm not sure how well it deals with the I1l 0O issues (I assume pretty well though)
<jrwren> i have minor dyscalculia, but I just can't stand that font.
<Scary_Guy> could be worse, could be comic sans which I hear is also good for that
<jrwren> i noticed that font in Kindle, just last night.
<jrwren> any mention of comic sans makes me think of Choco Cookie
<cmaloney> heh
<Scary_Guy> bbl
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-07
<mrgoodcat> is nobody chc tonight?
<gamerchick02> i went grocery shopping.
<cmaloney> Ahem. :)
<cmaloney> (apparently I got into not looking at IRC ... :)
<cmaloney> https://github.com/m4sk1n/tootstream#remaining-tasks
<cmaloney> This feels really heavy and formal to me
 * rick_h gets his cranky old man on
 * waldo323 taps mic
<waldo323> is this thing on?
<rick_h> waldo323: howdy
<greg-g> ish
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> rick_h: Which things are making you cranky?
<cmaloney> Other than the Patreon thing, which is pretty much bullshit
 * greg-g gestures in many directions in a disgusted way
<cmaloney> yeah, no joke
<cmaloney> is it me or has Thunderbird searching been sucking lately?
<cmaloney> I can't even get quick filter to work without taking a dog's age
<rick_h> cmaloney: yea the patreon thing is eating at me. Frustrating when you try to do the right thing and give $ to folks and then every time it gets twisted.
<cmaloney> Oh yeah
<rick_h> I mean it's an extra $10 a month but still...
<cmaloney> I have yet to see a creator who thinks this is awesome
<jrwren> you could buy an email client. :p
<cmaloney> jrwren: buy. email. client.
<cmaloney> These words, what do they mean?
<rick_h> I guess my creators are amlotnof YouTube folks doing weekly videos so a "processing fee" for each one every week when they only bill end of month sets me off.
<jrwren> uh-huh.
<cmaloney> Well, what bugs me the most about this is the fees are per transaction
<cmaloney> or rather per pledge, not per transaction
<rick_h> It's per post per pledge
<cmaloney> Paypal only sees the aggregate transation, not "$1 for Mastodon, $1 for ..."
<cmaloney> Which is ridiculous
<rick_h> If per pledge that's just one for each person you support
<rick_h> So if they do 4 videos a month its 4 fees x 10 creators...
<cmaloney> If it were like Bandcamp where each artist is a separate transaction that would make more sense to me
<cmaloney> Yeah, which is ridiculous
<waldo323> good afternoon :)
<cmaloney> How goes?
<waldo323> pretty well
<waldo323> writing a script in python
<cmaloney> nice!
<cmaloney> I just got the strangest voicemail
<cmaloney> someone asking why'd I freaking send them some pillsfoorrurmm?
<waldo323> strange indeed
<cmaloney> Stranger still is it was to a number that I never give out
<waldo323> did the voice sound familiar?
<cmaloney> No
<cmaloney> Again, I don't give that number out at all
<cmaloney> Only JoDee and my parents have that number
<cmaloney> and a few places that can't text my GV number
<waldo323> ah
<brousch> cmaloney: Thanks for the pillllllls!
<cmaloney> I wish
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-08
<dzho> someone uploaded their contacts
<Scary_Guy> https://www.xda-developers.com/pass-three-of-the-most-respected-it-certification-exams-on-earth-with-this-training/ saw this ad and thought some here might be interested.  actually seems like a pretty good deal
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> morning
<jrwren> Good Morning.
<Scary_Guy> hey
<jrwren> WTF?!?! is anyone else using GKE?
<jrwren> I swear their ingress didn't do http/2, but now it does.
<rick_h> jrwren: that's cool
<jrwren> yeah, its awesome.
<cmaloney> What is GKE?
<jrwren> google kubernetes engine
<cmaloney> Ah, Kubernetes
<cmaloney> I'm looking at their pricing and I feel really, really out of my depth
<jrwren> oh?
<jrwren> for single user?  hyper.sh is probably the best deal.
<cmaloney> I'll admit I'm still in the "I'm not sure what problem this solves for mortals" phase of Kubernetes.
<brousch> Mortals?
<brousch> First you need a bunch of servers you can make into containers, then you need so man y servers that you can't keep them organized manually
<rick_h> lol
<cmaloney> It's all so clear to me now
<wolfger> "make into containers"?  ... "Yo dawg. I heard you like servers, so I'ma put some servers in your servers."
<brousch> No one runs servers any more. They all run containers on clouds. Clouds are virtual machines all the way down.
<greg-g> except the real companies, they all run servers still. Unless it's containers all the way down
<rick_h> heh, yea someone has to run the servers to run the containers unless you're GKE and the public cloud services
<greg-g> or WMF :)
<greg-g> we don't trust those other guys. We're suing the NSA for a reason.
 * greg-g goes for a walk
<brousch> Yeah, I was joking. We actually have thousands of physical servers here
<jrwren> Hey, android users, want to see teh thing I've been working on?
<jrwren> go to play store and search for "streety"
<jrwren> If you don’t have a Vivint profile go to vivint.com and in the top right corner click “login” and then click “need an account”.
<_stink_> jrwren: this is your day job?
<jrwren> _stink_: yes.
<jrwren> _stink_: and... it is actually MORE fun than it sounds. :p
<_stink_> i'll check it out.  i have some thoughts about this kind of thing
<jrwren> such as?
<_stink_> a narrow use case that this might already support, plus some ideas around neighborhoods like mine with helicopter parents.
<_stink_> but i'll look then get ahold of you
<gamerchick02> what does this app do?
<jrwren> whatever the playstore says it does :)
<gamerchick02> lol
<jrwren> "Streety helps keep neighborhoods safe by connecting neighbors with each other as never before."
<jrwren> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vivint.streety
<jrwren> hrm... updated Nov 14... well... crap, nevermind. wait until Tuesday
<gamerchick02> nah i don't want to be connected with my irritating apartment neighbors
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-09
<jrwren> yeah, apt dwellers aren't our target market.
<gamerchick02> yep
<brousch> How does it compare to Nextdoor?
<jrwren> i'm hoping we partner with them.
<jrwren> complementary
<jrwren> i just saw wolfger's blog post.  congrats on the weight loss and running.
<wolfger> Thanks!
<greg-g> whoa, cool! wolfger link?
<wolfger> greg-g: wolfger.wordpress.com is my general blog. I also have a second blog which is all relationship stuff and poetry/writing if you're interested in that.
<greg-g> sure, pm if you'd like
<greg-g> awsome dude (just read first paragraph)
